# Gopro Workouts



## South-Africa (Nov 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a compiled list / document of all Gopro's muscle shock workouts for each body part? Please if yes post them here or just let me know so that I can post my email address. 

Gopro thanks for sharing your workouts


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Back
> Arms
> Chest
> ...


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Seems like this is asked often ....

Should become a sticky!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 18, 2002)

Good idea Lina!


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow Scotty! Thanks!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 18, 2002)

I could post them as downloadable pdf's somewhere.
Hey! That actually sounds like a good idea! 

GP, would you mind ?


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 19, 2002)

*Confused*

I have looked at the exercises. Guys I am more confused. Please guys don't assume that I know all this stuff for example what is

CG seated row?
WG T-Bar row?

Please could someone out there make this simpler for me. Please understand I am not being difficult its only that I have a learning spirit. I want to learn and do the right thing.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2002)

Close Grip Seated Row --> These can be done with a cable pulley as well.
Wide Gripe T-Bar Row

Rowing movements using a pulley will allow you to "squeeze" your shoulderblades together. 
Just keep in mind not to bend at the hips during the exercise (or at least keep it to a minimum!).


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 19, 2002)

*PREACHER*

Please send me the full workout list list with full name (no abbreviations) so that I can understand.

If you can explain in detail ......it will be much appreciated....

email matianyi@hotmail.com


----------



## Preacher (Nov 20, 2002)

This sound like a project to me!

I'll get on it when I get home from work, how about that ?


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 20, 2002)

*PREACHER*

Thanx Preacher.....when I win the Joburg best transformed body it will be all because of people like ya willing to assist!!!

By the way it is project!!!!! he hehehehehe


----------



## rebel (Nov 20, 2002)

hey preacher, i'd like a copy too if it's not too much trouble.  i sure would appreciate it.


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow...I haven't been able to be around much lately and this is the first time I am seeing this thread. I am very happy to see that there is so much interest in my POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK workouts. They have done so much to improve my physique, and I hope you all will realize the same or even better results than me.

Perhaps soon I will provide another version of these workouts so that after a time you can make a switch for a little variety.


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 21, 2002)

*GOPRO*

GOPRO,

I DON'T HAVE THE FULL LIST. I DON'T UNDERSTAND ALL THE ABBREVIATIONS SO I TOOK WHAT I COULD UNDERSTAND AND THATS WHAT I HAVE USED FOR THE LAST ONE WEEK & FOR SURE I FEEL I AM HEADING THE RIGHT DIRECTION AFTER SUCH A LONG JOURNEY IN THE BODY BUILDING. STILL WAITING FOR FULL COMPILED LIST FROM PREACHER. 

PREACHER,

A VULTURE IS A VERY PATIENT BIRD SO AM I. STILL WAITING FOR THE FULL "PROJECT"LIST".......THANKS PREACHER

EVERYONE,

THANKS FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS. WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON MY PROGRESS.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 21, 2002)

Allright: this is the current 4-split I'm using, based on GP's P,RR,S workouts:
Days/bodyparts are fully interchangeable to fit tighter shedules etc, so ... Just wanted to link to the exercises in question.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 21, 2002)

Week II: Rep Range


----------



## Preacher (Nov 21, 2002)

Week III - Shock


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks preacher for helping out so much in this thread!!


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

This is awesome preacher!  I'm gonna incorporate some of these!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 22, 2002)

Gopro, I'm coming back to your routine next week.  One question, how long is the rest between sets or exercises?  Does it vary from cycle to cycle, like more rest on power and less on rep?  Please advise.  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 22, 2002)

*PREACHER*

Preacher thanks a million.  

I am going to study all these exercises over the weekend and plan my training schedule  

Next week Monday I start with Power Week  

Soon and very soon this boy is going to be "a biggy boy"


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Josh *_
> Gopro, I'm coming back to your routine next week.  One question, how long is the rest between sets or exercises?  Does it vary from cycle to cycle, like more rest on power and less on rep?  Please advise.  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh



Yes, the rest should vary somewhat. On power week we want complete ATP/creatine phosphate recovery...rest 3-4 minutes between sets. On rep range week make your rests a little shorter as we are chasing a pump...1.5-2.5 min. Shock week we are looking for lactic acid burn. Zero rest during a superset, but long enough rest between supersets to catch your breath and mentally prepare for the pain again.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: PREACHER*



> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> Preacher thanks a million.
> 
> I am going to study all these exercises over the weekend and plan my training schedule
> ...



My P, RR, S routine has not failed yet, as long as it is adhered to completely and done intensely. I wish you the best of luck on it!


----------



## Josh (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, the rest should vary somewhat. On power week we want complete ATP/creatine phosphate recovery...rest 3-4 minutes between sets. On rep range week make your rests a little shorter as we are chasing a pump...1.5-2.5 min. Shock week we are looking for lactic acid burn. Zero rest during a superset, but long enough rest between supersets to catch your breath and mentally prepare for the pain again.



Thanks, Gopro!

- Josh


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Josh *_
> Thanks, Gopro!
> 
> - Josh



You are very welcome!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 22, 2002)

> mentally prepare for the pain again


You really loved saying that, did you?

Don't matter, the weight used will eventually dictate your rest. 
Just make sure you don't lower the weight on power week "because your musles feel tired". 
Rest, put on another 10lbs and go at it again (spotter!).


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes Preacher, I love talking about pain! Just finished my own power week today and there is not one part of my body that is not sore...I LOVE IT!


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 23, 2002)

GP; What about exercises that hit the traps, is there a reason why you don't isolate working those muscles?


----------



## Preacher (Nov 24, 2002)

I had the same question, but after the first cycle I realised that doing
heavy rack deadlifts, combined with upright rows hit them hard enough.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> I had the same question, but after the first cycle I realised that doing
> heavy rack deadlifts, combined with upright rows hit them hard enough.



For Max Q and preacher...on days you do deadlifts and upright rows you can add shrugs if you wish. If traps is an especially underdeveloped bodypart for you the extra work might help. For me, deadlifts and upright rows are enough to stimulate trap growth...although sometimes I will throw in some form of shrugs if I didn't deadlift. Here is an example of how traps would go...

power:
-barbell shrugs...3-4 x 6-8

rep range:
-barbell shrugs...1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
-dumbell shrug...1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

shock:
-superset of CG upright rows/dumbell or machine shrugs...1-2 x 8-10 each


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 24, 2002)

I do feel the traps getting worked when I perform deadlifts and upright rows, but it's not enough for me. I'm going to add those shrugs to the workout and see how it feels and if there are any results. Thanks GP.

<<<  -barbell shrugs...1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
         -dumbell shrug...1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15  >>>

On these do we go heavier or lighter on the weights for the next set?


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> I do feel the traps getting worked when I perform deadlifts and upright rows, but it's not enough for me. I'm going to add those shrugs to the workout and see how it feels and if there are any results. Thanks GP.
> 
> <<<  -barbell shrugs...1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
> ...



Thats absolutely fine. Some people need more specialized work for the traps. As for these sets, the idea is to pick a weight that will get you to reach failure in this rep range. So, if you can shrug say 300 lbs for 8 to failure on set 1, than you may need to drop the weight to 275 to fail at 10-12 for the next set. You would know YOUR weights better than me, but you get the idea


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 5, 2002)

OK, can someone please tell me what this exercise is...

toes pointed hyperextension

Thank you.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK, can someone please tell me what this exercise is...
> 
> toes pointed hyperextension
> ...



This is performed on a hyperextension bench. Can't do it without one! The only difference is that you keep your toes pointed instead of flexed, and, you don't lift your torso beyond parallel to the floor. Your focus here is on your HAMSTRINGS and not the lower back. Keep your hams tight at all times and think hard about using them to lift your body, rather than your low back.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 5, 2002)

OK!  Soooo, what if I don't have access to this wonderful piece of equipment?  Is there an alternative?  We have some equipment, but not the latest and greatest.     Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK!  Soooo, what if I don't have access to this wonderful piece of equipment?  Is there an alternative?  We have some equipment, but not the latest and greatest.     Thanks.



Well, this exercise is not a necessity. If you need to sub a lower back exercise, there is deadlifts and good mornings. If looking more for hammies you can use stiff leg deads and all leg curl varieties. Don't stress about not being able to do the hypers!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks GP!  Yah, I was looking more for hammies.  Your back workout is a killer!  Don't need any help there, that's for sure!  Well, maybe I need help, but your plan doesn't.  How's that?


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Thanks GP!  Yah, I was looking more for hammies.  Your back workout is a killer!  Don't need any help there, that's for sure!  Well, maybe I need help, but your plan doesn't.  How's that?



Thanks lean!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 8, 2002)

Any time!  Just think, with all the peeps here following your routine, you're going to have to come up with somethng else so we don't get bigger than you!  LOL  Well, some of us at least!  Thanks again!


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Any time!  Just think, with all the peeps here following your routine, you're going to have to come up with somethng else so we don't get bigger than you!  LOL  Well, some of us at least!  Thanks again!



LOL! The truth is though, that if you or anyone else can use one of my routines and get bigger/stronger than me...well, MORE POWER TO YOU! The accomplishments of those I help are just as important to me as my own!


----------



## Bishop (Dec 25, 2002)

How many weeks should this routine be done?


----------



## gopro (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Bishop *_
> How many weeks should this routine be done?



This is a year around program! I suggest to most people to run the program for 9 weeks and then take a whole week off...or at least do a light training week...before resuming P, RR, S.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 26, 2002)

GP; Not to complicate the routine, but is there anything wrong with changing the order from P, RR, S to maybe RR, S, P or S, P, RR...etc..

How about combining P and RR routines into one workout and keep the S workout by itself....for example:

Chest
Bench press:                3 x 4-6 (Power)
Incline Dumbell press:  3 x 8-10 (Rep Range)

Biceps
Barbell Curls:  2 x 4-6
Hammer Curls:  2 x 8-10

and then the next week switch what was power into rep...

..etc....etc...??

....gets too complicated doesn't it....hmmmm??


----------



## gopro (Dec 26, 2002)

I've tried a few variations of the program and it has seemed to work best the way it is. The only change I will sometimes make is to repeat a week before switching to the next. Examples...

-power, rep range, rep range, shock
-power, power, rep range, shock
-power, rep range, shock, shock

I might use 2 straight power weeks if looking to improve some lifts, or 2 shock weeks when cutting...you get the point.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I've tried a few variations of the program and it has seemed to work best the way it is. The only change I will sometimes make is to repeat a week before switching to the next.



Okay, that sounds like a winner. I didn't want the workout to get stale, I'm sure my body will adapt to the routine sooner or later. It hasn't yet...just looking ahead...Thanks again GP


----------



## gopro (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Okay, that sounds like a winner. I didn't want the workout to get stale, I'm sure my body will adapt to the routine sooner or later. It hasn't yet...just looking ahead...Thanks again GP



Just to let you know...I have been training for 15 years and I use P, RR, S pretty much year around and adaption doesn't occur. The program is designed to stave off adaption!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Just to let you know...I have been training for 15 years and I use P, RR, S pretty much year around and adaption doesn't occur. The program is designed to stave off adaption!



Well great, I guess there's nothing to worry about!! Like you've mentioned on your tips for each workout, we can vary the reps, sets, amount of rest time between sets and exercise tempo. I see how that would keep the muscles from adapting quickly to the routine.


----------



## gopro (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Well great, I guess there's nothing to worry about!! Like you've mentioned on your tips for each workout, we can vary the reps, sets, amount of rest time between sets and exercise tempo. I see how that would keep the muscles from adapting quickly to the routine.



You got it my friend!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Have I got it too GP?? 

Erilay'a


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Have I got it too GP??
> 
> Erilay'a



You got "it" and more my love...


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Ahh How I have missed ya.. 

smiles darling.. all mine to you as well.

Erilay'a


----------



## kenshamrock (Jan 4, 2003)

*Hey*

Not sure if this was brought up.....Where do u train your lats? because there is no shrugs on back day on gopros workouts?


----------



## gopro (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Hey*



> _*Originally posted by kenshamrock *_
> Not sure if this was brought up.....Where do u train your lats? because there is no shrugs on back day on gopros workouts?



You mean, where do you train "traps!" They can be done with either delts or back. I prefer doing them with back. On days that you do heavy deadlifts you do not need to train traps.


----------



## lina (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm gonna give the workouts a try.. but before I begin, a few questions...

1. When do you work calves?

2. I'm thinking bout cycling my carbs together with the workouts... higher carbs during Power, mod during Rep, and lower carbs during Shock...

3. For Shock, it is not convenient to do the SS... I'd be walking back and forth in my gym the whole time... Is it OK to do e.g. All the exercises say for Chest as one Giant SS?


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I'm gonna give the workouts a try.. but before I begin, a few questions...
> 
> 1. When do you work calves?
> ...



1. You can work calves whenever you wish. I work them with my chest and delts on Mondays, and again with legs on Thursdays. 2 x per week is all that you need.

2.That is just fine. Personally I feel that if you do this that you should go with lower carbs during power week and higher carbs during shock week.

3. Yes, you can do this, or, you can utilize dropsets in place of supersets. You can even do a giant set and then follow this up with a drop set on another exercise.

Let me know if you have any more questions Lina


----------



## South-Africa (Jan 21, 2003)

Gopro,

Just a question please clarify for me the following in detail

1. What do you mean by Super Set?
2. What do you mean by Drop Set?

I have not done the shock ...will be doing week after next....

This may sound stupid but I don't really know the above & am just learning & thanks for your help


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> Gopro,
> 
> Just a question please clarify for me the following in detail
> ...



No problem...

-superset = 2 exercises done back to back with no rest in between the two...can be done for the same bodypart or for opposite bodyparts...in the case of my shock routine you will be using "same bodypart" supersets...examples are flyes/bench presses for chest or leg extensions/squats for thighs.

-dropset = performing an exercise to absolute failure and immediately taking a portion of the weight of the bar, dumbell, or machine and continuing for as many more reps as possible...an example would be doing barbell curls with 100 lbs for 8 reps (or as many as possible in good form) and than quickly dropping the weight to 70 lbs and getting as many more reps as possible.

I hope that clarifies for you!


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 1. You can work calves whenever you wish. I work them with my chest and delts on Mondays, and again with legs on Thursdays. 2 x per week is all that you need.
> 
> *OK sounds good, I usually work them once a week so I'll stick it with biceps*
> ...


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_



Always a pleasure to help out a beautiful gal. Good luck with the routine!


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Always a pleasure to help out a beautiful gal. Good luck with the routine!



Awww shucks *blush*! 

I will definitely keep ya posted!


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Awww shucks *blush*!
> 
> I will definitely keep ya posted!


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 22, 2003)

gopro just for your sake i am going to try the power week next week...


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> gopro just for your sake i am going to try the power week next week...



Do it for YOUR sake, not mine!


----------



## South-Africa (Jan 23, 2003)

thanks gopro ...now i understand will do that & let you know ....thanks again


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> thanks gopro ...now i understand will do that & let you know ....thanks again



You are welcome my friend.


----------



## South-Africa (Feb 3, 2003)

Week one - Power
Week two - Rep
Week three - Shock
Week four - Power
Week five - Rep
Week six - Shock

and so on ...is this the right way?

What about calves & forearms? What exercies do I use?

By the way I am doing great with gopro workouts


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> Week one - Power
> Week two - Rep
> Week three - Shock
> ...



Yes, you have the correct sequence. My suggestion is that after 3 straight cycles (9 weeks) you should take a full week off from the gym (or at least do one week of very light workouts) to let your body/mind recover.

For calves and forearms use the standards...standing calf raise, seated calf raise, leg press calf raise, donkey calf raise...wrist curls, reverse wrist curls, hammer curls, reverse curls. Just adjust the weights according to the week you are in.

I'm so glad you are doing well


----------



## neanderthal (Feb 3, 2003)

GoPro, all i have to say is F*ck yeah! this is one of the best workouts iv'e ever used. i've just finished my 2nd cycle of it and wow! i tweeked it just a lil bit to better fit my needs, nonetheless this i a great program. my hats off to ya


----------



## South-Africa (Feb 4, 2003)

Gopro thanks a million.

If you ever coming down to South Africa post a quick notice here so that we can make arrangements to meet. Would love to show you SOWETO!!!! hahahaha

Cape Town is the Garden of Eden !!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by neanderthal *_
> GoPro, all i have to say is F*ck yeah! this is one of the best workouts iv'e ever used. i've just finished my 2nd cycle of it and wow! i tweeked it just a lil bit to better fit my needs, nonetheless this i a great program. my hats off to ya



I'm glad its working for ya...really glad. Tweaking the program is just fine. When I work with people 1 on 1 I always tweak the program somewhat based on the individual. Of course, here I have presented the basic outline to be used as is unless you are experienced enough to know what changes to make.

Anyway, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> Gopro thanks a million.
> 
> If you ever coming down to South Africa post a quick notice here so that we can make arrangements to meet. Would love to show you SOWETO!!!! hahahaha
> ...



You are welcome 2 million! I'd love to come to the Garden of Eden one day! I'll let you know cause I'm gonna need a guide!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2003)

Well some of you may know (and some of you may not ) That i have begun cyber traing with "the man" (that's you GP)
I had done 2 cycles of p,rr,s and put on some excellent size  (i'll post those results later), so i thought the natural progression would be to train with GP.
Well i'm only one week in and little tweeks and changes have made an awesome difference. My workouts have been very intense!!
I'm really looking forward to getting on his diet plan as well as this is where it will make a hell o alot of difference.
If you are thinkin of joining in, do so, it's well worth it. (he's really nice too)
If you are a bit hesitant, then sit back and watch the results


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Well some of you may know (and some of you may not ) That i have begun cyber traing with "the man" (that's you GP)
> I had done 2 cycles of p,rr,s and put on some excellent size  (i'll post those results later), so i thought the natural progression would be to train with GP.
> Well i'm only one week in and little tweeks and changes have made an awesome difference. My workouts have been very intense!!
> ...



And I only had to pay him 50 bucks for that! Hehe...but seriously, thank you very much for your kind words. I really appreciate that!


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Question on Gopro's workout*

First of all, I would just like to say that I have found a lot of great advice on this forum, but besides that.  I guess you can say that I am a newbie when it comes to weight lifting.  I mean I've done it on and off for the last five years, but I never took nutrition and other factors into consideration.  I guess you could say I thought as long as you workout, you were good to go.  So, here's my question:  If I use Preacher's split of Gropro's workout being Monday - chest/delts; Wednesday - legs; Friday - back; Saturday - arms...it seems like on a couple of those days I would be in and out of the gym in 30 minutes (like Friday where there are four total exercises).  I know this might be irrelevant, but I just wanted to know if this is an appropriate workout, or is this just a guideline where I should add other exercises.  Thanks!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Question on Gopro's workout*



> _*Originally posted by Sacto95827 *_
> First of all, I would just like to say that I have found a lot of great advice on this forum, but besides that.  I guess you can say that I am a newbie when it comes to weight lifting.  I mean I've done it on and off for the last five years, but I never took nutrition and other factors into consideration.  I guess you could say I thought as long as you workout, you were good to go.  So, here's my question:  If I use Preacher's split of Gropro's workout being Monday - chest/delts; Wednesday - legs; Friday - back; Saturday - arms...it seems like on a couple of those days I would be in and out of the gym in 30 minutes (like Friday where there are four total exercises).  I know this might be irrelevant, but I just wanted to know if this is an appropriate workout, or is this just a guideline where I should add other exercises.  Thanks!



As long as you bust your arse in that 30mins then 
Just make sure you do abs & calves as well


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And I only had to pay him 50 bucks for that! Hehe...but seriously, thank you very much for your kind words. I really appreciate that!


 HEY!! You said $100


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> HEY!! You said $100



Hmmm...ok, $75...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey GP.

Just a couple questions on your routines... whats the theory behind them?  It's pretty obvious they work really well; but why?  What does "power" week do thats different from "rep" and "shock" week?

Also... im cutting atm.  Can these routines be adapted for someone on a cut?  Or should i stick to circuit training?

Thx.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey GP.
> 
> Just a couple questions on your routines... whats the theory behind them?  It's pretty obvious they work really well; but why?  What does "power" week do thats different from "rep" and "shock" week?
> ...




The reason they work really well is b/c they affect different muscle fibers and use different training protocols each week. Your body never gets a chance to adapt and must continue to grow to deal with the changing "shock." I will point out that this routine is NOT for newbies. It is for more experienced lifters. Newbies need more basic routines.

And yes, this routine is great for both cutting and bulking.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The reason they work really well is b/c they affect different muscle fibers and use different training protocols each week. Your body never gets a chance to adapt and must continue to grow to deal with the changing "shock." I will point out that this routine is NOT for newbies. It is for more experienced lifters. Newbies need more basic routines.
> 
> And yes, this routine is great for both cutting and bulking.



No newbies eh?  I guess ill stick with my current routine for a bit longer then.   

What is it about this routine that makes it for more experienced lifters only?  With all the gains people seem to be making from it, i wanna give it a shot.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2003)

I tried doing this about 6 months ago and found that it didnt help me.  Iv'e been lifting for about 14mths now....
But now....... i'm getting blasted!!  I think it has alot to do with technique, being able to pick the right weight so your dingle berries hangin out to the max on each set.
Thats just my observation....... GP??


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> No newbies eh?  I guess ill stick with my current routine for a bit longer then.
> 
> What is it about this routine that makes it for more experienced lifters only?  With all the gains people seem to be making from it, i wanna give it a shot.



What peetrips said above is true, but to add to this...newbies will make their best gains by sticking to a basic routine that is simply progressive...meaning you are constantly adding weight or reps to each exercise. As we are training longer, that doesn't produce muscle gains so well anymore. An experienced lifter needs to find other ways to stimulate muscle gains...P, RR, S provides that stimulis.

You can, however, use a simplified version of my program. You can pick your exercises and stick with them...then you can just rotate between power and rep range week(forget shock week for now). This will give you one week to lift very heavy and one week to get higher reps. The goal will be to improve on those same exercises each week.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The reason they work really well is b/c they affect different muscle fibers and use different training protocols each week. Your body never gets a chance to adapt and must continue to grow to deal with the changing "shock." I will point out that this routine is NOT for newbies. It is for more experienced lifters. Newbies need more basic routines.
> 
> And yes, this routine is great for both cutting and bulking.



I fall into the newbie category and I guess I was a little too eager to see gains, so I started your program.  Luckily, it was only the first week.  But after reading new posts, I guess this program is not for me!   You did mention that newbies could use a modified program.  Do you think it's okay to basically stick with your power/rep exercises and eliminate the shock week?  Or should I be completely doing other exercises using the power/rep concepts?


----------



## gopro (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sacto95827 *_
> I fall into the newbie category and I guess I was a little too eager to see gains, so I started your program.  Luckily, it was only the first week.  But after reading new posts, I guess this program is not for me!   You did mention that newbies could use a modified program.  Do you think it's okay to basically stick with your power/rep exercises and eliminate the shock week?  Or should I be completely doing other exercises using the power/rep concepts?



What you can do is this...pick 3 exercises for each bodypart. Make sure they are mostly basic, compound movements, and that you know how to perform them correctly. Then, plug just these exercises into power week and rep range week. Alternate between the two. Example for chest:

POWER:
-bench press...3 x 4-6
-incline press...3 x 4-6
-dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE:
-bench press...3 x 7-9
-incline press...3 x 10-12
-dips...2 x 13-15

Do this for 8 weeks total before changing exercises or exercise order.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> What you can do is this...pick 3 exercises for each bodypart. Make sure they are mostly basic, compound movements, and that you know how to perform them correctly. Then, plug just these exercises into power week and rep range week. Alternate between the two. Example for chest:
> 
> POWER:
> ...



Thanks Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sacto95827 *_
> Thanks Gopro!



You're welcome. Keep me posted!


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 5, 2003)

what do u do after the 3 weeks are over? do u re start the routines?

is it a 5 day per week program?
only to be done while bulking?


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> what do u do after the 3 weeks are over? do u re start the routines?
> 
> is it a 5 day per week program?
> only to be done while bulking?



This workout can be done year around while bulking or cutting. After 3 weeks you repeat the program...after nine weeks total, take one week off then restart. It can be used on a 3, 4, 5 day routine, but I prefer a 4 day.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 6, 2003)

gopro, which bodyparts do u work out together?


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> gopro, which bodyparts do u work out together?



monday: chest/delts (front/side)/calves
tuesday: lats/rear delt/traps/low back/abs
thursday: quads/hams/calves
friday: bis/tris/forearms/abs


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

dang its leg day for me too.. gonna have to do it tonight tho.. I am still doing as you instructed O great one... back in the groove this week after my  lay me out illness.. phew.. feels good. anyway.. Thanks for all you do and share baby.

Maggie


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 6, 2003)

gopro, from ur program ,can i do example:

day 1-legs
day 2- chest, delts
day 3- back,arms  or
day 4- arms


how r u supposed to train? every other day?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> gopro, from ur program ,can i do example:
> 
> day 1-legs
> ...


monday: chest/delts (front/side)/calves
tuesday: lats/rear delt/traps/low back/abs
thursday: quads/hams/calves
friday: bis/tris/forearms/abs..........and it looks like he has  taken Wed off. plus the weekend off. this all depends on what your goals are also.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> gopro, from ur program ,can i do example:
> 
> day 1-legs
> ...



Like Tank said...I take Wed and weekends off from the weights. You can rearrange the bodyparts somewhat if you wish, but it has to make sense for your body and your goals.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 6, 2003)

so basically u have
monday- chest and delts
tuesday-lats , rear delts and abs
thursday-legs
friday-arms abs

on your program, i didnt see and excercises for traps or forearms.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> so basically u have
> monday- chest and delts
> tuesday-lats , rear delts and abs
> ...



Traps on back day and forearms on arm day.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 7, 2003)

which are the excercises for the traps and forearms on ur program?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> which are the excercises for the traps and forearms on ur program?


deadlifts and dumbell or barbell shrugs for traps.wrist curls/reverse curls for forearms.


----------



## gopro (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> which are the excercises for the traps and forearms on ur program?



Traps:

power:
-barbell shrugs...3-4 x 6-8

rep range:
-barbell shrugs...1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
-dumbell shrug...1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

shock:
-superset of CG upright rows/dumbell or machine shrugs...1-2 x 8-10 each

Forearms:

power:
-hammer curls...2-3 x 4-6

rep range:
-wrist curls...2 x 8-10
-reverse curls...1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

shock:
-superset...reverse wrist curl/reverse cable curl...1 x 10-12 each
-dropset...wristcurl...1 x 10-12, drop, 6-8


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 11, 2003)

gopro,most of the exercises u mentioned up above, arent mentioned on the program itself


----------



## gopro (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> gopro,most of the exercises u mentioned up above, arent mentioned on the program itself



You can add the trap routine to back or delt day and the forearm routine to arm day.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 11, 2003)

reverse cable curls, is it like bicep cable curls but reverse grip?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 11, 2003)

Reverse Cable curls






The target muscle is the Brachioradialis


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 11, 2003)

in gopros program , is there an ab routine for power,per and shock?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 11, 2003)

i don't think he's listed one but there is no reason you couldn't come up with one using weight.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 11, 2003)

for abs ,we can any any ab routine?


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> for abs ,we can any any ab routine?



For abs you can do something like this:

power:
-weighted pully crunch...3 x 12-15

rep range:
-weighted crunch...2 x 12-15
-hanging leg raise...2 x 15-20

shock:
-superset: 2 x pully crunch/reverse crunch...15-20 reps each


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 12, 2003)

thanx a lot gp pro.
do u have a calve routine?


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 12, 2003)

whats a reverse crunch?


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> thanx a lot gp pro.
> do u have a calve routine?



POWER:
-LEG PRESS CALF RAISE...4 X 6-8

REP RANGE:
-STANDING CALF RAISE...1 X 8-10, 1 X 10-12
-SEATED RAISE...2 X 12-15

SHOCK:
-SUPERSET: DONKEY CALF RAISE/SEATED RAISE...1-2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPESET: LEG PRESS RAISE...1 X 10-12 DROP 6-8

A reverse crunch is when you lie on your back, hands at your sides. You then pull your knees in toward your chest and lift the low back slightly with low ab power.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Mar 14, 2003)

Question...on the CG chin ups, are palms facing toward you or away...thanks!


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2003)

For a close grip pullup, for lats, use a v-bar handle that you would use for CG pulldowns. Put over the bar and do your pullups. To train biceps you can have your palms facing you and focus on pulling with your arms and not your lats.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> For a close grip pullup, for lats, use a v-bar handle that you would use for CG pulldowns. Put over the bar and do your pullups. To train biceps you can have your palms facing you and focus on pulling with your arms and not your lats.



Thanks Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sacto95827 *_
> Thanks Gopro!



Welcome...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2003)

So this looks like a three week program. After the third week do you start back at week 1?


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So this looks like a three week program. After the third week do you start back at week 1?



Its a 3 week "cyclical" program...you do it for three weeks and keep repeating. I usually recommend 1 full week off after 3 straight cycles though, unless you are very advanced.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. Do you normally do 2-3 warm-up sets with light weight before hand?


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thank you for your reply. Do you normally do 2-3 warm-up sets with light weight before hand?



For the first exercise of a bodypart, yes. However, after that, maybe only 1 warmup just to get my body into the new movement.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 28, 2003)

gopro- can we change any of the exercises from ur program, for the simple reason of not liking one?


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> gopro- can we change any of the exercises from ur program, for the simple reason of not liking one?



Sure you can! Use my workouts as a base, but personalize them as you need to.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx man!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> thanx man!!!!!


----------



## Overdrive (Mar 30, 2003)

A quick question GP,

Are the number of sets and exercises an important feature of the program? i can't seem to stop myself from doing more sets and exercises and i 'm araind it might hurt my gains..

thanks in advance!


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Overdrive *_
> A quick question GP,
> 
> Are the number of sets and exercises an important feature of the program? i can't seem to stop myself from doing more sets and exercises and i 'm araind it might hurt my gains..
> ...



Yes, the number of sets and exercises are very important. If you are training with full intensity you do not need more than I outline. There is a fine line between the right amount of training and OVERtraining. OVERtraining will hinder gains tremendously.


----------



## Overdrive (Mar 30, 2003)

thanks gp!


----------



## gopro (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Overdrive *_
> thanks gp!



My pleasure!


----------



## South-Africa (Apr 23, 2003)

Gopro this is South Africa calling,

Please send me 3 weeks cycle program on a spreadsheet etc. The workouts I got here are great just want t o compare. If also you could send photos of the exercises that would do me good.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2003)

As for photos...sorry, don't have any of those. Gonna have to research that on your own. As for new workouts, what is wrong with the ones you already have? If you want to change them, just add a new exercise here or there in place of another.


----------



## South-Africa (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Gopro ......

I am doing well. People around me keep telling me I look great. Just that I am not seeing the six pack yet.....I am doing cardio twice  a week plus abs on cardio days.....

I do a get the fat around the tummy off?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

How many sets are too many sets...or does it depend on the persons personal plan?


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> Thanks Gopro ......
> 
> I am doing well. People around me keep telling me I look great. Just that I am not seeing the six pack yet.....I am doing cardio twice  a week plus abs on cardio days.....
> ...



The tummy fat is all about your diet and cardio. First, you need to double up on your cardio to 4 days per week. Second, your diet must be clean and low enough in calories to allow your body to burn fat.


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> How many sets are too many sets...or does it depend on the persons personal plan?



The sets as I have outlined are good for pretty much everyone. All in all, weight workouts should not last more than an hour. If they do, you are either moving too slow or doing too many sets.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 26, 2003)

*Questions pertaining to back*

Gopro, 
I would first like to say my friends and I have been following the newbie version of your program for about four months now, and we have all seen incredible results...so, thank you. But I do have a question. It seems for all the back exercises, I am stronger than my work-out partners, but they're the ones that seem to have the "V" shape while I still remain having a parallel shape (I don't know how else to put it). Can it be that my genetics or bone structure will not allow me to get to a "V" shape? Or is it diet? Thanks again Gopro, and keep rockin!


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2003)

Being stronger does not always mean you will be better! First, make sure you are doing all movements with perfect form and good concentration. You most focus very hard on pulling with the back muscles and not using your biceps and forearms. Also, if you are holding alot of bodyfat around your midsection than your back will not seem as wide. Give yourself some time...not all bodyparts respond as quickly as others. Just keep going at it and the gains WILL COME!

Good luck, and I'm really glad you and your friends are doing well on my program!


----------



## y2gt (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Gopro,

you said that this program is not for Newbies.....
Can you define a "Newbie"?

Am I a newbie?
This is my stats:
I've been doing a 4-day split for about a 1.5 yrs now. when i started i could bench 1x 135lbs.  Now i can do 1x190lbs.
i'm 25yrs. old
b.f.=16%
weight=188lbs
waist=35"
chest=40"

the reason i'm asking is because i'm kind of stuck at a plateau and i want to change around my routine.  

Should I do this P, RR, S routine or wait a while longer?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Being stronger does not always mean you will be better! First, make sure you are doing all movements with perfect form and good concentration. You most focus very hard on pulling with the back muscles and not using your biceps and forearms. Also, if you are holding alot of bodyfat around your midsection than your back will not seem as wide. Give yourself some time...not all bodyparts respond as quickly as others. Just keep going at it and the gains WILL COME!
> 
> Good luck, and I'm really glad you and your friends are doing well on my program!



Thanks for the words of wisdom Gopro!  I will definitly keep motivated and work hard for the gains that I am striving for.  Thanks again!


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> Hey Gopro,
> 
> you said that this program is not for Newbies.....
> ...



You can try the program my friend. I just want you to change the order a little bit for now...

-power
-rep range
-rep range
-shock

And repeat...good luck and let me know how you're doing with it.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sacto95827 *_
> Thanks for the words of wisdom Gopro!  I will definitly keep motivated and work hard for the gains that I am striving for.  Thanks again!



You are welcome! Keep going my friend!


----------



## y2gt (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks GP, I appreciate your advice!  Can't wait to try it out.  I want to feel the PAIN!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> Thanks GP, I appreciate your advice!  Can't wait to try it out.  I want to feel the PAIN!!



Feel the pain, watch the growth...a beautiful thing!


----------



## diese1 (May 4, 2003)

We realy milked out gopro workout.  I just i have one question.  Tempo?  It  could of been mention somewhere in this post but i was to lazy to find it... Anyways what type of speed should be aplied in the P, RR, S?


----------



## gopro (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by diese1 *_
> We realy milked out gopro workout.  I just i have one question.  Tempo?  It  could of been mention somewhere in this post but i was to lazy to find it... Anyways what type of speed should be aplied in the P, RR, S?



P...3/0/1
RR...2/0/2
S...3/1/3

That will give you a base. If I had to describe it I would say that with power you want a slow negative followed by an explosive positive. With rep range we are looking to be more rythmic. With shock we are looking to move slow and hold both the stretch and squeeze.


----------



## HIC (May 6, 2003)

*exercise clarification*

Gopro bout to begin using your program since everyone else seems to be getting good results I figure I'll jump on the bandwagon.  2 questions though.  on Chest power you have Incline @15 % angle but all the incline benches I use are fixed.  What is a 15 % angle.  second shoulders you have military press on smith.  This is seated?

Bout to hit gym so I'll change it up next workout just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.

TIA


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2003)

*Re: exercise clarification*



> _*Originally posted by HIC *_
> Gopro bout to begin using your program since everyone else seems to be getting good results I figure I'll jump on the bandwagon.  2 questions though.  on Chest power you have Incline @15 % angle but all the incline benches I use are fixed.  What is a 15 % angle.  second shoulders you have military press on smith.  This is seated?
> 
> Bout to hit gym so I'll change it up next workout just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.
> ...



Where do I have incline at 15% angle?? Anyway, don't worry about that...just do inclines on the bench you have. The militaries can be with a free bar or smith. They are done seated, yes.

Let me know if you have other questions. And GOOD LUCK


----------



## raider6969 (May 20, 2003)

instead of doing weighted dips for the chest, what other excercise can i do in its place?


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> instead of doing weighted dips for the chest, what other excercise can i do in its place?



What other exercises are you doing during the workout? Several exercises can replace the dips, but it depends on what other movements you are already doing.


----------



## raider6969 (May 21, 2003)

for my chest i do incline press, flat bench, flyes. since u have flyes  on week 2 and 3, i didnt want to use it on week 1.


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2003)

Well, in that case you can substitute a dumbell pullover, a medium incline dumbell press, or some sort of press machine...like a hammer strength.

By the way, why don't you like the dips?


----------



## raider6969 (May 21, 2003)

its not that i dont like them,its just i prefer doing other excercises.

are the dips for chest and triceps ,done the same way?


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2003)

Ok...not everyone likes every exercise! As for the difference between tri and chest dips...

-for tris...closer grip and body kept in upright position
-for chest...wider grip and upper body slanted slightly foward


----------



## raider6969 (May 21, 2003)

will give it a try


----------



## South-Africa (May 27, 2003)

Hi,

South Africa is scheduled to visit USA, Cary, North Carolina in June 14th to 28th 2003. 

Would like to meet with anyone in this forum that comes from that region.

Thanks.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Try postin a thread in the open chat section with that question South A you should get a few more views than just postin here


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Try postin a thread in the open chat section with that question South A you should get a few more views than just postin here



OH MY GOD RISSOLE!!! What an incredible ass that girl has in your avatar! Wow!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> OH MY GOD RISSOLE!!! What an incredible ass that girl has in your avatar! Wow!


 It's J'Bo's


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> It's J'Bo's



One word...AWESOME!! Gotta love J'Bo!!


----------



## jadakris31 (May 31, 2003)

question about the shock workout... so only 6 sets on the power and rep range days are enough for each body part of the arm... i learned that about 9 or 10 sets were good... or was that all one day... is this assuming lifting arms/tris one day a week.. thanks


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> question about the shock workout... so only 6 sets on the power and rep range days are enough for each body part of the arm... i learned that about 9 or 10 sets were good... or was that all one day... is this assuming lifting arms/tris one day a week.. thanks



If you train hard, with focus and intensity on each set, than 5-6 sets TOTAL for each biceps and triceps is more than enough for most trainees. I have been lifting for over 15 years and most of my bicep workouts are only 4 sets, while tris are about 5.


----------



## jadakris31 (May 31, 2003)

do you only work them once a week?  what about for the rest of you body?... eveyrthing once a week... what are some of the exercises you perform too.. thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2003)

Everything is trained once per week, except for abs and calves which can be hit twice. On page one of this thread, a few posts down, someone posted a link to a workout for each bodypart.


----------



## forciano (Jun 2, 2003)

gopro im gonna follow your workout, but im gonna be playing basketball almost every day, what i want to know is wich of the 3 type of workouts will help me most on basketball, so i can repeat that kind of excercise more often.


----------



## Molehonea (Jun 2, 2003)

Can some one please send me a complete list of the workouts.  This is day by day.
Please e-mail to Molehonea@aol.com


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> gopro im gonna follow your workout, but im gonna be playing basketball almost every day, what i want to know is wich of the 3 type of workouts will help me most on basketball, so i can repeat that kind of excercise more often.



I think that the power workouts are most important for you since basketball players have become increasingly stronger through the years. You may want to run the program like this:

-power
-rep range
-power
-shock
-power
-rep range
-power
-shock
-etc


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Molehonea *_
> Can some one please send me a complete list of the workouts.  This is day by day.
> Please e-mail to Molehonea@aol.com



Check the other thread you started about power, rep range, shock...


----------



## forciano (Jun 2, 2003)

thx gopro, i will give a try a soon as i go to gym this week.


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> thx gopro, i will give a try a soon as i go to gym this week.



My pleasure


----------



## Molehonea (Jun 3, 2003)

Would it be possible two work your body part twice a week (one a stack og t-1 and 1,4 Adnreo) to get the an edge.  Or would you not suggest this?


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Molehonea *_
> Would it be possible two work your body part twice a week (one a stack og t-1 and 1,4 Adnreo) to get the an edge.  Or would you not suggest this?



More is NOT better. BETTER is better. What does that mean? Training a bodypart more than once a week is not what will get you results...training it into oblivion once per week and then letting it rest and grow is what gets you results!


----------



## Molehonea (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks, 

That is what wanted to know.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 4, 2003)

now to train it into oblivion... how many sets would you suggest per bodypart -- right now im looking like this
back - about 16 sets
chest/bi's -  (16-20 sets)/(10)
legs / abs (varies)
shoulders/tris (16-20) / 10 

how does this look? 
thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2003)

Too many sets!! All you need is maybe 9 sets for larger bodyparts and 5-7 for smaller ones. If you can survive so many sets, you are not pushing hard enough, and you are spending too much time in the gym!


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 5, 2003)

well usually the sets go like 10 8 6 4-6... for example today for shoulders tris i was gonna do 4 sets of shoulder press... 3 sets of arnolds.. 3 sets of upright rows 3 sets of lat raises...and about 6 sets for the back of the shoudlers (dont know the name of the excersises) and for tries skull crushers x4 dumbell over the headx3 and machine pull downs x3....

so i guess my question is what are the best exersises for each bopdy part and the number of sets if im looking to gain mass .. thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> well usually the sets go like 10 8 6 4-6... for example today for shoulders tris i was gonna do 4 sets of shoulder press... 3 sets of arnolds.. 3 sets of upright rows 3 sets of lat raises...and about 6 sets for the back of the shoudlers (dont know the name of the excersises) and for tries skull crushers x4 dumbell over the headx3 and machine pull downs x3....
> 
> so i guess my question is what are the best exersises for each bopdy part and the number of sets if im looking to gain mass .. thanks



If you are planning to follow my specific POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK protocol, then go to page one of this thread and look at the second post by Scotty the Body. There you will find links to each of the major bodyparts, with exercises and sets.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 5, 2003)

what if im not... just in general for lifting what would you suggest..


----------



## gopro (Jun 5, 2003)

With a regular program you should train 4 days per week. You should focus on compound, basic exercises. And, you should go with 9 sets for larger bodyparts (chest, back, quads), and 6 for smaller ones (delts, tris, bis, hams). Work hard, not long. The sets above do not include warmups.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 5, 2003)

i guess i was doing a little too much, for example for chest i was doing

4 sets of flat, incline, decline (switched inbetween dumbells and bar) then maybe 2 sets of flyes then 4 sets of cable crosses.. so about 18 sets

and shoulders like 4 sets of dhoulder press, 3 of arnolds, 4 uprights and so on... so i was doing about

chest - 16-18 sets
shoulders 16-20 sets (about 6 for front middle back of shoulder)
tris 10 sets
bi's 10 sets
legs 12 sets
back 16 sets....


----------



## gopro (Jun 7, 2003)

Simply too many sets for a natural bodybuilder. You will overtrain.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 8, 2003)

but how do you do 4 sets for biceps... thats like 1 excersise am i rght? ... or should be i be doing about 6 sets, and do like 2, 2, 2 sets on different excersises and stay within 4 - 6 reps?


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> but how do you do 4 sets for biceps... thats like 1 excersise am i rght? ... or should be i be doing about 6 sets, and do like 2, 2, 2 sets on different excersises and stay within 4 - 6 reps?



I said you can do up to 6 sets for smaller parts like bis. So either use 2 exercises for 3 sets, or 3 exercises for 2 sets. Rep ranges are around 4-8 for mass.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 9, 2003)

sorry for the surplus of questions - just trying to learn...

so what would be the best excersises for each body part if im going to do about 6 sets for bi's and tri's and about 10 for chest back shoulders....


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are sample routines:

BICEPS/TRICEPS:
-barbell curl
-alternating dumbell curl
-preacher curl
-cg bench press
-lying tricep extension
-single arm overhead dumbell extension

DELTS:
-shoulder press
-wg upright row
-side lateral
-rear lateral

BACK:
-deadlift
-weighted chin
-bent row
-cg seated pully row


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks - so bi/tris just do 2 sets of each of those things, or just pick 2 and do 3 sets then each week pick an alternating 2 ....


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, thats fine. Then, after say 3 months you can start changing a few exercises and/or the order of exercises to keep it fun.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 11, 2003)

one more thing .. you wrote for shoulders .. wg upright row... so im assuming wg=wide grip, is WG better then SG (small grip) i usually put my hands together pretty much .. almost touching...


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> one more thing .. you wrote for shoulders .. wg upright row... so im assuming wg=wide grip, is WG better then SG (small grip) i usually put my hands together pretty much .. almost touching...



Wide grip will work the delts more, while a close grip will work the middle trapezius more.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jun 11, 2003)

sounds good thanks


----------



## Alaric (Jun 26, 2003)

hi there, i'm thinkign about using GoPro's workout routines now.  Just a quick question, is it ok to do Cardio on rest days, or is this not recommended for Gopro's routine?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh ya and one other thing, just wanted to double check.  When you are using up positive energy (lifting the barbell to the tpo in a flat bench press), is that when you exhale, and you inhale during the negative poritoin of the exercise?


Thanks again.


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Oh ya and one other thing, just wanted to double check.  When you are using up positive energy (lifting the barbell to the tpo in a flat bench press), is that when you exhale, and you inhale during the negative poritoin of the exercise?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Yes, inhale during the descent and exhale as you push the bar from your chest.


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hi there, i'm thinkign about using GoPro's workout routines now.  Just a quick question, is it ok to do Cardio on rest days, or is this not recommended for Gopro's routine?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If your goal is to keep your bodyfat down while gaining size, you can do cardio on off days...just don't overdo it or you will affect your muscle/strength gains.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 27, 2003)

IN that case, i'll cut my cardio sessions down to once a week, because I plan on working the abs and obliques out on cardio days.

Thanks for the quick reply Gopro.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 29, 2003)

gopro, for your backdays you say to do weighted chinups, that option isn't available for me yet unfortunately, what exercise could i use to substitute that?


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> gopro, for your backdays you say to do weighted chinups, that option isn't available for me yet unfortunately, what exercise could i use to substitute that?



You can either do heavy pulldowns or substitute another rowing exercise. You can also use crossbench dumbell pullovers.


----------



## letmeloose (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi gopro, your workout plan has really caught my attention. The only problem is that I have only just started to get back into BB, i have been workin out off and on for the past 4 years but never really took it too seriously. This time around I have made a promise to my self to get my act together and stick to it. I have now just completed my 3rd month of serious training, would you say that it  would be ok for me to start on your workout routine?


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2003)

You can start to use my program if you have been going at it hard now for 3 months, however, I would make a small change to the sequence for now...

Instead of P, RR, S...change this to P, RR, RR, S, P, P, RR, S and repeat. After using this program for another 3-4 months you can switch to my original plan.


----------



## letmeloose (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks mate for the info.


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by letmeloose *_
> Thanks mate for the info.



You are welcome my friend


----------



## Alaric (Jul 3, 2003)

gopro one other thing, before starting the exercises you listed I'll always do a stretch for the body part that i'm going to be working out that day.  I'll do either one or two stretches (depending on the part) for about 15-20 secs each hold.  that's my warmup, then I go straight to your exercises.  Should i be doing anything else other than stretching?


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2003)

Before doing any stretching you should raise your core body temp by walking the treadmill of riding the stationary bike for 5-10 minutes. Then you can do some stretching if you wish. After that, just make sure you perform 1-2 warmup sets before each exercise. Don't go nuts though...6-8 reps per warmup set is enough.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks for the explanatoin gopro, just one last question.  right now i'm working out in my basement and i don't have the dip bars, so for now is it ok that i replace the dips with regular bench dips for triceps?


----------



## brennan (Jul 13, 2003)

gopro, ur workout isnt solely for bodybuilders is it? i've been trainin hard for about 7 months, but not for competitions or anything like that...thanks


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2003)

Its for anyone that trains seriously, whether you compete or not. It works more for adding muscle than adding strength, however, you WILL get stronger as well.


----------



## brennan (Jul 14, 2003)

nice gopro....adding musle never hurt anybody...haha i'm startin it today...cant wait


----------



## brennan (Jul 14, 2003)

hey gopro...one more question....how long do u think i should do ur workout...meaning after i've completed a cycle...should i start over and do it again, etc? and when should i get abs/cardio in there..days off? wat u like doin for abs...thanks bro...lata


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> hey gopro...one more question....how long do u think i should do ur workout...meaning after i've completed a cycle...should i start over and do it again, etc? and when should i get abs/cardio in there..days off? wat u like doin for abs...thanks bro...lata



Do it for a 9 week run and then switch to something else for a bit. If it worked real well for ya you can return to it again after a few weeks off.

Abs and cardio can be done when you wish. I do abs on 2 of my workout days and as far as cardio, you can do it any 3-4 days per week depending on your needs.


----------



## brennan (Jul 15, 2003)

nice...tahnks gopro


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> nice...tahnks gopro


----------



## brennan (Jul 15, 2003)

watup gopro....i just finished day 1 of your workout....WHOA...intense...i loved it...me and my boy really banged out some weight...question though...u say do 4-6 reps...should those be with help from a spotter or own your own, or does that matter? thanks again...holla


----------



## gopro (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> watup gopro....i just finished day 1 of your workout....WHOA...intense...i loved it...me and my boy really banged out some weight...question though...u say do 4-6 reps...should those be with help from a spotter or own your own, or does that matter? thanks again...holla



Glad you enjoyed it!! The rep ranges layed out are what you should shoot for ON YOUR OWN, without a spotters help. However, if you get one or two extra with a little help once in a while, that is ok.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok Gopro, since all over this forum all i hear is how sick this workout is, so im doing my regular shoulder and bi workout today then coming monday im going to start a cycle of yours... i just have a few questions... my workout routine is usually
monday - chest and tri's
tuesday - back
wednesday off
thursday - legs
friday shoulders and bi's

1) is that routine OK with this SHOCK workout?
2) doing chest and tri's together is somewhat imporant to me becuase i used to do tris 2 days after chest and i would find after a real intese tricep workout they were still sore like on sunday, so i didnt want that to hinder my chest workout... so if i do them the same day i see the first exercise for triceps is CG bench, ive never tried this the same day as chest but wont that be kinda impossble or should i just put my hands as close together as possble and just bang it out.. also is it ok to do CG bench with an ezcurl bar- beucase there I can have my hands touching..
3) sorry for all the questions
4) do you think this workout is OK for me since i have only been lifitng for like 2 years... or is this a workout for someone trying to defeat a pleatue...
4) is this for mass gains or stregth or both?
5) 8 sets for chets seems a little, little i suppose? the shock workout i have says (3 sets of dumbell bench 3 sets of incline bench 2 sets weighted dips for the power week -- i am saying this becuase on the bottom it says "more workouts to come" are there more workouts around this forum i dont know about?
6) and last but not least is your shock week, you superset everythihng... all that is is just do one of the exercises then walk to the other one immediatly, then take a 3 minute break then do it again- just reassuring.... 

thanks alot man sorry for the questions -


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> Ok Gopro, since all over this forum all i hear is how sick this workout is, so im doing my regular shoulder and bi workout today then coming monday im going to start a cycle of yours... i just have a few questions... my workout routine is usually
> monday - chest and tri's
> tuesday - back
> ...


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 20, 2003)

cmmmoon man i know it was like 3000 questions and a bit long but its easier for you, i figured - then having to keep asking you questions that you wished i asked before


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> cmmmoon man i know it was like 3000 questions and a bit long but its easier for you, i figured - then having to keep asking you questions that you wished i asked before



Whats wrong? I answered all of your questions. I didn't get upset. I don't understand this post


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 20, 2003)

ha my bad my computer didnt reload the page for some reason, im looking at them now


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you sir,....

so im perfecting my workout .. starting monday... 
one more thing i cant do dips becuase i have this calcium deposit on my elbow so it kills me doing any dip at all.. sucks i know but what could i do inplace of it? decline? and what about for tri's?


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 20, 2003)

another thing .. on all exercises for the reps like 4 - 6 should i go up in weight like try to get the weight so i can do 6 5 4 reps or keep all the same weight and ull prob go down in reps anyway


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 21, 2003)

ha 1111 more thing i am trying the workout later today after work .. chest and tri's .. and from what i see i was thinking about changing it to this,. how do you feel about that

- bench press...3 x 4-6
-dumbell incline press...3 x 4-6
-decline...2 x 4-6
-heavy cable crossovers 2x 4-6

-CG bench press...3 x 4-6
-skull crush...2 x 4-6
-single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6


..... i know everyone adds tweaks and adjustments to your workout but i was wondering if mine was ok.. using more of the exercises i use (for all bodyparts) - we dont use the same for all of them... but still in using the correspongd rep range for all weeks


----------



## prendergast1 (Jul 21, 2003)

On shock day for back is there anything that i can substitute CG cable rows for, i only have a machine for doing WG rows on.

In Preacher's mini films on how to do certain excercises, isn't the pullover the same as whats ment to be the stiff arm pulldown, i allways thought the stiff arm pulldown was standing upright and pulling the cable with your arms straight,  i gess it must be Preachers alternative for pulldowns.


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prendergast1 *_
> On shock day for back is there anything that i can substitute CG cable rows for, i only have a machine for doing WG rows on.
> 
> In Preacher's mini films on how to do certain excercises, isn't the pullover the same as whats ment to be the stiff arm pulldown, i allways thought the stiff arm pulldown was standing upright and pulling the cable with your arms straight,  i gess it must be Preachers alternative for pulldowns.




You can sub WG rows for CG rows...thats fine. 

A pullover is actually laying across a bench and using a dumbell stretching behind you and then pulling it over the chest. Stiff arm pulldowns are similar, but done at a cable station as you described.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 22, 2003)

what about me


----------



## prendergast1 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thks Gopro for your help.

Another question, is the pullover for back done with a barbell or dumbell, because when i did it with the barbell i found it really uncomfortable  on my lower back lying across one bench, i had to use two pushed together.


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prendergast1 *_
> Thks Gopro for your help.
> 
> Another question, is the pullover for back done with a barbell or dumbell, because when i did it with the barbell i found it really uncomfortable  on my lower back lying across one bench, i had to use two pushed together.



Most certainly use a dumbell!


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> Thank you sir,....
> 
> so im perfecting my workout .. starting monday...
> one more thing i cant do dips becuase i have this calcium deposit on my elbow so it kills me doing any dip at all.. sucks i know but what could i do inplace of it? decline? and what about for tri's?



You can use another press at a different angle, heavy dumbell flyes, or even heavy dumbell pullovers.

For tris you can use skull crushers, overhead dumbell ext, CG bench, or even heavy pushdowns. Just make sure you use an exercise that you can use good form while using such low reps.


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> another thing .. on all exercises for the reps like 4 - 6 should i go up in weight like try to get the weight so i can do 6 5 4 reps or keep all the same weight and ull prob go down in reps anyway



You should warm up and then go to your heaviest weight possible that you know you can push at least 4-6 reps with. If you only get 4-5, then go down a bit on the next set. If you get 6 then stay with the weight for another set, and you should get at least 4.


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> ha 1111 more thing i am trying the workout later today after work .. chest and tri's .. and from what i see i was thinking about changing it to this,. how do you feel about that
> 
> - bench press...3 x 4-6
> ...



This looks ok, but I don't think cable crossovers are too good for heavy week. I'd rather see you go with flyes.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 22, 2003)

dumbell flyes? ok thanks alot (just wondering .. why.. )


----------



## prendergast1 (Jul 23, 2003)

Gopro, (sorry Gopro its only 8.52 am, in London)

In the rep range the pullover is done with a with a barbell but in the shock week it's done with a dumbell.

What is the difference in the way it works the back and i allways thought the dumbell pullover was for working the chest.


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> dumbell flyes? ok thanks alot (just wondering .. why.. )



What are you wondering about flyes???

And as to your other question about pullovers. I never recommend a barbell! Pullovers are always done with a dumbell in my programs. You can do them for chest and reach down and back with a little more bend in the arms...or for lats, with straighter arms and a further reach behind you.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 24, 2003)

no i am wondering why flyes are better forf a heavy day then cable crossovers... as i said im guessing its becuase cables are more for stretching the muscle but im wondering


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> no i am wondering why flyes are better forf a heavy day then cable crossovers... as i said im guessing its becuase cables are more for stretching the muscle but im wondering




Crossovers are more of a "refining" exercise than a mass builder. Crossovers are best done with lighter weights for higher reps so that you can really squeeze the muscle. This is why most bodybuilders don't even do them until about 8-10 weeks before a contest, when seeking maximum seperation. Flyes, when done heavy, can be a valuable mass builder.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 26, 2003)

dumbell flyes im assuming.... i havnt done these in a while but ill start again now.. i think i do them wrong becuase it works my shoulders alllot but ill work on the motion and the form and start them again.--. whatabout the pec dec... ? same thing as cable crossovers?


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 29, 2003)

GP, love the program.  on arm day for power week, the last bicep exercise is hammer curls, should these be performed in a ''straightforward'' fashion or curled across the body?  thanx man


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> dumbell flyes im assuming.... i havnt done these in a while but ill start again now.. i think i do them wrong becuase it works my shoulders alllot but ill work on the motion and the form and start them again.--. whatabout the pec dec... ? same thing as cable crossovers?



Don't try to go too heavy with flyes. Do them slow and controlled, with a nice stretch, and bring the bells only to about 4-6 inches apart at the top. Keep your shoulders shrugged DOWN, your chest high, and your shoulder blades pinched throughout.


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by neanderthal *_
> GP, love the program.  on arm day for power week, the last bicep exercise is hammer curls, should these be performed in a ''straightforward'' fashion or curled across the body?  thanx man



I'm really glad you love the program! AWESOME! With the hammers, you can do them either way, although MY personal preference is straight up and down, not across.


----------



## jadakris31 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks alot, so when i bring the dumbells together, dont touch them... is that with all dumbell exercsies .. like shoulder press and incline/flat press....Also how far should i go down on flyes? as far as i can go?


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> Thanks alot, so when i bring the dumbells together, dont touch them... is that with all dumbell exercsies .. like shoulder press and incline/flat press....Also how far should i go down on flyes? as far as i can go?



No, they don't need to touch on flyes or any presses. With flyes, only go down until you feel a nice stretch in the pecs. If you feel your shoulders kick in, don't go any farther. Everyone has slightly different range of motion due to flexibility of surrounding tissues.


----------



## jadakris31 (Aug 2, 2003)

thanks alot.. ill try that out on monday


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> thanks alot.. ill try that out on monday


----------



## brennan (Aug 6, 2003)

hey for the shock week i have a few questions on some of the lifts...first wat is the hammer machine? and wat's EZ curl? and reverse pushdown? thanks


----------



## jadakris31 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hammer, i believe, is just a maker of machines... EZ Curl bar is the 16.5lb (i think) bar that has 4 bends in it to accomadate different hand positions.. ha something like this __/\_/\__ more or less... mostly less.... reverse pushdowns are pushdowns with a straight bar with your palms facing the sky


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> hey for the shock week i have a few questions on some of the lifts...first wat is the hammer machine? and wat's EZ curl? and reverse pushdown? thanks



Jadakris was quite helpful above with his reply...good job  Yes, "hammer" is a line of equipment that many, but not all gyms have. If you don't have it, you can easily sub another similar movement. The EZ curl bar is just as jada said and it is useful for some exercises. And reverse pushdowns are done just like regular ones but with a "curling" grip.


----------



## brennan (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks jada and gopro...but wat movement is the hammer? i just substituted it with machine rows...just guessed


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> thanks jada and gopro...but wat movement is the hammer? i just substituted it with machine rows...just guessed



Which shock routine are you referring to? What bodypart?


----------



## brennan (Aug 8, 2003)

seated side-lateral/hammer machine (superset)


----------



## jadakris31 (Aug 8, 2003)

hammer machine. (or another brand) shoulder press... that shock week is for shoulders


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> hammer machine. (or another brand) shoulder press... that shock week is for shoulders



Correct, if its shoulder day then it is the shoulder press Hammer machine. Easily can sub military press or seated dumbell press.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Aug 27, 2003)

i have been reading because i am considering doing this rouinte..most likely i will.. like 99 percent ut i got some queues.... 1. the dif between power and rep range..what is it really... is it that power is just heavier weights with less rep?.. and 2.. i guessi am  a newb.. been working out for about 2 months and i becnh about 150 and to alternate bicep curls with 45s well.. wat i am trying to say.. wat cycle should i follow.. should i go power/rep/rep/shock ? or just regular power/rep/shock?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll answer for GP (hope you dont mind bud)
1) Yes. Power week is heavier w8. low reps 4-6 rep range is above 6-8 making sure you fail your lift within that rep range.

2) P/RR/S stands for "Power/ Rep Range/ Shock" not "Power/ Rep/ Rep/ Shock" Do the first


----------



## Arthur2004 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 2) P/RR/S stands for "Power/ Rep Range/ Shock" not "Power/ Rep/ Rep/ Shock" Do the first



LOL.. ya i know that RR stands for rep range.. but i saw GP recommend to someone else to do Power/REP RANGE/REP RANGE/Shock  because he was kinda of a newb.. i i feel i am a bigger newb then him according to his stats....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh  sorry


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Arthur2004 *_
> i have been reading because i am considering doing this rouinte..most likely i will.. like 99 percent ut i got some queues.... 1. the dif between power and rep range..what is it really... is it that power is just heavier weights with less rep?.. and 2.. i guessi am  a newb.. been working out for about 2 months and i becnh about 150 and to alternate bicep curls with 45s well.. wat i am trying to say.. wat cycle should i follow.. should i go power/rep/rep/shock ? or just regular power/rep/shock?



The power week is simply for weights that allow you only 4-6 reps at failure. But power week is also for only basic exercises (mostly compound free weight), and when an explosive concentric contraction should be used.

Rep range week is for 3 different rep ranges...generally 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 in order to hit different fibers. You can also use some more isolation or cable exercises this week, as well as play with rep speed a bit.

If anyone with less than a year of training were to use this routine I recommend this pattern for muscle growth:

P, RR, RR, S

For strength:

P,P, RR, S


----------



## Arthur2004 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The power week is simply for weights that allow you only 4-6 reps at failure. But power week is also for only basic exercises (mostly compound free weight), and when an explosive concentric contraction should be used.
> 
> Rep range week is for 3 different rep ranges...generally 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 in order to hit different fibers. You can also use some more isolation or cable exercises this week, as well as play with rep speed a bit.
> ...



Thanks alot GoPro........i cant wait to get started on this routine.. gonna  go with the   P, RR, RR, S and see how things go.


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2003)

Do it consistently, and as long as your nutritional and recovery factors are on point, you WILL GROW!


----------



## John_Jon (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome work out.. I been stuck in a rut for a long time.  This is the first workout thats got me excited in a while.

I was hardcore training for a few years then I was unable to train for a year.  Alcohol consumption was very high as well as bad food.  I still have my mass but have got some body fat i need to shift as well. i been looking at diets on the other threads... can i combine your workout with cardio as well...

maybe 30 - 45 minutes cardio after i ve hit the weights?

(running, rowing, stepping or cycling)

let me know if this is a wise move or not.. nice one!


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Aug 29, 2003)

mmm what's a dropset?


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by John_Jon *_
> Awesome work out.. I been stuck in a rut for a long time.  This is the first workout thats got me excited in a while.
> 
> I was hardcore training for a few years then I was unable to train for a year.  Alcohol consumption was very high as well as bad food.  I still have my mass but have got some body fat i need to shift as well. i been looking at diets on the other threads... can i combine your workout with cardio as well...
> ...



30 minutes of cardio after the workout is fine, although doing it first thing in the morning on an empty tummy is even better! Glad you like my workouts!


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 *_
> mmm what's a dropset?



Dropset: do a set to failure and quickly take some weight off the bar (or grab lighter dumbells) and continue the set. These "drops" can be done 2-3 times in one "set."


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The power week is simply for weights that allow you only 4-6 reps at failure. But power week is also for only basic exercises (mostly compound free weight), and when an explosive concentric contraction should be used.
> 
> Rep range week is for 3 different rep ranges...generally 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 in order to hit different fibers. You can also use some more isolation or cable exercises this week, as well as play with rep speed a bit.
> ...



Little bit confused, I have to choose a rep range?  Or I do each rep range?  And if I do, do each rep range, then I would do one set of each rep range?  Or...? ohapwehwey


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 *_
> Little bit confused, I have to choose a rep range?  Or I do each rep range?  And if I do, do each rep range, then I would do one set of each rep range?  Or...? ohapwehwey



In the rep range week you will use 3 exercises for each bodypart, and a different rep range for each one. You pick a weight that will allow muscular failure in the given rep range. Here is a RR example for chest...

1) bench press...3 sets x 7-9 reps
2) incline press...3 sets x 10-12 reps
3) dumbell flye...2 sets x 13-15 reps

*these do not include any warmup sets you may do

Do you understand? Let me know.


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Sep 2, 2003)

Got it, thx


----------



## Alaric (Sep 20, 2003)

Gopro,

your program was designed to gain weight, but would it be alright to follow this routine while cutting?  Would you recommend focusing more on reprange, power, or shock during the cutting cycle?

Also, I'd like to cycle upper and lower chest workouts, what would you recommend for lower chest exercises during the p,rr, and s weeks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wraith (Sep 20, 2003)

gopro? do these have to be the same exercises or can i use different ones as long as i do power ,rep range and shock ,just curious thanks ,also curious about your arm measurements ,


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## wraith (Sep 21, 2003)

?????????


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Bump moves this thread back to the top. I like it here for newbies.  This workout is one of the best.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought this thread was a sticky


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I thought this thread was a sticky



It was but I think Prince "unstickied" it. He thought I was getting too much publicity, LOL.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Bump moves this thread back to the top. I like it here for newbies.  This workout is one of the best.



Thanks as always my good friend!


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Gopro,
> 
> your program was designed to gain weight, but would it be alright to follow this routine while cutting?  Would you recommend focusing more on reprange, power, or shock during the cutting cycle?
> ...


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wraith *_
> gopro? do these have to be the same exercises or can i use different ones as long as i do power ,rep range and shock ,just curious thanks ,also curious about your arm measurements ,



You can use different exercises if you like certain ones better or have access to different equipment. However, during power week, make sure to stick with mostly compound movements as these are best for moving around alot of weight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

GoPro- I tried powerweek today for Chest and Bi's. I did my own exercises for them- (Incline BB, Flat DB, Flye Machine, BB Curl, Alt DB Curl, and Hammer curl). Now I know I'm going to get smacked for saying this, but I don't feel much when lifting heavy for low reps. When I do higher reps (10-12) I usually feel a pump (which I know is not essential for building muscle, but feels good nonetheless) but I don't feel a pump or that my muscle feel any larger after going heavy. I'm just wondering if that's ok, or is it me? Should I still do powerweek or does it not work for some? Thanks Gopro!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> GoPro- I tried powerweek today for Chest and Bi's. I did my own exercises for them- (Incline BB, Flat DB, Flye Machine, BB Curl, Alt DB Curl, and Hammer curl). Now I know I'm going to get smacked for saying this, but I don't feel much when lifting heavy for low reps. When I do higher reps (10-12) I usually feel a pump (which I know is not essential for building muscle, but feels good nonetheless) but I don't feel a pump or that my muscle feel any larger after going heavy. I'm just wondering if that's ok, or is it me? Should I still do powerweek or does it not work for some? Thanks Gopro!!



This is not uncommon for those that normally enjoy doing higher reps. The pump that higher reps provide gives you immediate gratification and makes you feel like you really "did something." Make no mistake though, low reps with alot of weight to failure is tapping into muscle fibers that you will never touch with lighter weights. Forget that you do not feel a pump, your muscles are getting smashed if you are truly using maximum poundages! You will also learn to "feel" power workouts more over time...do not fear! 

One more thing...please remember that a muscle never actually grows during or right after a workout. The process takes weeks to complete. Any immediate size increase is either from increased blood volume or water retention.

Keep doing power my man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the reply GoPro, that's what I needed to hear!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

One more question- How much time do you recommend between sets for power, rr and supersets?


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> One more question- How much time do you recommend between sets for power, rr and supersets?



POWER: 4-5 minutes 
REP RANGE: 2-3 minutes
SHOCK: until cardiovascular recovery is achieved (let your breathing and heart rate come down before going again).


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 22, 2003)

How would you recommend grouping things together for a 3 day split?


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi,
Just wanted to ask a question of gopro (who im quickly realizing is equivalent to god on this message board!!!) I am 21 yrs old, 6'0" and 175 lbs. I have been lifting pretty regualrily for the past 3 years with some gains although recently I have plateaued and would like to gain more mass/weight. I am hoping to put on an additional 10-15 more lbs. In reading over the posts and reccomendations from the community, I picked and chose different things from different people that I was comfortable in doing. Could you make any reccomendations of things I should add or subtract (should I add abs, forearms, if so, which exercises?)
Keep in mind that I am not interested in competeting or anything, Just looking to bulk up a bit. Of course I know that diet is the key to any success that we may have and I am conscious of eating foods high in protein.
I did Monday today with high weight and the reccomended reps, and boy its nice and sore.


Monday- Back 
-Deadlifts 3x/4 to 6 reps 
-Chin Ups (just body) 4x/ 10rep 
-Seated Row 3x /7 to 9 rep 
-Heavy Bent over Barbell Rows 3x/ 6-8 

Tuesday- Chest & Triceps 
Chest 
-Bench press 3x/ 6 to 8 
-Incline Press- 3x/ 6 to 8 
-Flat Flyes 3x/ 8 to10 
Triceps 
-Combo Sets 2x/ 6 to 8 
-Tricep Dumbbell Extension 2x/6 to 8 
-weighted dips 3x/6 to 8 

Wednesday-Off 

Thursday-Legs 
-Squats 5x/ 6 to 8
-Machine Leg Curl 3x/ 8 to 10 
-Leg Extension 2x/ 8 to 10 
-Leg Press 3x/6 to 8 

Friday- Shoulders/Biceps 
Biceps 

-barbell curl or preacher curl...2 x 6-8
-alternate dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
-hammer or reverse curl...2 x 8-10

Shoulders 
-Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3x/ 6 to 8
		or
-Military Press 3x/ 6 to 8
-Barbbell Shrugs 3x/ 8 to 10 
- Upright Row 4x/ 6 to 8reps 

Saturday and Sunday Off


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

NOW YOU SEE WHY I BUMPED THIS THREAD.  LOOK AT ALL THE POSTS SINCE THEN.    Hey GOPRO,, don't thank me.  This thread SHOULD BE A STICKY AND REMAIN SO.  I've tried this system last winter PRIOR to my shoulder and elbow injuries and saw excellent gains in a short period. I'm back working out again and after one more week of hitting everything one more time to get back in the game,  I'm back on it again.  SO THE THANK YOU BELONGS TO YOU  FROM ME AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT USES YOUR WORKOUT.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> NOW YOU SEE WHY I BUMPED THIS THREAD.  LOOK AT ALL THE POSTS SINCE THEN.    Hey GOPRO,, don't thank me.  This thread SHOULD BE A STICKY AND REMAIN SO.  I've tried this system last winter PRIOR to my shoulder and elbow injuries and saw excellent gains in a short period. I'm back working out again and after one more week of hitting everything one more time to get back in the game,  I'm back on it again.  SO THE THANK YOU BELONGS TO YOU  FROM ME AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT USES YOUR WORKOUT.


i'll give ya a hell ya for that Fire.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

tosses Tank a beer, (light of course), chugs one with him with a protein chaser.  hahahaha


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2003)

The support I get from both Firestorm and Tank is so greatly appreciated and valued by me...more than you know. Thank you my brothers.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How would you recommend grouping things together for a 3 day split?



I like:

day 1: chest/back/abs
day 2: quads/hams/calves
day 3: delts/bis/tris

I used that split for many years and still return to it ocassionally when I need to take a little less time in the gym for whatever reason.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by xwhaler *_
> Hi,
> Just wanted to ask a question of gopro (who im quickly realizing is equivalent to god on this message board!!!) I am 21 yrs old, 6'0" and 175 lbs. I have been lifting pretty regualrily for the past 3 years with some gains although recently I have plateaued and would like to gain more mass/weight. I am hoping to put on an additional 10-15 more lbs. In reading over the posts and reccomendations from the community, I picked and chose different things from different people that I was comfortable in doing. Could you make any reccomendations of things I should add or subtract (should I add abs, forearms, if so, which exercises?)
> Keep in mind that I am not interested in competeting or anything, Just looking to bulk up a bit. Of course I know that diet is the key to any success that we may have and I am conscious of eating foods high in protein.
> ...



GOD...I am hardly that, but thanks for the compliment! Your program looks pretty good. You are using mostly good, basic movements, and your volume is not too crazy. As far as adding abs and forearms, that is fine to do, especially abs. A few sets of crunches on one day and a few sets of reverse crunches on another day will keep your "core" strong, which is very important. As for you reaching a plateau...there are just so many reasons that could be happening that it is impossible for me to make a judgement on that. Most plateaus can be fixed with a dietary adjustment, as more people have solid training programs than solid nutritional ones.

Make sure you are eating 6 times per day and at least 1 to 1.5 g of protein per lb of bodyweight EVERYDAY. Make sure you are getting in a post workout whey shake with a simple carb within 30 min after a workout. Do not skip meals. Use creatine and glutamine.

Also, after 8 weeks on the same workout program, make a change of some sort. Even changing the order of your exercises can help. By putting an exercise that you normally do last in the first slot will help you break new records in that exercise which can spur new growth. You can also change the bodypart split or try some higher or lower rep sets.

Mostly, be consistent with this whole thing and over time you WILL gain the size you want.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 23, 2003)

thanks man, I appreciate the advice


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by xwhaler *_
> thanks man, I appreciate the advice



My pleasure!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey GoPro,, How about some Free samples from vpxssports brother?  I'm in that contest doing your workout (and you've seen my pictures by now),, I can make or break you in 6 months. hahaha  If I were you, I'd be sending me free samples to help me along.  Then in 6 months when I'm (hopefully) all pretty again, you and VPX will get all the credit.  So whatta ya say?  Need my address?   lol


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey GP, i got hit with a statment from a guy at the gym after he watched me do some tricep dips. I think he's fairly knowledgable.
I did the dips on one of those machines you can use to do leg raises and chest dips and stuff.
After a great set of 6 with 110 lbs straped around my waist, then a set of 6 with 99lbs then i got aggressive and did another same w8 for 8
I then proceeded to do 2 sets of skulls and after my 1st set of Single arm over heads we got to chattin and he rekons i'm doin too much, "i'd only do 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with that w8, your forms good, so when ya start pushin the heavier w8's ya need to lessen the volume, same with the skulls and i wouldnt even worry about the extensions...."
What do you think GP


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey GP, i got hit with a statment from a guy at the gym after he watched me do some tricep dips. I think he's fairly knowledgable.
> I did the dips on one of those machines you can use to do leg raises and chest dips and stuff.
> After a great set of 6 with 110 lbs straped around my waist, then a set of 6 with 99lbs then i got aggressive and did another same w8 for 8
> ...



How many total "worksets" did you do for tris?


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey GoPro,, How about some Free samples from vpxssports brother?  I'm in that contest doing your workout (and you've seen my pictures by now),, I can make or break you in 6 months. hahaha  If I were you, I'd be sending me free samples to help me along.  Then in 6 months when I'm (hopefully) all pretty again, you and VPX will get all the credit.  So whatta ya say?  Need my address?   lol



You bastard! You know I love you man and you hit me up like that! That is plain mean picking on a sensitive fellow like me. I am trying to get VPX to allocate me a certain amount of free supps to give out each month to give to serious trainees to evaluate. You are first on line if I get this done (shhhh, but they are a little stingy at VPX).


----------



## Rissole (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> How many total "worksets" did you do for tris?


7 and i never do more than 6 for bis on power day


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You bastard! You know I love you man and you hit me up like that! That is plain mean picking on a sensitive fellow like me. I am trying to get VPX to allocate me a certain amount of free supps to give out each month to give to serious trainees to evaluate. You are first on line if I get this done (shhhh, but they are a little stingy at VPX).



hahahaha,, and yes I'm a bastard but honestly No I'd never hit you up like that.  I don't need no free stinken' samples.  I'm not afraid to pull out my wallet for something that I feel is worth my dime.  I've been talking to Dave about some of that stuff that diet suppliment  Clen? I think the name is?  Ends with the letter x I believe.  he is going to get it for me and ship it to me.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 7 and i never do more than 6 for bis on power day




Well, I would drop your tri sets to 5-6 and your bi sets to 4-5, but keep up your aggressive training style...that will build muscle! If you start to feel burnt out, see your weights going down, or just don't feel like training, only then lower your intensity for a week or two...but once ready, go back to attacking those weights!


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha,, and yes I'm a bastard but honestly No I'd never hit you up like that.  I don't need no free stinken' samples.  I'm not afraid to pull out my wallet for something that I feel is worth my dime.  I've been talking to Dave about some of that stuff that diet suppliment  Clen? I think the name is?  Ends with the letter x I believe.  he is going to get it for me and ship it to me.



CLENBUTRX! Yes, an amazing fat burner!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 30, 2003)

hey gopro thanks for your reply, i'd like to start following your routine in weight training class which i'm taking at school (basically we just do whatever routines we want in the time given to us), but the only problem is i don't think there's enough time.
The classes are only 70 minutes long, but we warmup for the first 10 minutes, and we do mandatory ab workouts for the last 10 minutes, giving me only 45-50 minutes to do the workouts.
How can i overcome this, should i cut my rest period into half for each of the weeks?

Thanks again


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey gopro thanks for your reply, i'd like to start following your routine in weight training class which i'm taking at school (basically we just do whatever routines we want in the time given to us), but the only problem is i don't think there's enough time.
> The classes are only 70 minutes long, but we warmup for the first 10 minutes, and we do mandatory ab workouts for the last 10 minutes, giving me only 45-50 minutes to do the workouts.
> How can i overcome this, should i cut my rest period into half for each of the weeks?
> ...



You can cut your rest periods a bit and cut back on overall sets. Your intensity will make up for the lack of training volume! One all out set is as good or better than 3 half ass sets!


----------



## Alaric (Sep 30, 2003)

Thank you gopro, i'm thinking  to cutting some exercises requiring 3 sets into 2 now. i won't take too much off my rest periods tho, thanks again sir.


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Thank you gopro, i'm thinking  to cutting some exercises requiring 3 sets into 2 now. i won't take too much off my rest periods tho, thanks again sir.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Gopro, I started Shock week today. I did the pec deck, could barely squeeze 10 reps out and went straight to Incline BB. I had 155lbs on it (which I can normally do 10 reps easy) and couldn't do more than 5 reps. I ended dropping the weight to 115lbs to get in my reps. Is that normal for that much of a drop in weight when supersetting? Thanks man!


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Gopro, I started Shock week today. I did the pec deck, could barely squeeze 10 reps out and went straight to Incline BB. I had 155lbs on it (which I can normally do 10 reps easy) and couldn't do more than 5 reps. I ended dropping the weight to 115lbs to get in my reps. Is that normal for that much of a drop in weight when supersetting? Thanks man!



Oh absolutley!! The whole point of a superset like that is to pre-fatigue the target muscle so that when you go to a compound lift like incline press the chest will already be halfway spent! Anytime you do a superset like this, lower your second exercise weight by about 20-30%!


----------



## brian (Oct 6, 2003)

I have been doing MAX-OT for about 2 months.  I am sure I have been over training the past few years.  I did realize I am stronger than I thought.. thanks to the MAX-OT workouts but I did not get bigger.

I started your workout today gopro.  Last week I didnt workout much so I am ready.  I did chest/shoulders and it was great.  I was araid my shoulders would be too tight after chest but they were not.. seemed perfect.  I am using the Word docs provided by another poster on the first page.  I assume that is the workout but different days.  Is there a place I can confirm the workouts.  Thanks gopro, I am looking forward to this new workout schedule.  

I also just switched to morning workouts instead of late evenings.  I have searched on pre-workout meals.  Do you recommend having a shake in the morning before my workout, which is 7am.   Thanks!


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brian *_
> I have been doing MAX-OT for about 2 months.  I am sure I have been over training the past few years.  I did realize I am stronger than I thought.. thanks to the MAX-OT workouts but I did not get bigger.
> 
> I started your workout today gopro.  Last week I didnt workout much so I am ready.  I did chest/shoulders and it was great.  I was araid my shoulders would be too tight after chest but they were not.. seemed perfect.  I am using the Word docs provided by another poster on the first page.  I assume that is the workout but different days.  Is there a place I can confirm the workouts.  Thanks gopro, I am looking forward to this new workout schedule.
> ...



Glad you enjoyed your first day of P, RR, S. The are some links to my workouts on the first page by preacher. The workouts are not set in stone, but the protocol is. Let me know if you have questions.

And yes, have a protein shake before you train in the morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2003)

GoPro, you are AWESOME!! I started your program 3 weeks ago. I was skeptical about it, especially when I got to Shock week. I kinda felt that I was just grinding my wheels. But today was the second time for Power for Chest and shoulders. ALL of my lifts were way up. In particular the Incline Bench. Last Power week I lifted 195 x 3 which I was excited about, I've never lifted that much. Today I lifted 200x6 on my second set and 225x4 on my third. That's awesome for me!! Just wanted to say thanks!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 13, 2003)

OK Gopro, now that I've marveled over you, I have another question. I have bad tendonitis in my forearms and tennis elbow. I do chest, shoulders and tris together, and back and bi's together. For tri's and Bi's, can I always keep the reps a bit higher and still get good results (10-12). When I go heavy and low reps, I have trouble lifting anything for a few days. Will they still grow from the heavy weight with Chest and Back?


----------



## gopro (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> OK Gopro, now that I've marveled over you, I have another question. I have bad tendonitis in my forearms and tennis elbow. I do chest, shoulders and tris together, and back and bi's together. For tri's and Bi's, can I always keep the reps a bit higher and still get good results (10-12). When I go heavy and low reps, I have trouble lifting anything for a few days. Will they still grow from the heavy weight with Chest and Back?



First off, congrats on your new personal records! I am glad you are doing so well on P, RR, S and wish you continued success. Also, I thank you for writing to me and saying all the nice things you did.

Yes, for bis and tris you can keep the reps higher. The health of your body must come first, and aside from that, you can't make progress with injuries. Do what you have to do with your arms and lift heavy in power week where you can. As you can already see the gains will come!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 16, 2003)

BUMP this mother!  Both this thread and this program rock!  If your workouts are getting stale, give it a go.


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> BUMP this mother!  Both this thread and this program rock!  If your workouts are getting stale, give it a go.



I'm bumpin my own sh%t! Bustinout got me all revved up!!


----------



## TKEYellow (Oct 16, 2003)

I just have a question about the shock week..

I work out in a usually high traffic gym except when I can make it in at odd times.

Is it a possibility to switch most of my Super sets to some type of Drop set and get the same results?

If not I'll just start running around my gym, commandeering all the weights!

Thanks


----------



## brian (Oct 16, 2003)

Last week was my first Power week and it was great.  Even after the MAX-OT I had been doing .. I found this workout much better.  I did the same amount of weight as usual but had a better pump and sore all week.  It must be the combination of excercises, seems perfect.

I did Chest/Shoulders and Back on Mon and Tues this week.  Legs today.



I guess I will leave the comments out .. this is more of a journal.

Just wanted to say ...  it is working already ...  I really feel it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 16, 2003)

Or maybe do supersets with movements that do not require you to be all over the gym.


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TKEYellow *_
> I just have a question about the shock week..
> 
> I work out in a usually high traffic gym except when I can make it in at odd times.
> ...



The supersets are important, but you CAN cut back on them. What you need to try and do as B.O. said, is try and do "strategic supersetting." Like Flyes and bench press can be done on the same bench. You can do a preacher curl and then grab the same weight for a standing curl. You can bring a pair of dumbells over to a leg curl machine and do stiff legs right after curls.

If you must, drop to 1 superset grouping and do 2 drop set groupings if that will make it easier. This will still provide the shock you need!


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brian *_
> Last week was my first Power week and it was great.  Even after the MAX-OT I had been doing .. I found this workout much better.  I did the same amount of weight as usual but had a better pump and sore all week.  It must be the combination of excercises, seems perfect.
> 
> I did Chest/Shoulders and Back on Mon and Tues this week.  Legs today.
> ...



Awesome...so glad to hear it!!


----------



## TKEYellow (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks so much Gopro and Bustinout!  

I'm going to start your program in two weeks.  

I'll let you know how I progress.


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TKEYellow *_
> Thanks so much Gopro and Bustinout!
> 
> I'm going to start your program in two weeks.
> ...


----------



## brian (Oct 17, 2003)

I would think there would be more complaining if people were doing this workout!  

The one legged leg press ...  sucks!  My legs hurt from last night's workout.  My entire legs got a workout, my butt feels it too... cool!  (my first leg workout RR)


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brian *_
> I would think there would be more complaining if people were doing this workout!
> 
> The one legged leg press ...  sucks!  My legs hurt from last night's workout.  My entire legs got a workout, my butt feels it too... cool!  (my first leg workout RR)



They suck, but they work!


----------



## brian (Oct 17, 2003)

I could hardly do any weight...    yeah, I can't walk today.

The one leg lying curl cramped my calves...  any suggestions..  proably because they are very weak.  

Also, I feel my biceps respond least to my workouts.  I believe I have good symmetry but would like bigger biceps, like everyone. I guess I will just let your routine do its things for a couple cycles and see what happens.  

So far, the best workout I have had ever.


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brian *_
> I could hardly do any weight...    yeah, I can't walk today.
> 
> The one leg lying curl cramped my calves...  any suggestions..  proably because they are very weak.
> ...



Alot of people figure they will be able to handle half the weight on single leg leg press as they do on regular. When they try that they are in for a rude awakening!

As for the one leg leg curl, just go light and go slow...focus on squeezing the hams. You may want to point, rather than flex, your foot on these.

Everyone has a slow bodypart or two. Hopefully P, RR, S will wake yours up!

Rock n Roll!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brian *_
> I would think there would be more complaining if people were doing this workout!



If you got energy to complain, you ain't working out.

I'm looking forward to the single leg press tonight(note sarcasm)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 21, 2003)

Bumping for jadakris31


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> If you got energy to complain, you ain't working out.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the single leg press tonight(note sarcasm)



Single leg leg press = hell on earth


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

Last time i did single leg leg press it felt like someone was pouring warm water over my quad.... it was the most unusual sensation....


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2003)

That's my favorite leg exercise now. I love the single leg press!!


----------



## Var (Oct 23, 2003)

Always looking for a reason to bump this thread.  Just wanted to let everyone know that I've been doing this workout for over three months now...I still get as sore as hell after doing Shock.  I know soreness isnt directly related to growth, but I LOVE IT!!!  Best workout I've ever done.  I'll be using it for a long time.


----------



## brian (Oct 24, 2003)

Finishing up my 3rd week tonight (1st shock week).  I did Legs shock yesterday ... I know the entire leg was worked, my hams were so tight .. I have been sore for 3 weeks but I seem to recover.    I like that about the M,T,TH,F workout schedule.

I just need to get my proein up .. I know that is my problem!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Eric, Do you do anything for rear delts on heavy day??
What do you recomend or are the overhead presses enough?


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2003)

First let me say how glad I am that so many people are utilizing and benefitting from my program. I knew I was onto something when I used it so successfully myself and with my clients and that is why I wanted to share it with all of you! Please continue to keep me posted!

Rissole...you can utilize heavy standing rear laterals on power week if you wish. I normally find that the heavy back work that week gives my posterior delts enough stimulation, however, feel free to include a little direct work.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> First let me say how glad I am that so many people are utilizing and benefitting from my program. I knew I was onto something when I used it so successfully myself and with my clients and that is why I wanted to share it with all of you! Please continue to keep me posted!
> 
> Rissole...you can utilize heavy standing rear laterals on power week if you wish. I normally find that the heavy back work that week gives my posterior delts enough stimulation, however, feel free to include a little direct work.
> ...


No, Thank you Gopro!! It took me close to a year before I finally tried your workout. But now that I have I have trouble thinking training in any other way. And in the past year I have not made the gains I have made combined as I have with this program! Thanks man!


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No, Thank you Gopro!! It took me close to a year before I finally tried your workout. But now that I have I have trouble thinking training in any other way. And in the past year I have not made the gains I have made combined as I have with this program! Thanks man!



My pleasure rock


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

Bumpidy bump bump.


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 15, 2003)

GoPro, this is my first day here at IM and this is the second thread I started reading.  I have so far just browsed down the pages reading here and there, but I have to say that the information I have seen in this thread alone is enough to make me thankfull I came to IM.

Tomorrow I will again be reading, this time slowly and making notes as I go.  Thanks for the time and effort you have put into this and offering the information to so many.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

Twowalks, Welcome to the board. As you look around you will see a wealth of knowledge here.  You've already found an excellent training program and as you read more you will learn about supplements, diet/nutrition and much more.  Welcome again.


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Twowalks, Welcome to the board. As you look around you will see a wealth of knowledge here.  You've already found an excellent training program and as you read more you will learn about supplements, diet/nutrition and much more.  Welcome again.




Firestorm, thanks for the welcome and I am more than a little impressed with what I have seen so far.  Really looking forward to exploring through the information.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 16, 2003)

4 ??? Week ??? Mass/Strength [60-90 sec. Rest intervals]  
Day 1  
Flat Bench 3x8-10  
Incline Bench 3x8-10  
Incline Fly 3x8-10   
Decline DB 3x8-10   
Barbell Curl 3x8-10 
DB Curl 3x8-10   
DB Concentrations 3x8-10   
Day 2   
Leg Extension 3x10-12   
Dead Lifts 4x10-12   
Squats 4x10-12   
Hamstring Curl 3x10-12  
Calf Raises ** 5x15 5x15 5x15 5x15 5x15  
Day 3   
T-Bar Row 3x8-10  
B/O Row 3x8-10   
Pull Down 3x8-10  
Skull Crush 3x8-10   
Dips/CG Bench 3x8-10  
Push Downs 3x8-10  
Day 4   
Military Press 3x8-10  
Upright Rows 3x8-10  
Lateral Raise 3x8-10   
Front Raise 3x8-10  
DB Shrugs 3x8-10  

Phase 1  




· Reps of 8-10 are performed: 10-10-8-8 for four sets and 10-8-8 on three sets  
· Reps of 10-12 are performed: 12-12-10-10 for four sets and 12-10-10 on three sets  
· Calves are done 3 days a week with abs and are done 5x15 for calves and 3xfailure for abs  
· Week 5 is a Power Week and is followed by a week of active rest then followed by a cycle of   
Reps: 6-8 for Upper Body and 8-10 for Legs.  





4 ??? Week ??? Mass/Strength [60-90 sec. Rest intervals]  
Day 1 
Flat Bench 3x6-8   
Incline Bench 3x6-8  
Incline Fly 3x6-8  
Decline DB 3x6-8  
Barbell Curl 3x6-8  
DB Curl 3x6-8 
Close Grip 3x6-8  
Day 2   
Leg Extension 3x8-10  
Squats 4x8-10  
Dead Lifts 4x8-10   
Hamstring Curl 3x8-10  
Calf Raises ** 5x15 5x15 5x15 5x15 5x15  
Day 3   
T-Bar Row 3x6-8  
B/O Row 3x6-8  
Pull Down 3x6-8  
Skull Crush 3x6-8  
Dips/CG Bench 3x6-8  
Push Downs 3x6-8   
Day 4   
Military Press 3x6-8   
DB Press 3x6-8  
Lateral Raise 3x6-8   
Front Raise 3x6-8  
DB Shrugs 3x6-8 


Phase 2  



· Reps of 6-8 are performed: 8-8-6-6 for four sets and 8-6-6 on three sets  
· Reps of 8-12 are performed: 10-10-8-8 for four sets and 10-8-8 on three sets  
· Calves are done 3 days a week with abs and are done 5x15 for calves and 3xfailure for abs  
· Week 5 is a Power Week and is followed by a week of active rest then followed by a cycle of   
Reps: 8-10 for Upper Body and 10-12 for Legs.  


This is a 10 week program i designed...4 weeks each and 2 weeks of shock


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 16, 2003)

It was copied from microsoft word if someone would like a copy that can be printed and brought to the gym. I've put on 5 lbs in two weeks from this program, and i have a pretty fast to moderate metabolism.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No, Thank you Gopro!! It took me close to a year before I finally tried your workout. But now that I have I have trouble thinking training in any other way. And in the past year I have not made the gains I have made combined as I have with this program! Thanks man!


I have to say ditto to this, What workout can you do that combines all things necessary for muscle hypertrophy like this one.
What does piss me off is when you show someone like my mate Mick Moss, an experienced BB, and they just blow it off after just "skimming" over it  He can clearly see my gains and so can others but no one wants to change their "style"
Stuck in the rutt FOOLS!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

tenxyearsxgone..... I hope your not doin all that.....


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 16, 2003)

if you read it wrong yes that'd be a lot of work...but its from word and it is in a table...i can send it to you if it will make more sense....for example on chest i'm only doing 3x8-10 not all that is going across,,,those are consecutive weeks not in one workout...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh thank God Tenxyear, you had me really nervous there!!!  I was about to call you a paramedic!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 16, 2003)

hahaha thanks for caring fire!! i didnt mean to ad my own routine to detract from gopro's i just put it there as also another alternative to try after you do his, its always good to mix things up.  I personally didn't do that well with the workouts because i didnt think there was enough volume and also, that by switching back and forth each week, i think your body needs to adjust to, or nearly adjust to a routine before you change a routine.  I personally have been doing better with staying with at least 2-4 weeks on a routine and switching...i was 160 back in may im 190 now...


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 16, 2003)

GoPro I know there is a word that defines what I am thinking right now - but the only word that comes to mind and even starts to express it is "Impressive"  yes I am impressed and then some.

Today, I began with page one first getting the workout as listed, then getting the pdf workout listed. After that beginning with post 1 I have read every post to this point, getting and recording all the suggestions you have made to each persons inquiry.

I am just beginning week 5 of a thirteen week program and then I plan to make the switch and do P,RR,S. this is just what I have been looking for.

Thanks for all the information and the super human patience with all the questions.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> hahaha thanks for caring fire!! i didnt mean to ad my own routine to detract from gopro's i just put it there as also another alternative to try after you do his, its always good to mix things up.  I personally didn't do that well with the workouts because i didnt think there was enough volume and also, that by switching back and forth each week, i think your body needs to adjust to, or nearly adjust to a routine before you change a routine.  I personally have been doing better with staying with at least 2-4 weeks on a routine and switching...i was 160 back in may im 190 now...


******************

Tenxyear, that is what makes the world go round. There is nothing wrong with doing a workout that is already working for you.  You would be crazy to stop doing what works and try something new due to peer pressure or to just go along with the crowd.   I also had a very difficult time with GP's workout at 1st feeling the same way about the amount of sets being too low.  I actually do one or more extra sets here and there myself because that is something my body has grown accustomed to over the years.  But generally I love his workout and being natural now for over 10 years, it is working like a charm.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 16, 2003)

I am not saying it doesn't work i just am not sure the logic of switching every week, if he or someone could explain it logically and scientifically i'd love to hear, i know i've read that the body adapts to a certain routine in 14-16 days, basically 2 weeks, thats why i suggested maybe doing routines every 2 weeks.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

It isn't necessary to switch every week. Your correct that a month will not hurt but the changing every week with 3 different workouts keeps it real fresh.  Also  you wouldn't do supersetting as in Gopros 3rd week for a month straight.  Anyone in the know will tell you that over doing it with supersets is over training at it's finest sense of the word.  I have had in the past excellent progress staying with a power workout for 3 weeks in a row but I rarely went a solid month due to the amounts of weight I used.  I needed to give my joints, tendons and ligaments a break.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro, this is my first day here at IM and this is the second thread I started reading.  I have so far just browsed down the pages reading here and there, but I have to say that the information I have seen in this thread alone is enough to make me thankfull I came to IM.
> 
> Tomorrow I will again be reading, this time slowly and making notes as I go.  Thanks for the time and effort you have put into this and offering the information to so many.



You are welcome.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro I know there is a word that defines what I am thinking right now - but the only word that comes to mind and even starts to express it is "Impressive"  yes I am impressed and then some.
> 
> Today, I began with page one first getting the workout as listed, then getting the pdf workout listed. After that beginning with post 1 I have read every post to this point, getting and recording all the suggestions you have made to each persons inquiry.
> ...



Thanks for your kind words, and again, you are welcome. Helping people achieve their bodybuilding goals is one of my greatest pleasures.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> I am not saying it doesn't work i just am not sure the logic of switching every week, if he or someone could explain it logically and scientifically i'd love to hear, i know i've read that the body adapts to a certain routine in 14-16 days, basically 2 weeks, thats why i suggested maybe doing routines every 2 weeks.



This is a program I developed after 12 years of personal training/strength coaching/contest prep coaching/competing. I formulated it with the backing of science, but more from years of intense testing and experimentation with every training protocol known to man. I implemented it myself when I plateaued at 235 lbs and over three years of using it, topped out near 270 lbs. There are now hundreds of people all over the web on my program and the feedback has been spectacular. An article with be appearing in Musclemag International magazine within a month or two, outlining and explaining the program further.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Well thanks for showing up there Gopro and explaining things to him. I hate trying to explain your workout phylosophies when people ask me.  Hope you don't mind if I copy and past that last post from time to time buddy.  Hey bro, how is everything going with you?  Hope all is well and I miss talking to ya big guy.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well thanks for showing up there Gopro and explaining things to him. I hate trying to explain your workout phylosophies when people ask me.  Hope you don't mind if I copy and past that last post from time to time buddy.  Hey bro, how is everything going with you?  Hope all is well and I miss talking to ya big guy.



Yo buddy. Copy and paste whenever you want. Send me a PM when you can and we'll catch up!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds great, I'll get on that or you can call me here at work on my toll free line some time.  David calls but only talks about his conquests. hahahaha


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 16, 2003)

Well Dave is a Pussy!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

hahahahaha   Reaaal nice BO.   Hey you know when "she' called me that my face got flushed.  I was pissed.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a downloadable portion of gopro's workout, maybe i have the wrong one?

p.s. is this you gopro? http://www.bodyfx.net/cybertraining/

i was just curious if it was or wasn't, because it doesn't look like it is someone between 235-270...


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> Does anyone have a downloadable portion of gopro's workout, maybe i have the wrong one?
> 
> p.s. is this you gopro? http://www.bodyfx.net/cybertraining/
> ...



Yes, thats me competing in a natural pro qualifier in 1999. Weighed about 194 there, down from an offseason weight of about 230. 

Don't know what you were insinuating with your comment, but when I claim a bodyweight of nearly 270, please realize that this is offseason weight. Right now I am about 230 and holding at 6-7% bodyfat.

See Scotty the Body thread for sample workouts: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12761&perpage=30&pagenumber=1


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This is a program I developed after 12 years of personal training/strength coaching/contest prep coaching/competing. I formulated it with the backing of science, but more from years of intense testing and experimentation with every training protocol known to man. I implemented it myself when I plateaued at 235 lbs and over three years of using it, topped out near 270 lbs. There are now hundreds of people all over the web on my program and the feedback has been spectacular. An article with be appearing in Musclemag International magazine within a month or two, outlining and explaining the program further.


i have used this program of sir eric's, and will say this, it work's. in the past i followed alot of different routines,and i truly felt that i got no where with them, now that i'm in my 40's, i'm still progressing. you can tweak the program here and there by going an extra week on any cycle[P/RR/SH.i prefer the shock weeks.progress or logic, hmmm, seems like a no brainer to me!!! thanks GP.


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i have used this program of sir eric's, and will say this, it work's. in the past i followed alot of different routines,and i truly felt that i got no where with them, now that i'm in my 40's, i'm still progressing. you can tweak the program here and there by going an extra week on any cycle[P/RR/SH.i prefer the shock weeks.progress or logic, hmmm, seems like a no brainer to me!!! thanks GP.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thanks buddy.



GoPro,

I, too, have got to give you props.  My training regimine has been rather lackluster the past few months.  Minimal gains, and i had started to lose motivation.  I just started using your program on a few BP's a couple weeks ago, and - _holy shit!_

I've made absolutely incredible gains.  My DB press went up 10lbs in 2 weeks.  I especially love the shock routine for chest.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've been getting really great pumps for just about every workout.

So, thanks, i feel renewed!


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> GoPro,
> 
> I, too, have got to give you props.  My training regimine has been rather lackluster the past few months.  Minimal gains, and i had started to lose motivation.  I just started using your program on a few BP's a couple weeks ago, and - _holy shit!_
> ...



Thanks to you. I am so happy that the program is working for you!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 17, 2003)

ok cool, i was not insinuating anything negative just that the picture seemed a lot lighter then 270 or 230, and i was right, nothing bad.

Anyway i was curious, what makes this program different from other periodization workouts?  Maybe i have the wrong link, but it seems pretty standard, or am i missing something?  I'd love to try it myself and see the results.  

As far as strength it seems to be working from reviews i've read, what about mass/hypertrophy.  I'm 5'10" 190lbs, up from 160 in may, i'm looking to get to 235-245 of lean muscle in the next few years.  I've uped my caloric intake to about 3,500 daily.  I am only taking glutamine and protein, as i'd rather rely on minimul supps and maximal naturalness.


ps.. gopro do you have any current pictures of you at 230 to see the effects on this program, as to contrast it to your 194 frame?  I probably have a similar frame, maybe not...i'm an ectomesomorph in my own analysis.

plus what do you think as far as pyramiding within a workout as opposed to on different weeks ie

today i did chest/bi's   reps:  10-8-6 on all exercises, 3 sets each

Incline Press
Flat DB
Decline Press
Incline Flyes

Barbell Curl
DB Curl
Concentration Curl



ps i edited my original workout on this page...i will do them for 2 weeks each instead of 4


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> Does anyone have a downloadable portion of gopro's workout, maybe i have the wrong one?
> 
> p.s. is this you gopro? http://www.bodyfx.net/cybertraining/
> ...


Tenxyears,, trust me when I say, GOPRO is no liar.  Only a few weeks ago many members here met him at the Mr. Olympia and they all said the same thing..... Eric (Gopro) is ONE BIG AZZ BITCH.  Lastly, if you knew anything about bodybuilding,  someone can be 260 today and 230 4 months from now when they are in contest shape and shreaded as in GOPROS picture.  Also you didn't ask when that picture was taken.  Be careful how you word things because you came across very insulting.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 17, 2003)

ok but, i dont know why   you need to defend him, especially when i did not attack him, and already posted an answer to him saying that i insinuated nothing negative, soo i think that is taken care of.  I'm asking for a recent picture just too see the results he has had with this training program, nothing condescending, no need to harp on that aspect.  

My main area of concern is to understand the differences between his program and mine, who will benefit from which and what outcomes can be expected for both, just friendly critique and advice, so please lets get off the attack wagon...so gopro when you get a chance give me a reply buddy. thanks, i'm from long island as well


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

We posted at the same time Tenx.  yours wasn't there yet.  Sorry.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

As for defending him,  I'd defend people I consider my friend and people such as GP who's  workout is "tried" and true.  I tried it and his information is true.  I can't remember ever doing a workout that worked as well.    Also,  if someone started creap with you, I'd be defending you also.  Not saying you started crap with GP  but I still keep peace when I see something coming.  peace


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 17, 2003)

tell me what type of training i need to increase hypertrophy.  I'm 5'10", 190lbs  my measurements are:

Chest:  41"
Bi's : almost 17"
Quads: 24"
Calves: 15.5"
waist : 32"

i know medium to higher rep ranges 8-12 increases natural hormones and hgh, testosterone, and lower rep range gives a harder look... so you need to incorporate both.??


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 17, 2003)

GoPro, want to make sure that I do this program the best way possible for maximum gains.  Since you have been giving enough to put this on the IM site for everyone, I don't want to do it wrong and have it reflect on the program.

Here is where I am:
1 year back working out.
Average to slow recovery
57 years old

Are there any special instructions you would give someone in my place?  

I have seen the recommendation for fairly new people of p/rr/rr/s is that what you would recommend for me?

Thanks for the time and effort


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> tell me what type of training i need to increase hypertrophy.  I'm 5'10", 190lbs  my measurements are:
> 
> Chest:  41"
> ...



Exactly Tenx,, the program encorporate a multitude of things.  the higher rep workouts, the lower rep workouts for power and supersetting for all around ass kicking shock and awe.  You get the best of all worlds within a 3 week period.   Many trainers stay on a power routine for months on end or others will stay on the higher rep ranges for months and months.  You body becomes adjusted to such workouts as high reps and in regards to consistent power weeks  you end up with lots of body aches, over stressed joints, tendons and ligaments.  Believe me I know, I've been there.  I've bench 495 for 6 at my all time best but damn I felt like an old man some days.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro, want to make sure that I do this program the best way possible for maximum gains.  Since you have been giving enough to put this on the IM site for everyone, I don't want to do it wrong and have it reflect on the program.
> 
> Here is where I am:
> ...



My two cents worth TwoWalks and I'm not new to the workout or the Iron game itself is what I'd tell anyone.  LIsten to your body.  Use a weight that you can handle "within" the rep ranges provided.  Be sure to work into it slowly if your not used to that type of workout.  I'm 41 so I'm no spring chicken myself nor is TANK.  I can't speak for him but as for me, when something hurts and a "not good" kinda hurt, I'll back off until I feel comfortable enough to go hard again.  If you feel the 3rd week of Shock raises your heart rate too high, or your short of breath then immediately back off or stop.  If what your feeling isn't severe, then take a 30 second breaks before starting the second excerise in the superset.  The key is to lift safely and to always listen to your body. It has built in warning sensors and is pretty good at telling you "hey your pushing me to hard here".


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 17, 2003)

but i was told that if you change your workouts weekly your body doesn't have enough time to get results from the desired set/rep range etc? like you need 2-3 weeks on a particular one for it to make a difference, a week will not help...thats what i was told by PT'S


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

My friend everytime you stress a muscle your getting results because  your breaking down muscle fibers. Eating well and rest give them the time to rebuild.    What your Pt is saying is if you change your workout weekly it doesn't give the muscles a long enough period to get accustomed to an excercise or poundage because you changed it already.  That is very true.  but this program doesn't take out squats or bench presses or any other mass builder it only changes the order in which they are done and their rep range.  I better let GoPro explain his reasonings a little better then I'm doing here.  I'm having a hard time convincing you how well this program works.  I can only tell you this.  Look in my Journal and you will see pictures of me a 2 months ago.  Then compare them to my upcoming pictures and you will see how well the program works.  I've added size to every bodypart and poundages have dramatically increased in the same time.  It is all written down. Feel free to take a glance.   Lets face it.  I can try to talk you into my or GOPROS beliefs all night but nothing is a better argument then seeing for yourself.  "seeing is believing"


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> My two cents worth TwoWalks and I'm not new to the workout




Firestorm thanks for the reply, I appreciate the info.

Also, I would be interested in seeing the transition pics that are in your journal.  I just can not locate it.  I found one for the IM comp last year (pics moved to), then I found the "Let the games begin" thread and no pics there.  Could you give me some directions to the location?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> tell me what type of training i need to increase hypertrophy.  I'm 5'10", 190lbs  my measurements are:
> 
> Chest:  41"
> ...


Here.... read this....
http://www.ironmagazine.com/article44.html
I feel GP's workout's incorp alot of these issues


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> but i was told that if you change your workouts weekly your body doesn't have enough time to get results from the desired set/rep range etc? like you need 2-3 weeks on a particular one for it to make a difference, a week will not help...thats what i was told by PT'S



Wrong...ESPECIALLY for a more advanced lifter.

Note: I do not advocate traditional P, RR, S for anyone that hasn't been lifting for about 2-3 years consistently.


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Note: I do not advocate traditional P, RR, S for anyone that hasn't been lifting for about 2-3 years consistently.




From the information located in this thread, the suggestions for newer lifters etc. What I have come up with is:

a person lifting for 1 year:

Select 3 exercises for each body part.
Do the p/rr and drop the S

Now if I am on the right track would you recommend - 

P/RR/RR
or
P/P/RR
or
some other combination?

My goal is more size than strength.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> From the information located in this thread, the suggestions for newer lifters etc. What I have come up with is:
> 
> a person lifting for 1 year:
> ...



You are on the right track and for you I suggest RR/RR/P repeat.


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 19, 2003)

Just started my 4th week on gopro's system and I'm very happy with the results. I'm on my 2nd power week and my lifts have gone up 10 - 15 lbs. Thx bro!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 19, 2003)

gopro what would you suggest for an ectomesomorph, 5'10" 190lbs, lookig to bulk up, gain mass/muscle/strength?

ps do you have current pictures of you at 270 or 230


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are on the right track and for you I suggest RR/RR/P repeat.




Thanks Gopro, RR/RR/P = repeat it is.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 20, 2003)

go pro???? any advice on my question about workout/ur current pics


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 20, 2003)

go pro???? any advice on my question about workout/ur current pics


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> gopro what would you suggest for an ectomesomorph, 5'10" 190lbs, lookig to bulk up, gain mass/muscle/strength?
> 
> ps do you have current pictures of you at 270 or 230


this program is made for all three.
Heres a pic of GP. I know he wont mind. i cant speak for him, but by the looks of it, i guessing upper 230's, 8-9 % bdy ft






 .looks like an awful big arm i might add


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Darkkmind *_
> Just started my 4th week on gopro's system and I'm very happy with the results. I'm on my 2nd power week and my lifts have gone up 10 - 15 lbs. Thx bro!



You are quite welcome!


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> gopro what would you suggest for an ectomesomorph, 5'10" 190lbs, lookig to bulk up, gain mass/muscle/strength?
> 
> ps do you have current pictures of you at 270 or 230



Recommend in terms of what? My program or just in general?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 21, 2003)

what would u reccomend for me in general as far as program, for me...5'10" 190, ectomesomorph, fast metabolism, i think i'm primarily fast twitch muscles because i am fatigued when i go 12 reps for 3 sets on exercises.  also supplements, and those pics didn't work


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, you can benefit from P/RR/S as well. If you believe you react best to lower reps, as I do (4-6), than you can tweak the program to P/P/RR/S or to P/RR/P/S. I have used both of these variations with success.

As far as supplements, the basics are the best:

-glutamine: currently I use a great product called glutamine select by Beverly...a combo of 5 g glutamine and 3 g BCAAs
-creatine: I use Plasma Expandor
-EFAs: I use Udos Choice
-Prohormones: 1-Test, 4-AD are the basics and still the best


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 25, 2003)

what are efa's and i thought 1-test and 4-ad are illegal and have side affects, i dont wanna lose my hair, its thin to begin with and how do i know if i respond better to lower or higher reps.  i feel more of a pump with higher reps but yesterday i think my chest looked its biggest.  I did 1 set of 225 for 10 reps, 265 for 5 reps and 275 for 3 reps.  Then did incline 75's for 10, 85's for 8 and 90's for 8.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, you can benefit from P/RR/S as well. If you believe you react best to lower reps, as I do (4-6), than you can tweak the program to P/P/RR/S or to P/RR/P/S. I have used both of these variations with success.
> 
> As far as supplements, the basics are the best:
> ...


That's a good idea GoPro. I think I'll start doing P/RR/P/S and see how that is. Power is the week I enjoy the most and feel I get the most out of now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

OK, just did power legs today and once again hurt my back. I don't think I can do power legs GoPro! What if for legs, and bi's I cycle RR/RR/Shock?


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> what are efa's and i thought 1-test and 4-ad are illegal and have side affects, i dont wanna lose my hair, its thin to begin with and how do i know if i respond better to lower or higher reps.  i feel more of a pump with higher reps but yesterday i think my chest looked its biggest.  I did 1 set of 225 for 10 reps, 265 for 5 reps and 275 for 3 reps.  Then did incline 75's for 10, 85's for 8 and 90's for 8.



EFAs are essential fatty acids and are found in flax oil, fish oil, canola oil, almonds, natural peanut butter, and a few other sources. They are a very important part of the diet!

1-Test/4-AD are NOT illegal (at least not yet) and will rarely make anyone lose their hair if dosages are kept low and time on cycle is reasonable.

I only mentioned you might be a low rep responder b/c YOU said you thought you were "mostly fast twitch."


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> OK, just did power legs today and once again hurt my back. I don't think I can do power legs GoPro! What if for legs, and bi's I cycle RR/RR/Shock?



What do you do for legs on power week buddy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> What do you do for legs on power week buddy?


Smith Squat/Leg Press/Single Leg Ext/Lying Leg Curl/Sitting Leg Curl.

I didn't get past Squat today. Felt my back go the last set. Went to Leg press, loaded it up and if felt light to my legs, but when I went to bring it down, I couldn't- hurt my back too much.


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2003)

Ok, I have 2 suggestions for you b/c I'd like to see you still use power week for legs...

1-drop out smith squats completely and just use leg press and leg extensions (or try hacks if you have one)
2-change the order so that smith squats is last and you cannot even use that much weight

extensions
leg press
smith squat

or 

leg press
extensions
smith squat


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

That sounds good GoPro! I have a hack squat machine. I'll substitue Smith for hack squats. Thanks! Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 27, 2003)

1-a test and 4-ad, what are the side effects, where do you get it, do u get them in pill form and info or webpages on them.  Are they pointless for me, i heard if you are young, i'm 21, and have good test. levels that stuff really wont be effective?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> 1-a test and 4-ad, what are the side effects, where do you get it, do u get them in pill form and info or webpages on them.  Are they pointless for me, i heard if you are young, i'm 21, and have good test. levels that stuff really wont be effective?


Do search on those questions. Tons of answers and threads are dedicated to those exact questions!


----------



## gopro (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> 1-a test and 4-ad, what are the side effects, where do you get it, do u get them in pill form and info or webpages on them.  Are they pointless for me, i heard if you are young, i'm 21, and have good test. levels that stuff really wont be effective?



There is TONS of info on this in the supplement section. As Rock said, you can go there and do a search to get all the info you need!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Quick question GoPro. I know you advocate doing all BP's for Power one week, all BP's for RR one week, etc... You know i have this tendon problem and it becomes much more inflamed during Power week because of the weight. Would it be bad to do say-
Power for Chest
RR for Back
Power for Legs
Shock for Shoulders
RR for arms

And keep rotating it that way so my tendons don't get such a pounding during power week?


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2003)

Rock: here is what I'm thinking for you...

Week 1:
chest (power)
back (power)
legs (power)
shoulders (RR)
arms (RR)

Week 2:
chest (RR)
back (RR)
legs (RR)
shoulders (power)
arms (power)

Week 3:
All Shock

REPEAT


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for such a quick reply!

That looks good Gopro, but when I do heavy chest, doing heavy Back soon after is what really gets my elbows, you know? It hurts too much to do pull-ups after heavy chest, or if I do get through a heavy back w/o, my arms are inflammed for a week.


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for such a quick reply!
> 
> That looks good Gopro, but when I do heavy chest, doing heavy Back soon after is what really gets my elbows, you know? It hurts too much to do pull-ups after heavy chest, or if I do get through a heavy back w/o, my arms are inflammed for a week.



Ok, well then adjust the bodyparts as you need to and just follow the weeks as I laid them out. Do what is right for YOUR body.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Cool, thanks Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Cool, thanks Gopro!



You know your my boyee...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for such a quick reply!
> 
> That looks good Gopro, but when I do heavy chest, doing heavy Back soon after is what really gets my elbows, you know? It hurts too much to do pull-ups after heavy chest, or if I do get through a heavy back w/o, my arms are inflammed for a week.


*******************8

Quick reply Rock???   Sheeit,  GOPRO just did a cut and paste from a file of his!! hahahahahaha    I'll bet he has several variations of it at his fingertips.  (I know I would if I were him)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You know your my boyee...


************************

HEY GP, I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR BOY!!!!   I PROMOTE YOU MORE THAN THAT STUPID ROCK DOES SO ONLY I SHOULD GET TO BE YOUR BOY YOU FUKER!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ************************
> 
> HEY GP, I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR BOY!!!!   I PROMOTE YOU MORE THAN THAT STUPID ROCK DOES SO ONLY I SHOULD GET TO BE YOUR BOY YOU FUKER!!!



Damn Fire, jealousy is ugly on you! And besides, you my pahtna...my right hand...my dawg G!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ************************
> 
> HEY GP, I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR BOY!!!!   I PROMOTE YOU MORE THAN THAT STUPID ROCK DOES SO ONLY I SHOULD GET TO BE YOUR BOY YOU FUKER!!!


Get the hell out of my territory FS! A new man's come into town, deal with it!   

You can be my bitch, oops I mean boy FS


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Get the hell out of my territory FS! A new man's come into town, deal with it!
> 
> You can be my bitch, oops I mean boy FS



Uh oh! A new man is stepping up and trying to move to a higher ranking in my posse. Gonna be trouble up in the hizzy...


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Uh oh! A new man is stepping up and trying to move to a higher ranking in my posse. Gonna be trouble up in the hizzy...


Tank, ranked #1, i aint moving off the mountain either.
   lol. it goes to show that your program works my friend, your're a gentleman in every sense of the word!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

Aww, crap. I didn't really think I could take FS, but I know I can't handle Tank. Unless I can lure him with some beer and pizza and then...

Yep, moving up the ladder after all!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

beer and pizza, whats that?????


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

You'll see!


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You'll see!



Pssst, Rock...you want a decent shot against Tank? One word: STEAK! Just distract him with a 32 oz porterhouse steak...


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Tank, ranked #1, i aint moving off the mountain either.
> lol. it goes to show that your program works my friend, your're a gentleman in every sense of the word!!



You ain't in my posse...your my brother!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Pssst, Rock...you want a decent shot against Tank? One word: STEAK! Just distract him with a 32 oz porterhouse steak...


now we're talking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You ain't in my posse...your my brother!


right on GP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Tankyyyy, got some steak around the corner here... (Thanks GoPro).


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Tankyyyy, got some steak around the corner here... (Thanks GoPro).


  must not give in to porterhouse, must not give in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

c'mon man! Everyone's doing it.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Tankyyyy, got some steak around the corner here... (Thanks GoPro).



Tell him about how its so juicy and the meat cuts just like butter....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tell him about how its so juicy and the meat cuts just like butter....


****tanks tounge hits floor****


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Alright, now your making me hungry GoPro!


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, now your making me hungry GoPro!



Its not me dude, its the Redline!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Its not me dude, its the Redline!


  That's just not right man!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey.... Da Rissole, Aussie brother


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey.... Da Rissole, Aussie brother



Hey...ain't that avi (my) J'bo???!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

What's going on here ?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Bugger off... she's mine  

Seeing as how i get your attention better in here, do you know if redline would be legal in Australia GP??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

That's too funny!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Dec 10, 2003)

Gopro, earlier in this post you said you can train traps on days I do deadlifts (back) and days I do upright rows (shoulders).  If I target the traps 2 times a day using what you posted (Post #30), will that be overtraining the traps?



> power:
> -barbell shrugs...3-4 x 6-8
> 
> rep range:
> ...



Also, I started using your routine P/RR/S after only 8 months of training earlier this year, a couple weeks back I read your posts saying that it wasn't for newbies, so I decided to stick to P/RR...I didn't see great gains when I used P/RR/S, but now that I'm just using P/RR will this have any effect on my gains because I've done shock week in the past?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Bugger off... she's mine
> 
> Seeing as how i get your attention better in here, do you know if redline would be legal in Australia GP??



Ummm, I beg to differ on that!

Didn't you see my answer to this in another thread? Anyway, I do not see why it wouldn't, but I do not know what the legalities of every ingredient are Down Under.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Tell'em Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Gopro, earlier in this post you said you can train traps on days I do deadlifts (back) and days I do upright rows (shoulders).  If I target the traps 2 times a day using what you posted (Post #30), will that be overtraining the traps?
> 
> 
> ...



If you do not develop trap mass easily than some shrugs will be necessary. It is ok to shrug and deadlift on the same day and it is also ok to shrug and upright row on the same day. Some people prefer to train traps on delt day and others on back day. I prefer back day.

Yes, drop the shock week for now and you will do better. Use this rotation:

P, P, RR, P, P, RR, P, P, RR

-then take a week off and go to:

P, RR, RR, P, RR, RR, P, RR, RR


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> monday: chest/delts (front/side)/calves
> tuesday: lats/rear delt/traps/low back/abs
> thursday: quads/hams/calves
> friday: bis/tris/forearms/abs




hi GP - you listed this split ages ago when someone asked what bodyparts you group together.  my shoulders are a weak point so i thought they should get a day of their own.  would you agree?

i've been using a 5 day split but need to go to 4.  would you suggest your split above or this one instead to someone with crappy shoulders and legs? (or maybe neither but something else entirely?)  thanks!   

chest/biceps
back/triceps
legs
shoulders


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll let Gopro answer that, but that's a split I've used before and liked it!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi GP - you listed this split ages ago when someone asked what bodyparts you group together.  my shoulders are a weak point so i thought they should get a day of their own.  would you agree?
> 
> i've been using a 5 day split but need to go to 4.  would you suggest your split above or this one instead to someone with crappy shoulders and legs? (or maybe neither but something else entirely?)  thanks!
> ...



You are correct that if you need to prioritze certain bodyparts than they should be seperated from stronger ones. The split you have listed is good, but I would rather see you use this...

legs
chest/biceps
off
shoulders
back/triceps


This way you are fresh for both legs after a weekend and shoulders after a mid-week day off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

You don't think Chest and Shoulders are too close together Gopro? If not, looks like a great split for me too!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You don't think Chest and Shoulders are too close together Gopro? If not, looks like a great split for me too!



I don't have this problem b/c I do not do any pressing for shoulders, but if you DO find that you get too sore in the delts after chest, in your case, you can reverse legs and chest day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome man! Now another question, I don't feel anything in my shoulders after delt day. Not from Power, RR or shock. is that a problem? They are tired for that day, but the next morning it's like I never touched them. I feel for chest, back, arms, and legs but not for delts.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 12, 2003)

i have the same issue with shoulders rock.  i turned things up a notch and have had them KILL leaving the gym where i can barely lift my arm enough to put the key in my car door.  serious pain.  but nothing the day or days after.  only have that with shoulders.  everything else can be made quite sore.  lol

thank you both for the split ideas.

i will flip chest and leg day b/c i know i need a little more recovery between chest and shoulders and then i should be good to go!

chest/bis
legs
off
shoulders/abs
back/tris
off
off


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awesome man! Now another question, I don't feel anything in my shoulders after delt day. Not from Power, RR or shock. is that a problem? They are tired for that day, but the next morning it's like I never touched them. I feel for chest, back, arms, and legs but not for delts.



Rock, here is something I want you to focus on for shoulders.

-with presses...when you press the weight, do so very explosively...focus on moving it as rapidly as possible...when lowering it, do so to a count of 5 mississippi

-with laterals...go a bit lighter and hold the contraction at the top for 1 mississippi before lowering...finish the set with 10 partial reps

-do at least 1 single arm movement every shoulder workout...1 arm press, side lateral, or front raise


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great GoPro! Thank you!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Great GoPro! Thank you!!



You know I always got yo back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You know I always got yo back!


Yes I do! And I really appreciate that!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

GP, i been using your split Chest/delt, Back, Legs, arms. for quite a while now could you suggest a new split for me??
If you need to see pics of me... in my comp journal

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=414241

On the 2nd post are links to relaxed shots of me.. 
If you think i should leave it then i will....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ummm, I beg to differ on that!


I'm married so it dont matter, but i know more than you.... 



> Didn't you see my answer to this in another thread? Anyway, I do not see why it wouldn't, but I do not know what the legalities of every ingredient are Down Under.


Yes and i said not to worry about this post.... i'm gonna list the ingredients then call the president of the Aust. Nat. BB assoc. and check with him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I just looked at your pics again ris, and if your improving (which I can't see how you wouldn't with from reading your w/o's) I might be in trouble!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP, i been using your split Chest/delt, Back, Legs, arms. for quite a while now could you suggest a new split for me??
> If you need to see pics of me... in my comp journal
> 
> ...


Reminder...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Ris a suggestion he made to me in the past was 1.Chest/Back; 
2.Legs;   3. Shoulders/traps;  4.Arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Isn't Chest/Back too much for one day?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

It would be a fair bit for me....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

I can do it but it's time consuming and I just do not have that much time to put in.  The only splits I do are bi/tris on the same day.  I'm lucky if I get 45 to an hour a day to train and I'll rarely get 2 big bodyparts like that in on a single day.   I'll tell  you what... I never did it on a shock week and don't think I'd like it very much.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

To answer your question Rock, it's not too much if you can handle it and keep the workout under 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I might try it for a cycle and see how it goes...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Personally, i like keeping legs, back, chest and delts separate from each other, and putting tri's with back or delts and same with bi's.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

wow that was a confusing post for me Rock.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok I finally figured it out gotcha.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks, I do what I can!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm tired and sick, give me a break!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Coming over to post whore thread?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

As you can see from my workouts. LIke I said, I keep everything seperate.  I don't do any splits due to time restraints.  bi/tris are the only workout I do together.   I've done the chest/back and I liked it.  You walk away afterwards feeling unbelievable.  Pumped fuqing everywhere!  Big psyc. RUSH!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Give it a try, I'd like to see how you do with it.  ONe workout will never kill ya so you have nothing to loose.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't know man. One of my friends did Legs and back together and he died a 1/2 hour later. They said it was the combination of the w/o.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh now now now.  He MUST have had other problems. Unknown heart condition or something.  1st off, I'd never do any other bodypart with Legs and I never heard of anyone that would do such a split.  Regardless,  the workout may have triggered something else like an anurism or heart problem as I stated.
Doing Chest and Back together is not something I invented. That split has been around since Plates were round. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

J/K man, nobody died from that. Gotta get used to my humor!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Your as dry as a martini Rock. lol  go to the online journal chat thread.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP, i been using your split Chest/delt, Back, Legs, arms. for quite a while now could you suggest a new split for me??
> If you need to see pics of me... in my comp journal
> 
> ...



chest/bis
legs
off
back/rear delt
front and side delt/tris

or

chest/tris
back
off
legs
delts/bis


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

Good... thanks GP  
How much would you suggest to drops my tri and bi sets for if i'm doing them with back/chest or delts??


----------



## Alaric (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow gopro, I've really got to hand it to you...
I've been using this routine for a couple months now, and when I first started using it I had trouble benching 135.  
Today, I did a benchpress test, and I maxed out at 185!!!  This even surprised me, cause I underestimated myself and was scared to rep anything over 115.

I gained 50lbs in bench using your routine, as for size.  I haven't really noticed any gains, but in the past 2 months I've gained 6 lbs (i'm guessing in muscle, since I'm able to bench more)...I'll list some more results I got from the tests over the past week below:

Chinups... (2 months)
Before: 15
After: 22

Dips...
Before: 14
After: 21

Pushups....
Before: 31
After: 55

Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good... thanks GP
> How much would you suggest to drops my tri and bi sets for if i'm doing them with back/chest or delts??



Hey bro, if your doing Gps workout, you don't drop any sets.  He already has it at bare minimum.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Wow gopro, I've really got to hand it to you...
> I've been using this routine for a couple months now, and when I first started using it I had trouble benching 135.
> Today, I did a benchpress test, and I maxed out at 185!!!  This even surprised me, cause I underestimated myself and was scared to rep anything over 115.
> ...



If your weights are going up like this, trust me you are gaining solid muscle! Wow, great progress...CONGRATULATIONS!! You may need to add a few more calories to yur diet now in order to foster more GROWTH! You are primed to grow RIGHT NOW! Give your body the materials it needs!


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good... thanks GP
> How much would you suggest to drops my tri and bi sets for if i'm doing them with back/chest or delts??



Maybe only 1 set off of each.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Gopro, crappy news! Went to Ortho doc today about my arm problem. Said I have small tears in my tricep tendon insertion. Told me to lay off of weights or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





go light for minimum of 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Gopro, crappy news! Went to Ortho doc today about my arm problem. Said I have small tears in my tricep tendon insertion. Told me to lay off of weights or
> 
> 
> ...



Don't lay off. Go light with movements that do not bother it. Ice after each workout and use anti-infalmmatories.


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 16, 2003)

well i have to thank u for the best workout ive had in like a month, last night i did ur chest and sholder rotien together and im just sittin in my room enjoying my sore muscles, cant wait to do back tonight 

thx alot gp

lol this is soundling like a informercial wit testamonials.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Gopro.  Not exactly sure how to go about it, but I guess it'll have to be trial and error. Just sucks!


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Gopro.  Not exactly sure how to go about it, but I guess it'll have to be trial and error. Just sucks!



Simple...if its hurts, don't do it. Use weights that you can do for 15-20 reps, use perfect form, and move the weights slowly. Just work for a pump, not to exhaustion. Soon you will heal and be back full force!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Gopro! Can always count on you!


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> well i have to thank u for the best workout ive had in like a month, last night i did ur chest and sholder rotien together and im just sittin in my room enjoying my sore muscles, cant wait to do back tonight
> 
> thx alot gp
> ...



LOL...you are welcome. I just wish I could put you all into one big P/RR/S workout video!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can I wear speedos?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

We'll both wear speedos!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

posing trunks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Aright, with lot's of oil and wipe on tan!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

You do mine and i'll do yours


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ummmm...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah... didnt think so.... Might get J'Bo round to do us


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

You get J'bo, I'll get Babsie! (we'd better stop whoring, I've seen pics of Gopro!)


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You get J'bo, I'll get Babsie! (we'd better stop whoring, I've seen pics of Gopro!)



Lucky for you two that I really like you guys...otherwise...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

It's just such a nice environment in here.  Thanks Gopro!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It's just such a nice environment in here.  Thanks Gopro!!!



There are hundreds of boards on the net. By far this has one of the nicest groups of people.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Really like you too GP


----------



## Alaric (Dec 17, 2003)

Had a power week back workout, but I don't think it was great.  I ate a sandwich (2 slices of cheese, and 2 slices of cold cut) right before, and I started feeling sick during the workout.  Its like, when I'm doing the heaviest weight for the set, I feel like puking midway through....

I was doing my backworkout with the additional shrugs, and instead of waiting I just put some weight on the EZ Curl Bar, and started shrugging and deadlifting with that.  Is that safe or not?
Also, do you know how much a typical EZ Curl Bar weighs?

I did this cause class was almost over, and I didn't have time to wait in line, cause if I did I probably woudln't have finished my workout.

Thanks again!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> There are hundreds of boards on the net. By far this has one of the nicest groups of people.



Ya think GOPRO?  Well then you obviously have NOT been to ALL the boards.  If you really want to speak to really nice GUYS then go here, they are MUCH NICER!!!
gaybodybuilders/goprolovers.com


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh yea laugh Ris he is gonna kill me when he sees that.  He has my home phone number and address now so I better look out for gay porn subscriptions in retaliation. hahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Funny how you know that site so well Fire!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Rock look "real" close at the name of that site buddy.  Real close and note the spelling in the second half.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Speaking of GOPROS WORKOUT as the title of this thread states,,,, I don't know how many people have come up to me lately asking me if I'm on steroids.  I say I'm on GPs program.  Everyone is hitting me up with a copy of his workout.  GP you did something right with this thing. I don't notice it much on myself but thousands upon thousands of people can't be wrong,,,they say I look bigger and better so thanks bro!!!  
AND FOR ALL YOU SKINNY PENCILNECKS. IF YOU WANT TO PUT ON SOME QUALITY MUSCLE MASS DROP THAT ROUTINE AND PICK UP GOPROS ROUTINE.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

I get the same comments too 
I say "eat right, train right you dont need da juice" how do you train then..... when i tell them they think i'm wierd, why are people so unwilling to try something that obviously works so well 
The proof is in the pudding thats all im sayin!~!


> AND FOR ALL YOU SKINNY PENCILNECKS. IF YOU WANT TO PUT ON SOME QUALITY MUSCLE MASS DROP THAT ROUTINE AND PICK UP GOPROS ROUTINE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Word LIFE Ris you tell the world bro. I'm hearing you loud and clear,,,,Give that man an AMEN.  LOL


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 17, 2003)

i have  CHest on Tuesday and Bicep/tricep and sunday ....and legs on saturday..back on thursday..but when i get to chest day my triceps are still sore from the the tricep day...and since tricep is hit indirecly on chest day..should i swith leg with bicep/tricep day??or just not worry about it and do chest with swore triceps?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 18, 2003)

Personally I would put more time between tri's and chest. You could try switching with leg day.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

goprolovers.com

Yes, this was a site started by our own Firestorm about 1 1/2 years ago, right after FS came out of the closet and proclaimed his "feelings" for me. Knowing full well he could not have me for himself he did the next best thing and paid homage to me with this site. Personally I think that FS thinks that he will eventually win me over to "his team" one day, not fully comprehending that I consider breasts one of Gods greatest creations. Time will tell whether the estrogen therapy FS has been on will work well enough to get him into the D cup that I require.


----------



## Alaric (Dec 18, 2003)

Is that safe to do deadlifts and shrugs using an ez bar?


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Is that safe to do deadlifts and shrugs using an ez bar?



Sure, as long as you can get a solid grip on it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Why do deads with an EZ bar?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

BTW, I think EZ bars are what screwed my arms up more!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> goprolovers.com
> 
> Yes, this was a site started by our own Firestorm about 1 1/2 years ago, right after FS came out of the closet and proclaimed his "feelings" for me. Knowing full well he could not have me for himself he did the next best thing and paid homage to me with this site. Personally I think that FS thinks that he will eventually win me over to "his team" one day, not fully comprehending that I consider breasts one of Gods greatest creations. Time will tell whether the estrogen therapy FS has been on will work well enough to get him into the D cup that I require.



 :haha  HAHAHAHAHA  THAT WAS FUNNY AS ALL HELL. 
TOUCHE' TO YOU GP YA GOT ME BACK GOOD!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Dec 20, 2003)

Alright thanks gopro,

cause we only have one olympic bar at our school, sometimes u gotta wait for 'em sometimes u don't.

By the way, any of you guys use weight training gloves?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I always wear gloves!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

I use gloves but not because I worry about ruff hands but moreso to protect the flexor tendon that runs into the palm.  I used to get this numbing sensation in my hands with heavy pressing movements.  The gloves pad the nerve area.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 20, 2003)

i use loves only for do heavy pulling/griping of free weight like Shurgs and bent rows with like 105s


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

hahahaha,, you and I are just the opposite.  I don't see the need for pulling but I use straps for pulling heavy weights like deadlifts, weighted pullups.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha,, you and I are just the opposite.  I don't see the need for pulling but I use straps for pulling heavy weights like deadlifts, weighted pullups.



well i want strap but i dont have any and when i am shurging over 220lbs it kinds hurts my hands.....i can grip longer with the gloves....but i would love straps....i dont like using gloves..i likeing the feeling of touching the bar when i am lifting....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Well they are really cheap my man. maybe 5 dollars.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well they are really cheap my man. maybe 5 dollars.



wow serious it 5 bucks??? i taught it was another 15 like the gloves... gonna check if my gym has some....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Arthur2004 *_
> wow serious it 5 bucks??? i taught it was another 15 like the gloves... gonna check if my gym has some....



no my friend they are not as expensive as gloves.  They are nothing more then a cloth strap for the cheaper ones and work just fine.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Arthur here is a video that might help you on how to use straps.
Straps


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 21, 2003)

aight cool.....hopefully my gym has the cheap ones....thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Your gym might have them more expensive like $15. Mine does. But if you go to like Sports Authority or something they will be like Fire said.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your gym might have them more expensive like $15. Mine does. But if you go to like Sports Authority or something they will be like Fire said.




Damn...ur probably right..my gym iis gonna have the expensive ones... and i dont drive yet so i cant go on my own...oh well... i'll be getting a car soon


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 21, 2003)

w00t i bought them ...i got them from my gym for $2.95...its pretty nice too..black with the gym logo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool man. Glad they had it. Cheapest my gym sells them for is $17.00 It's Golds Gym


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 21, 2003)

Golds GYm souds like a badass gym...too bad they dont have one here clsoe by..i go to ballys...its like a 3-4 min walk from my house but is also a very nice gym...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Gold's gym has different kinds of atmospheres. They shut down the hardcore, basement type so the only one around is where the yuppies come and w/o while talking on cell phones and reading the paper!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm so glad I train at home. lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

I could never train at home. Once had all the set-up, never touched the weights. No motivation at home.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

I can understand that Rock, we're 2 different people.  I prefer the less aggrivating surroundings.  The ability to jump on any piece of equipment without having to wait. No buttheads doing stupid things to piss me off or cause an injury (as was done causing my back injury that plagues me to this day).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

That sucks man! I like the convenience of the gym and most definately the space! I get claustrophobic and when I trained (or didn't train) at home, it was just way to small a space.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

It's totally understandable.  I also dislike the amount of room I have but at least I can get the job done.  I may trip a few times in there but I've yet to fall. hahahaha


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> :haha  HAHAHAHAHA  THAT WAS FUNNY AS ALL HELL.
> TOUCHE' TO YOU GP YA GOT ME BACK GOOD!!!!



LOL...this WAS a good one, huh??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Absolutely GP your always good for a good one at my expense. hahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Absolutely GP your always good for a good one at my expense. hahahahaha



What else are friends for?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

I hear that GP.  If your friends can't abuse you who can?  lol


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hear that GP.  If your friends can't abuse you who can?  lol



Your wife or girlfriend....over and over...and over...


----------



## dstack (Dec 29, 2003)

Help me out guys! I started week 3 today but have some questions that I need answers to. SS means switch set? What is DS, desending set? Please let me know. I was a little lost today.


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dstack *_
> Help me out guys! I started week 3 today but have some questions that I need answers to. SS means switch set? What is DS, desending set? Please let me know. I was a little lost today.



I answered this in another thread for you buddy, but here it is again...

SS=superset (two exercises for the same bodypart done back to back)
DS=dropset (do an exercise to failure, remove some weight and immediately rep again until failure)


----------



## Alaric (Jan 6, 2004)

hey gopro, when doing your workout while bulking, how often would you recommend me doing HIIT, say weekly?

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey gopro, when doing your workout while bulking, how often would you recommend me doing HIIT, say weekly?
> 
> Thanks



No more than twice.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My advice about morning cardio is this:
> 
> 1- consume 5 g BCAAs, 5 g glutamine, and 1/2 tbsp of flax
> ...



You posted that in a different thread gopro, but I was wondering about a couple things.
1) you prefer the method you prefer, but i don't have flax oil, could I replace that with say maybe 1/2 tbsp of peanutbutter?
Also, are BCAA's found in any natural food, because I don't have that supp, but I'd rather down my shake after a cardio session rather than before.

Thanks!


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> You posted that in a different thread gopro, but I was wondering about a couple things.
> 1) you prefer the method you prefer, but i don't have flax oil, could I replace that with say maybe 1/2 tbsp of peanutbutter?
> Also, are BCAA's found in any natural food, because I don't have that supp, but I'd rather down my shake after a cardio session rather than before.
> ...



You could use natural PB or just skip it entirely.

Yes, all protein foods have BCAAs, but it would not be the same as consuming them as a pill/powder which is more concentrated.


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 12, 2004)

> I will point out that this routine is NOT for newbies. It is for more experienced lifters. Newbies need more basic routines.



I fall into the category of newbie since I've only been back in the gym for 5 months after several years. I didn't find the quote above until last night.  I started your routine and just finished up rep range week. 

So as you recommended I will go back and do power again and leave shock out for awhile. But I have questions about a few exercises.  

First my back has always been my weakest bodypart and right now I have trouble doing chins for the recommended reps.  Should I continue to do what I can on chins or could I use pulldowns and work up to doing chins?

Second my gym only has one set of grips for dips they are not that wide so on chest day I feel the dips in my tri's but not so much in my chest.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

bump


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 13, 2004)

GoPro, want to really thank you for all the advice and assistance with this program. 

Last Monday I began doing the RR/RR/P as per instructions.  With the reduced weights and more focus, I have been sore far beyond norm. Next week will be the first time for P and then repeat the cycle again.  I am enjoying this workout and can already tell its going to be benificial.


----------



## gopro (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro, want to really thank you for all the advice and assistance with this program.
> 
> Last Monday I began doing the RR/RR/P as per instructions.  With the reduced weights and more focus, I have been sore far beyond norm. Next week will be the first time for P and then repeat the cycle again.  I am enjoying this workout and can already tell its going to be benificial.



Trust me when I tell you that this makes me very very happy to hear. You shall be rewarded with alot of new muscle! Keep me posted!


----------



## gopro (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tango_hotel *_
> I fall into the category of newbie since I've only been back in the gym for 5 months after several years. I didn't find the quote above until last night.  I started your routine and just finished up rep range week.
> 
> So as you recommended I will go back and do power again and leave shock out for awhile. But I have questions about a few exercises.
> ...



If possible, with the chins...do as many as you can and then walk right over to the pulldown machine and complete your set. This will help you improve on chins, but also get the required reps.

As far as the dips, drop em on chest day. Simply sub another chest exercise that hits the lower pecs (decline press or flyes is fine here).


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 13, 2004)

GP thanks for your advise.  I don't want to take advatage of your good nature but I thought of a couple of more questions while I was at work.  As a newbie would doing P/RR/RR be a good split to follow for say three cycles then take a week off and do this untill I start to plateau then throw in a shock week?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

GP was just wondering if you could post a refresher on the tempo's used for each week.
I havent concentrated on it enough and now i'm cutting i want to make sure i'm getting it spot on. Thanks bud


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Tango,
  Heres something GoPro posted a while back about a similar question.  Figured it'd tide u over till he replies.  I've been using P/RR/S for about a year now and continue to make great gains!



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> If anyone with less than a year of training were to use this routine I recommend this pattern for muscle growth:
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tango_hotel *_
> GP thanks for your advise.  I don't want to take advatage of your good nature but I thought of a couple of more questions while I was at work.  As a newbie would doing P/RR/RR be a good split to follow for say three cycles then take a week off and do this untill I start to plateau then throw in a shock week?



Do this program for 9 straight weeks, then take a week off. After that we can have you switch to this:

P, RR, RR, S

After 12 weeks you can take another week off and then switch to traditional P, RR, S.


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP was just wondering if you could post a refresher on the tempo's used for each week.
> I havent concentrated on it enough and now i'm cutting i want to make sure i'm getting it spot on. Thanks bud



Tempos as in lifting speed or as far as rest between sets? Well, heck, lets talk about both...

Lifting speed:

P: 3/0/1
RR: 2/1/2
S: first movement of superset 2/1/2
    second movement of superset 1/0/1 (rythmic)

*These do not have to be exact but will give you an idea of what type of "tension" we are looking for.

Rest BTW sets:

P: 4-5 min
RR: 2-3 min
S: cardiovascular recovery


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Hey Tango,
> Heres something GoPro posted a while back about a similar question.  Figured it'd tide u over till he replies.  I've been using P/RR/S for about a year now and continue to make great gains!



Thanks for helping out Var


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 14, 2004)

GoPro thanks for all the advise I know these things get asked alot.  If you have read the Mark Twain quote in my signature you most certainly fall into the later category and I think there are many on this board that would agree with me.  I think you have answered all the questions I have for now but I am sure that in the future I will have more. But for now I will quit bothering you and again thank you so much for your advise.


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tango_hotel *_
> GoPro thanks for all the advise I know these things get asked alot.  If you have read the Mark Twain quote in my signature you most certainly fall into the later category and I think there are many on this board that would agree with me.  I think you have answered all the questions I have for now but I am sure that in the future I will have more. But for now I will quit bothering you and again thank you so much for your advise.



Thanks for your kind words. I am here when you need me.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tempos as in lifting speed or as far as rest between sets? Well, heck, lets talk about both...
> 
> Lifting speed:
> ...


Fuggen champion  Thanks big fella  I was pretty close to that


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 15, 2004)

Go Pro, do you do all your sets to failure or just some of them?


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Go Pro, do you do all your sets to failure or just some of them?



All...and some way beyond. However, remember that I have been training for 15 years and can tolerate that level of intensity. Also, I go to great lengths to ensure my recovery. Finally, I do pretty low volume so that I am training HARD, not LONG and hard.


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Fuggen champion  Thanks big fella  I was pretty close to that


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

Gopro... just wanted to say that focusing on rep speed has been the best thing eva for my workouts!!
Just slowing down to 2/1/2 instead of my usual 1/0/1 WOW 
I thought i had good form b4 but slowing down cleans you up even more.
I did my chest workout on Monday, today is Wednesday (night) and my pecs KILL.... not just the ususal pain but they really hurt  The whole pec too.... not just one part like usual 
 About power week 3/0/1 thats gonna hurt!! Spec for squats


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gopro... just wanted to say that focusing on rep speed has been the best thing eva for my workouts!!
> Just slowing down to 2/1/2 instead of my usual 1/0/1 WOW
> I thought i had good form b4 but slowing down cleans you up even more.
> ...



No doubt buddy...focusing on rep speed is something that few do and boy, they don't know what they are missing!

And your arm in your avitar is much improved!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

His arm is freaking scary GP!


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> His arm is freaking scary GP!



I know...I ran screaming when I saw it!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I know...I ran screaming when I saw it!


 

Thanks fellas


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 22, 2004)

Checking in:

Began two weeks ago doing RR/RR/P repeat.  Tomorrow completes the second week of RR and Monday I begin P week.

What do I think after only two weeks.

I'm impressed

I have done Max-ot - GVT - and about 10 different workouts and NOTHING has made me as sore and for as long as P/RR/S and thats only from doing the RR. 

If mental is half the game then I am in this game for the long haul.  

To anyone that is reading this thread and has yet tried this program - Don't just read and wonder - give it a try and believe me, if your doing it correct you will also be impressed.

Actually looking forward to P week to give myself a rest - now there is a new twist.


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Checking in:
> 
> Began two weeks ago doing RR/RR/P repeat.  Tomorrow completes the second week of RR and Monday I begin P week.
> ...



Thanks so much for this very kind endorsement. Just wait until P/RR/S...THE COMPLETE PROGRAM comes out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh and Two Walks- Power week usually has me sorer than RR does  Something to look forward to!


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thanks so much for this very kind endorsement. Just wait until P/RR/S...THE COMPLETE PROGRAM comes out!



Not kind - just truth from my view point 

I look forward to: P/RR/S ... THE COMPLETE PROGRAM.  I am a believer


Thanks Rock ... Really needed to hear that 

My workouts for the last six months have been more power oriented so I think that P week will go a little easier on the tissue at least in the length of time they are sore.  The RR weeks really are hitting tissue that I have never worked.  The max reps I had done before were 10 - 12 and never in ascending order at the same weights before.

I'll let you know at the end of P week if I survive.


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2004)

You are all my official 


P/RR/S WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 23, 2004)

Using P/RR/S

I have figured out a year plus workout program:

Phase 1
Jan - March
I am using RR/RR/P repeat

Phase 2
April - June
Using PP/PP/R repeat

Phase 3
July - Sept
Using P/RR/P/RR/S repeat

Phase 4
Oct - Dec
Using RR/RR/P Repeat

Baring injury or other unforseen calamity, this should make my goals for 2004


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Using P/RR/S
> 
> I have figured out a year plus workout program:
> ...



Planning ahead...I like it


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice to see that people are still advocating your RR-S-P workouts gopro, how has your training been going man? Still gaining? Natural?


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Nice to see that people are still advocating your RR-S-P workouts gopro, how has your training been going man? Still gaining? Natural?



Hundreds upon hundreds buddy...and again, I thank them all. In fact, an article was written about it in Musclemag International magazine about a month back. Future articles will appear soon.

You shouldn't have fallen to the peer pressure over at wannabebig and stopped the program.

As for me, still natural and about 235 @ 6% bodyfat. Best I've ever been. Will be onstage several times this year.

Good to see you again.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, I do remember stopping the program because everyone on WBB was just bad mouthing it. 

Anyway, definitely check out my journal man, I am keeping one now here at IM. Hoping you can offer advice, etc.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hundreds upon hundreds buddy...and again, I thank them all. In fact, an article was written about it in Musclemag International magazine about a month back. Future articles will appear soon.
> 
> You shouldn't have fallen to the peer pressure over at wannabebig and stopped the program.
> ...



I kind of do a variation of your P/RR/S program, works for me, though I concentrate more on the power part of it (that's what it's about for me, mostly)

Where will you be on stage??????????????????/
I'm in Philly, PA and would really like to see you comptete.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm real close to Philly gopro, would be great to see you compete live!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2004)

... Still thinking about giving the P-RR-S routine again gopro, honestly I am not sure what to do about it. I know that I didn't really try the program out correctly/long enough before to benefit from it. But the thing is, that with full-time college/two jobs I don't really have the ability to make a set schedule. In other words I dont know that I am going to be able to get to the gym specific days. This week I am going to be going Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, most likely. Or something along those lines. But then again based on my schedule next week that might change, 'ya know? Is there anyway to incorporate P-RR-S without a set schedule?

Also, my training split is something else that really concerns me. I am thinking maybe something along the lines of: 

- Chest/triceps
- Back/biceps
- Legs/calves
- Delts/traps/abs 

Or maybe something along those lines? Is this possible to do on your program? Because I usually like chest/delts/triceps but that's probably not a possibility, and back/biceps I like, too. 

What do you think?


----------



## neanderthal (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> As for me, still natural and about 235 @ 6% bodyfat. Best I've ever been. Will be onstage several times this year.



Damn GP, that is huge!  you should post some pics on here.  it'll be good motivation for others. and good luck in your competitions this year


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> I kind of do a variation of your P/RR/S program, works for me, though I concentrate more on the power part of it (that's what it's about for me, mostly)



One of the things that first struck me about the P/RR/S program is how versitile it is to fit a persons goals.  Reading this thread from the beginning and making notes on all GoPro's suggestions, I realized how easy it is to fit the program to meet those goals: Example

Primarily size:
RR/RR/P

Primarily strength
P/P/RR

If new to lifting done as above - if lifting for a long time then add the "S"

Began to realize that changing workouts with the program is the easiest that I have ever seen; example would be (this is not a recommendation).

P/P/P/RR/S repeat

Once a person has the program they like for P for RR for S then its just a matter of changing the number of weeks and or the order of the exercises. Drop an exercise add in another.  Actually as I typed this I realized its harder to write this than it is to change the workouts.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, this is my first time to post on IM
I just got thru reading this entire thread, after a couple hours, heh

But I really loved it.  I plan to start the workout too.
Everyone seems so friendly on this forum.  I cant wait to ;be a part of it.

Thank you for all the posts and replies to questions, b/c i might have some of the same as well.

Ill be sure to come here often and post more .


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to the board myCAT and as soon as you signed up you became "part of it" I like to think of us all as one big family here so we'll just think of you as the "baby" for a week or two. hahahahaha  just kidding.  If you have any questions at all please feel free to start a thread on the subject or you can even PM me.  Good luck to you and I hope you reach all your goals!  
Fire


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, thanks man, its nice to be welcomed

well i guess you could call me baby, seeing as im only 16...so i guess i am a baby compared to some of you old guys  j/k

but thanks again

p.s. i love your sig fire, bout the grimreaper, that rox


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha  thanks myCat and your only 16? wow I am an old guy then.  I'm 41 which makes me old enough to be your dad so yea your a kid to me but not a baby.  I'd still train with you big guy.  Keep that in mind if your ever in New Jersey.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 25, 2004)

well yea im no baby at 6'1" 200 pounds, unfortunately, a lot of that is fat, i have never tested my actual BF% but i'd guess itd be around 20, 25? hmm dunno but im working on it.  Im pretty strong for my age i guess, but not my size. Not like my friend chad, that guys a monster, he benched 290 lb at age 15, all natural of course and he weighed 198. Squatted 500 too. so hes kinda where i wanna be.  But im really serious bout getting ripped now, been training for 2 years, but i never took diet seriously.  And i havent weight-lifted right until about a year ago.

But i know i can do it, got good motivation here, me and say at least 3 other guys always are at the highschool weight room at least 4 days a week. lifting, runnin, and what-have-you.
But its things like this (sites, threads, and stuff) that really help you.  Especially since all the people are so nice, thats rare....well ive go on too much now so ill leave it at that for now.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 25, 2004)

> As for me, still natural and about 235 @ 6% bodyfat. Best I've ever been. Will be onstage several times this year


 and he calls me a freak, sheesh!!!!! thats dam impressive big brother, and i do mean big


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> But its things like this (sites, threads, and stuff) that really help you.  Especially since all the people are so nice, thats rare....well ive go on too much now so ill leave it at that for now.



Cat,, the most important thing is not that people here are friendly but moreso, they are knowlegable in all aspects of the sport of bodybuilding, weight training, fitness training and nutrition as well as suppliments.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> and he calls me a freak, sheesh!!!!! thats dam impressive big brother, and i do mean big



Yea well he has a key to the suppliment store Tank!!! hahahahaha  I wanta job with VPX too so I can look like that!!! hahahaha


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 25, 2004)

Started my own P-RR-S routine today! 

Really hoping for some damn good results on this program.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

Mon just try to stay within those rep ranges. That is priority.  If it says 4 to 6  then be sure to use a weight where you fall within there.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah I am doing 3-6, just because I love triples. One rep I highly doubt will make that much of a difference.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree Mon. I do the same at both ends  maybe 3 maybe 7.  It's all about the strength that day or the adjustment of weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I agree man. I am really hoping for some good overall results. The split that I am following is basically chest/shoulders, back, arms, and legs.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

That is Excellent. I try to do that split also but many times run out of time on chest workout (like today) so I can't get the shoulders in so I have to either do them with back or on their own day.  But I totally prefer doing them with chest also.  Good split man in fact I do them in the same exact order as you too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm, that's good to know firestorm.  Makes me feel even better about the results I am going to expect from it.


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard myCAT!
Glad you're on the program Monstar.
Thanks for always helping answer questions in this thread Fire (P/RR/S veteran!).
Your contributions are always welcome twowalks!
Tank...you da freak!


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> Your contributions are always welcome twowalks!



Thanks GoPro
Because *I'm Passionate About* P/RR/S


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Thanks GoPro
> Because *I'm Passionate About* P/RR/S



And for this I THANK YOU....passionately!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Started my own P-RR-S routine today!
> 
> Really hoping for some damn good results on this program.



Started mine last week!!

Love that coach of mine.. GoPro!!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 26, 2004)

Seems like alot of people are or have used this, it looks really awesome, but quick question. What have the results on it been like, I'm really trying to put on some mass and trim down a bit and cut up a little in the next 3 months, so hows everyones luck on this been?


----------



## Larva (Jan 26, 2004)

Lifting speed:

P: 3/0/1
RR: 2/1/2
S: first movement of superset 2/1/2
    second movement of superset 1/0/1 (rythmic)
 [/QUOTE]

sorry but i don't understand, is the first # how long you hold it up? i just don't get it.
thanks for your time


----------



## Alaric (Jan 26, 2004)

I believe that he meant for Power week there is a 3 second negative, 0 second pause, and a 1 second positive (explosive).  The first number, is the negative part of the exercise.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Smaug *_
> Seems like alot of people are or have used this, it looks really awesome, but quick question. What have the results on it been like, I'm really trying to put on some mass and trim down a bit and cut up a little in the next 3 months, so hows everyones luck on this been?



Smaug, I know exactly your thought process here.  Many times, a product you hear about or  stories you hear are blown way out of proportion and when you finally buy the product your very disapointed.  Ive been there myself.  Luckily you asked the RIGHT question here. Basically your asking  "proove it".  Show me. And that is an excellent mind set to have.  So I'm going to answer your question as proof personified.  All you need to do is go to my Journal that I started in October and look at my beginning workouts on the 1st couple pages. then go toward the end and do a comparison.  One example you may see is where I was struggling to get 6 reps of flat DB bench presses with 95 pounds.  Today I have no problem meeting those same reps and actually getting at least 2 sets of 8 with 120's.  I was struggling with 185 on bentover rows and my last POWER routine I hit 275 for I believe 4 reps.  So if someone needs proof positive that the system works,, go read my journal.  If your still not convinced, check out TANKs Journal.  There are pleanty of Journals out there of members following the POWER REP RANGE SHOCK program making excellent progress.
my journal is located at:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21333


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> I believe that he meant for Power week there is a 3 second negative, 0 second pause, and a 1 second positive (explosive).  The first number, is the negative part of the exercise.



You are correct!


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Smaug, I know exactly your thought process here.  Many times, a product you hear about or  stories you hear are blown way out of proportion and when you finally buy the product your very disapointed.  Ive been there myself.  Luckily you asked the RIGHT question here. Basically your asking  "proove it".  Show me. And that is an excellent mind set to have.  So I'm going to answer your question as proof personified.  All you need to do is go to my Journal that I started in October and look at my beginning workouts on the 1st couple pages. then go toward the end and do a comparison.  One example you may see is where I was struggling to get 6 reps of flat DB bench presses with 95 pounds.  Today I have no problem meeting those same reps and actually getting at least 2 sets of 8 with 120's.  I was struggling with 185 on bentover rows and my last POWER routine I hit 275 for I believe 4 reps.  So if someone needs proof positive that the system works,, go read my journal.  If your still not convinced, check out TANKs Journal.  There are pleanty of Journals out there of members following the POWER REP RANGE SHOCK program making excellent progress.
> my journal is located at:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21333



Fire...thanks once again for answering another question in this thread in your usual thoughtful manner.


----------



## Larva (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

GP, i know i can use P,RR,S whilst cutting but will there be a particular time that i will need to change anything? Like when i get close to comp??


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP, i know i can use P,RR,S whilst cutting but will there be a particular time that i will need to change anything? Like when i get close to comp??



When you get close to competition you will need to begin to eliminate the POWER week as you'll risk injury with the extra heavy weights at that point, and also shock week will become to taxing on your overall system. Your last 2-3 weeks of training before a show would best be just RR.


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> When you get close to competition you will need to begin to eliminate the POWER week as you'll risk injury with the extra heavy weights at that point, and also shock week will become to taxing on your overall system. Your last 2-3 weeks of training before a show would best be just RR.



Who knows, some day I might compete in a class for 70 and over and this is going to be good info for me to know ... adding it to my info file for P/RR/S.  This gives me 12 years to get ready ... incase any one does not notice from the above:

I will still be doing P/RR/S when I turn 70


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Who knows, some day I might compete in a class for 70 and over and this is going to be good info for me to know ... adding it to my info file for P/RR/S.  This gives me 12 years to get ready ... incase any one does not notice from the above:
> 
> I will still be doing P/RR/S when I turn 70



If you are still using my system in 12 years and decide to get up on stage, let me know cause I want to be in the front row!!


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> If you are still using my system in 12 years and decide to get up on stage, let me know cause I want to be in the front row!!




Not only will I let you know ... I'll get you a ticket.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> When you get close to competition you will need to begin to eliminate the POWER week as you'll risk injury with the extra heavy weights at that point, and also shock week will become to taxing on your overall system. Your last 2-3 weeks of training before a show would best be just RR.


Once again....
You da man 

How much longer for pt2?? come on.... i'm itchin'...


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Not only will I let you know ... I'll get you a ticket.



And I'll be cheering my ass off for ya!


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Once again....
> You da man
> 
> How much longer for pt2?? come on.... i'm itchin'...



No problem buddy.

About part 2...this is going to be a big project...bigger than I thought. I have big plans!


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 29, 2004)

> Don't blame me if you need a new wardrobe!



GP included this statement when he posted his delt routine.  I am seeking others who would like to join me in a Class Action Suite against  GP for the fact that their shirts no longer fit right.  I have been using his routine for four weeks now and although I have good results with every body part my delts have exploded.  Although he included the above statement I do not think it will hold up in a court of law and I just spent 150 bucks buying a few new shirts.  Come on people who is with me, this is America we have the right to sue because our coffee is to hot.

(Disclaimer) I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV but I have watched some reruns of LA Law and Malock.


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tango_hotel *_
> GP included this statement when he posted his delt routine.  I am seeking others who would like to join me in a Class Action Suite against  GP for the fact that their shirts no longer fit right.  I have been using his routine for four weeks now and although I have good results with every body part my delts have exploded.  Although he included the above statement I do not think it will hold up in a court of law and I just spent 150 bucks buying a few new shirts.  Come on people who is with me, this is America we have the right to sue because our coffee is to hot.
> 
> (Disclaimer) I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV but I have watched some reruns of LA Law and Malock.



No, you see, you cannot sue me b/c I gave you fair warning! "Don't blame me if you need a new wardrobe!" This is legal terminology which covers me against frivilous lawsuits such as this one! All I can say is...

...nah...nah nah...nah nah...nah


----------



## firestorm (Jan 31, 2004)

Yea Tango stop the whining. do like I did,, I just put a slit down the middle of the back of all my tight dress shirts which now gives room for the lats.  I've cut the sleeves off all the shirts that were too tight around either my shoulders, arms or both.  As for loss in weight around the midsection,, you grab a handfull of shirt in the back and fold it over a few times until it is form fitting around your waist and then, Duck tape it!  Now you have a fully tailored shirt which fits perfectly.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 1, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey guys.  This is for Gopro, or anybody who has done this routine:  Would it be a problem (i.e. hurt my gains) if I were to do weighted Dips first on Chest Day and do Bench Presses after?  The thing is, I have some heavy dumbbells, but not heavy enough to really start out Chest day and go to failure after 6-8 reps.  If I were to do it for the 8-10 or 10-12 rep set, I could probably go to failure more since it'd be higher reps AND I'd just have finished Dips.  Otherwise, I could probably still do them first.  I was just wondering if it'd hurt my gains by doing it (i.e. is Order really important).

Also, when working the delts, I like to do side laterals with dumbbells.  Do you prefer them seated or standing?  And do you start with dumbbells to your SIDE or in front of your thigh area?

thanks guys

Jack Bauer


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tango_hotel *_
> GP included this statement when he posted his delt routine.  I am seeking others who would like to join me in a Class Action Suite against  GP for the fact that their shirts no longer fit right.  I have been using his routine for four weeks now and although I have good results with every body part my delts have exploded.  Although he included the above statement I do not think it will hold up in a court of law and I just spent 150 bucks buying a few new shirts.  Come on people who is with me, this is America we have the right to sue because our coffee is to hot.
> 
> (Disclaimer) I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV but I have watched some reruns of LA Law and Malock.


I'm with ya tango  I was thinkin the same thing on Sunday.
I played bass for the 2 morning services at church and my dress pants are now too tight around the quad, consequently when walking around my pants crawl up and i was getting excess material in the front  not good walking around looking like ya crakin a fat 
Do you know how much taliored dud's are gonna cost me......
Send me some Redline GP and i'll be happy


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Riss ya got to get rid of the polyester bro. the shit went out of style in the 80's.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JackBauer822 *_
> Hey guys.  This is for Gopro, or anybody who has done this routine:  Would it be a problem (i.e. hurt my gains) if I were to do weighted Dips first on Chest Day and do Bench Presses after?  The thing is, I have some heavy dumbbells, but not heavy enough to really start out Chest day and go to failure after 6-8 reps.  If I were to do it for the 8-10 or 10-12 rep set, I could probably go to failure more since it'd be higher reps AND I'd just have finished Dips.  Otherwise, I could probably still do them first.  I was just wondering if it'd hurt my gains by doing it (i.e. is Order really important).
> 
> You have 3 choices that come to mind.
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Riss ya got to get rid of the polyester bro. the shit went out of style in the 80's.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey now,,,,put that tounge back in your face young man!!!  I wish I had that problem your speaking of bro regarding the thighs and pants.  Damn.  My legs suck.


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 1, 2004)

Never really thought about the clothing problems of doing this routine.  Oh, thinking about it, I should really have no problem for a few months any way.  Having started off a little on the plump side I have a good collection of shirts sizes:

1x
2x
3x

I guess around the end of the first year I might have to start looking at some larger sized shirts


NOT


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey now,,,,put that tounge back in your face young man!!!  I wish I had that problem your speaking of bro regarding the thighs and pants.  Damn.  My legs suck.


Dumb thing is i want my quads a whole lot bigger..... 
I swap ya.... your delts for my quads


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh man that sounds tempting because surprisingly my delts were another weak point of mine but I've seen them coming up actually. Normall I don't see the progress on me but the shoulders I can actually see a difference.  so it would be like just doing 3 months over again knowing I can put the size back on. The legs over that time havent gone up a damn centimeter. So I'd probably do the trade.  So do we need to have some sort of contract for this Riss?  How do we go about the trade?  lol


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JackBauer822 *_
> Hey guys.  This is for Gopro, or anybody who has done this routine:  Would it be a problem (i.e. hurt my gains) if I were to do weighted Dips first on Chest Day and do Bench Presses after?  The thing is, I have some heavy dumbbells, but not heavy enough to really start out Chest day and go to failure after 6-8 reps.  If I were to do it for the 8-10 or 10-12 rep set, I could probably go to failure more since it'd be higher reps AND I'd just have finished Dips.  Otherwise, I could probably still do them first.  I was just wondering if it'd hurt my gains by doing it (i.e. is Order really important).
> 
> Also, when working the delts, I like to do side laterals with dumbbells.  Do you prefer them seated or standing?  And do you start with dumbbells to your SIDE or in front of your thigh area?
> ...



Go ahead and do the dips first if it helps you stay within the proper rep ranges set in the routine...especially power week.

As for laterals, I prefer them seated, but will occasionally switch to the standing version (usually if I do them on a power week). I almost always start with the dumbells by my sides.


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Go ahead and do the dips first if it helps you stay within the proper rep ranges set in the routine...especially power week.
> 
> As for laterals, I prefer them seated, but will occasionally switch to the standing version (usually if I do them on a power week). I almost always start with the dumbells by my sides.



OK, that sounds good.  Now, about laterals, when I read articles, people say that these are usually done incorrectly.  If done correctly, however, the sky is the limits for how wide the delts can grow.  Can you please briefly talk about how far your raise the dumbbells and if your elbow is bent at all, etc.  I hear these things can affect how well they are done.

I am also interested in your statement about doing some kind of 1-arm movement for shoulders.  I was thinking of doing a set or two of 1-arm DB Shoulder Presses.  What is the benefit of 1-arm?  I'm really curious actually -- I've never tried doing that.  Never see people mention it either.

Thanks

JB


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JackBauer822 *_
> OK, that sounds good.  Now, about laterals, when I read articles, people say that these are usually done incorrectly.  If done correctly, however, the sky is the limits for how wide the delts can grow.  Can you please briefly talk about how far your raise the dumbbells and if your elbow is bent at all, etc.  I hear these things can affect how well they are done.
> 
> I am also interested in your statement about doing some kind of 1-arm movement for shoulders.  I was thinking of doing a set or two of 1-arm DB Shoulder Presses.  What is the benefit of 1-arm?  I'm really curious actually -- I've never tried doing that.  Never see people mention it either.
> ...



Raise the dumbells to no higher then shoulder level. Keep slight bend in the arms and attempt to raise arms as if someone were pulling up on your elbows with a string. In other words, lead with the elbows not the hands.

Any one arm movement recruits more fibers in the target muscle b/c of the stronger CNS signal brought about by not having said signal spread across both sides. Also, this will not allow the stronger side to compensate for the weaker side...it is forced to work on its own.


----------



## JackBauer822 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ever had good success moving rear delts to Back day and do Front and Side Delts along with Chest day?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 2, 2004)

hmm gp is the man of advice-giving


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JackBauer822 *_
> Ever had good success moving rear delts to Back day and do Front and Side Delts along with Chest day?



Yup, I do this quite often. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

I like doing my left and right biceps on the same day but will train my left tricep on masturbation day and the right one alone on tricep day.  but that's just me.  hehehe


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I like doing my left and right biceps on the same day but will train my left tricep on masturbation day and the right one alone on tricep day.  but that's just me.  hehehe



Give it up Fire...we all know EVERYDAY is masturbation day for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Give it up Fire...we all know EVERYDAY is masturbation day for you!


And the frequency of it during the day, I'm a bit concerned FS is overtraining!


----------



## giant43 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey GoPro -

I haven't posted much here at all but I've been following this thread .. I started following your workout plan since the new year and I must say, it is a terrific routine .. I am one of those folks that get bored pretty easily with a routine and that's the beauty of this one !  I'll also tell you that my first "S" week kicked my ass !  So thanks for posting it and I look forward to "number II"


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by giant43 *_
> Hey GoPro -
> 
> I haven't posted much here at all but I've been following this thread .. I started following your workout plan since the new year and I must say, it is a terrific routine .. I am one of those folks that get bored pretty easily with a routine and that's the beauty of this one !  I'll also tell you that my first "S" week kicked my ass !  So thanks for posting it and I look forward to "number II"



Thanks for sharing that my friend. I really do appreciate the feedback.


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 6, 2004)

GoPro: Well today completed the first week of the second round of RR.  The first time I was deep tissue sore after every workout.  Normal for me with a new workout schedule, yet not as deep. Well now doing the second round, normally I would have little soreness from a routine, not true with the RR/RR/P repeat program. Monday - Delts, Chest and Tri's sore till Wed afternoon. Wednesday Legs still sore today, Friday. Todays workouts Back and Bi's and I figure I will be sore for a couple days again.

Loving it ... there is just no other way to describe the program.


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> GoPro: Well today completed the first week of the second round of RR.  The first time I was deep tissue sore after every workout.  Normal for me with a new workout schedule, yet not as deep. Well now doing the second round, normally I would have little soreness from a routine, not true with the RR/RR/P repeat program. Monday - Delts, Chest and Tri's sore till Wed afternoon. Wednesday Legs still sore today, Friday. Todays workouts Back and Bi's and I figure I will be sore for a couple days again.
> 
> Loving it ... there is just no other way to describe the program.



Awesome...so glad to hear this. You have made my day! Keep up the good work!


(shhh, your check is in the mail...thanks  )


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

same here man, great stuff, i thought i was goin to die doing one legged presses my quads were burning, and my back lats were kiling, today is arms so should be fun  

thanks for sharing the program


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> same here man, great stuff, i thought i was goin to die doing one legged presses my quads were burning, and my back lats were kiling, today is arms so should be fun
> 
> thanks for sharing the program



Thanks so much buddy! I love to hear the feedback. Can't wait to get the updated program out.


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 6, 2004)

gopro, I just started your program earlier this week and let me tell you it's freakin' killing me. I don't think I've been this sore since I started lifting (which was over 2 years ago) Thanks so much for all of the info, I'll be doing the entire 3 cycle program.  

Peace,
Joe


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> gopro, I just started your program earlier this week and let me tell you it's freakin' killing me. I don't think I've been this sore since I started lifting (which was over 2 years ago) Thanks so much for all of the info, I'll be doing the entire 3 cycle program.
> 
> Peace,
> Joe



Welcome to the pain brutha! I've been doing it for about 3 years straight and I'm still hurting!!


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Welcome to the pain brutha! I've been doing it for about 3 years straight and I'm still hurting!!



Can't tell you guys how happy I was to see this post this morning as well as the one from JoeyM. Here I was thinking that I'm just an old whimp ... whew.

Welcome Joey,, you is going to love hating this one.


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 7, 2004)

I just finished up the week and I can't even move. I hate and love it at the same time  I think I'm gonna stick with this program longer than just the one 3 cycle routine and I can't wait to see what the second P/RR/S has instore. 

Peace,
Joey


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> I just finished up the week and I can't even move. I hate and love it at the same time  I think I'm gonna stick with this program longer than just the one 3 cycle routine and I can't wait to see what the second P/RR/S has instore.
> 
> Peace,
> Joey



I'm sucking in another one like a big VACUUM!! Like Neo from the Matrix...go down the rabbit hole and see just how far it goes...


----------



## peaches (Feb 8, 2004)

what are cheat laterals??


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

When you bring dumbells up from your sides to shoulder height. Lateral raises.  Cheat laterals is when you cheat em up using a little body language.  Not too much just enough to keep the Dumbells moving.  I personnally do not,,,,can't really do them due to a bum shoulder.  I must perform them very strict and slow.


----------



## peaches (Feb 8, 2004)

they are side raises I assume??


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> I just finished up the week and I can't even move. I hate and love it at the same time  I think I'm gonna stick with this program longer than just the one 3 cycle routine and I can't wait to see what the second P/RR/S has instore.
> 
> Peace,
> Joey





Gopro, you will know the hook has been set when Joey starts speaking in yrs instead of cycle


----------



## JoeyM (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBLateralRaise.html cheat lat raises.

TwoWalks, believe me the hook as been set


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeyM *_
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBLateralRaise.html cheat lat raises.
> 
> TwoWalks, believe me the hook as been set



Alright .... this Old fish will have company at the canery


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by peaches *_
> they are side raises I assume??



Yes in this case they are side lateral raises.   Cheat reps can be utilized with other excercises as well but in this case he is talking about the side laterals.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> When you bring dumbells up from your sides to shoulder height. Lateral raises.  Cheat laterals is when you cheat em up using a little body language.  Not too much just enough to keep the Dumbells moving.  I personnally do not,,,,can't really do them due to a bum shoulder.  I must perform them very strict and slow.


I do them abit different to this....
Bend arms at 90* forearms out in front and but top part of arms by sides keep arms in that position throughout the move leading with the elbows


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Riss, you and I do them the same way except I don't believe my angle from the elbow is that prominent.  I do have an angle going though and always lead with elbows and at the top of the movement my pinkies are facing the ceiling.  The old "like pouring water from a pitcher" form.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Always have that no matter how


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

That is why we friends bro... we think allike and train alike.  Well except you train heavier in some things. hahahaha


----------



## Alaric (Feb 8, 2004)

That's got me thinking, what's exactly is the different between a "Bent Lateral" and a "Cheat Lateral"?

Both exercises require you to have the DB's placed in front of you, and you're bent down at the torso.  Is there more of a bend in the torso with the Bent Lateral over the Cheat Lateral?

Are there any other differences?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> That's got me thinking, what's exactly is the different between a "Bent Lateral" and a "Cheat Lateral"?
> 
> Both exercises require you to have the DB's placed in front of you, and you're bent down at the torso.  Is there more of a bend in the torso with the Bent Lateral over the Cheat Lateral?
> ...



Ok your confusing Cheat Bentover lateral raises with  Cheat Side laterals.  YES for both the starting point is in front of you but you are erect and chest out at the top of the cheat Side lateral raise.  Your only using a little momentum to get them to the top but when you reach the top regardless if your using 25 pounds or 55 pounds you should have your back pretty darn straight, elbows higher then your hands and pinkies to the ceilling.   

On Bentover Cheat laterals you do the same thing but bent over 45degree angle or there abouts and use a little knees or swing to get the weights moving but at the top your still bentover ass out back arched and chest facing the floor.  Hands out in front of your ears and again pinkies higher then your other fingers.  As if pouring water from a pitcher .


----------



## Alaric (Feb 8, 2004)

firestorm thanks for the quick reply, I'm pretty sure I see it now.

Just clarifying....
Cheat Laterals, you're body is erect but the DBs are still in front and at the end of the exercise all you're fingers are parallel to the ground.

Bentover Laterals, you're bent over at the torso a bit. however, at the top of the exercise you're pinkies are closet to the ceiling, and your thumb closet to the floor (pouring the jug).


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> That is why we friends bro... we think allike and train alike.  Well except you train heavier in some things. hahahaha


And you in others


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> firestorm thanks for the quick reply, I'm pretty sure I see it now.
> 
> Just clarifying....
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> And you in others



Hummm,,, I better go re=read your Journal and find the ones I'm stronger in so I can do a little bragging around here!!! hahahaha


Firestorm:  Hey yo,, That Riss has one hell of a big azz chest don't ya think?
Joe Blow:  yes sir Firestorm sir,, he sure does have one doozy of a chest.
Firestorm:  I bench more then him. I rock!!!
Joe Blow:  Wow that is neato Firestorm sir. Your awesome!!
Firestorm:  Thanks Joe, I know.
Firestorm:  Joe what ya think of Riss's Biceps?  Pretty stoked don't ya think?
Joe Blow:  Oh most definitely Sir. He has some guns there.
Firestorm:  Joe, Joe, Joe,, are we not going a bit too far by using the phrase GUNS?  Have you NOT Compared Rissoles Arm shot with mine?  Have you not noticed in our jouranals that I am stronger them him with curls?  Well  Joe what do you have to say for yourself young mentor?
Joe Blow:  Gosh Firetorms Sir, your right....your always right! I failed you sir and for that I'm sorry.  You are the man with the guns. Rissole only has pipes.
Firestorm:  Tut Tut...Say no more Joe young mentor. Your back on my frequency but in the future you show the same respect for Mr Pipe arms as you do for me and when addressing him or using his name you call him Sir.   Undertand young man?  Mr. Rissole is my dawg and YOU?  You just continue to admire me the way you do and you'll be ok.  Now be gone for now young man.
Joe Blow:   Okey Dokey Firestorm Sir,, I'll wait over in that corner until you need me for another post!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm getting strange looks from the others at work cause i'm laughin so hard


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Time to up bench and curls


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

HAHAHAHA,, I get those laughs all the time here too!!!  
Hey buddy I used chest and bis as hypothetical bodyparts.  I have no idea who is stronger in those areas.  I'll have to check now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

firestorm...i think you spend too much time thinking about "dissing" people (although they are very good )

use some of that mind power towards your next heavy lifting day


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Well consider your advice in check and will do so tomorrow since it being  POWER back day!!!  lol


----------



## peaches (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone tell me whats a skull crush and a rack deadlift?? or better yet, show pics of em    thanks anyways!


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by peaches *_
> anyone tell me whats a skull crush and a rack deadlift?? or better yet, show pics of em    thanks anyways!



I don't have any pics but a skull crush is when you lay on a flat bench holding a curling bar above your chest with a close grip and slowly lower the bar toward your forehead by simply bending at the elbows. Once the bar is just above your head you simply straighten your arms back out. Always keep your elbows close and locked in place to really target the tris.

For rack deads...these are simply deadlifts done in a power rack with the pins set at about mid shin height. This takes some stress off of the thighs and hips and makes you lift with the low back primarily.


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 16, 2004)

Doing the RR/RR/P program template. Today was the first day of Power week second round

RR/RR/P - RR/RR/P

Increase 10#'s on both the flat bench press and the Close Grip bench press for Tri's.  I am amazed. No I don't figure this will happen each cycle into power, yet I did not expect that big of a jump this time so anything is possible for awhile.

After five weeks, I do not see any change on the tape measure but I can see a difference over all and areas that are filling out that are above and below where the tape goes.  

Once again sounding like a broke record ... I am impressed and this workout is a keeper.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Doing the RR/RR/P program template. Today was the first day of Power week second round
> 
> RR/RR/P - RR/RR/P
> ...



Thanks for the positive feedback once again


----------



## ripperx (Feb 22, 2004)

gopro,

Here's what I've come up with based on your P/RR/RR program. 

4-Day Split
===========

Monday: chest/delts (front/side)/calves
Tuesday: lats/rear delt/traps/low back/abs
Thursday: quads/hams/calves
Friday: bis/tris/forearms/abs 

3-Dat Split
===========

Monday: chest/back/abs
Wednesday: quads/hams/calves
Friday: delts/bis/tris


POWER Week
===========

Chest
-----
Chest Press (HS): 3 x 4-6
Incline Press (HS): 3 x 4-6
Decline Press (HS): 3 x 4-6

Back
----
Lateral Pull Down: 2-3 x 4-6
Iso-Lateral Row (HS): 3 x 4-6
Iso-Lateral Low Row (HS): 3 x 4-6

Delts
-----
Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press (HS): 2-3 x 4-6
Lateral Raise Machine: 2-3 x 4-6
Reverse Fly Machine: 2-3 x 4-6

Arms
----
Preacher Curl: 2 x 4-6
Hammer Curl: 2 x 4-6
Seated Dip (HS): 3 x 4-6
Cable pushdown: 2 x 4-6

Legs
----
Leg Press (45 Degree): 3 x 4-6
Leg Extension: 2 x 4-6
Lying Leg Curl: 3 x 4-6

REP RANGE Week
==============

Chest
-----
Chest Press (HS): 3 x 8-10
Incline Press (HS): 3 x 6-8
Flye: 2 x 10-12


Back
----
Lateral Pull Down: 2 x 6-8
Iso-Lateral Row (HS): 2 x 8-10
Iso-Lateral Low Row (HS): 2 x 10-12

Delts
-----
Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press (HS): 2 x 6-8
Lateral Raise Machine: 2-3 x 8-10
Cable Lateral Raise: 2 x 10-12

Arms
----
Alternating Dumbell Curl: 2 x 6-8
Cable Curl: 2 x 8-10
Seated Dip (HS): 3 x 6-8
Cable pushdown: 2 x 8-10

Legs
----
Leg Press (45 Degree): 3 x 12-15
Leg Extension: 2 x 8-10
Hack Squat: 3 x 10-12
Lying Leg Curl: 2 x 6-8


* HS = Hammer Strength


Is it best to replace the machines with free weights where possible? What would you add/remove from the above exercises? Also, a few sections of the body parts were cut down from your routine, so would this fit better in a 3-day split?  The only thing is that I see the 4-day split having a seperate day for legs.  Will having a 3-Day split be not as good as a 4-day split for results? In your suggested splits, would the recommended leg routines cover the "quads/hams/calves"? Did you have any routines for the abs, calves, and forarms that you would incorporate into the current program? I am going to start the program on Monday (tommorow), so I would love to see any changes or suggestions.  

Sorry for so many questions, I would really apprecaite your help. Thanks.


----------



## gmontem (Feb 23, 2004)

I hope you don't mind the newbie question but what's the difference between Power Week and Rep Range aside from doing more reps in rep range?


----------



## ripperx (Feb 23, 2004)

gmontem,

I think in rep range, the idea is to do more reps and more variation in # of sets and reps.  Basically to change it up and not let the vody adjust. BTW, what do you think of the the program I got.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gmontem *_
> I hope you don't mind the newbie question but what's the difference between Power Week and Rep Range aside from doing more reps in rep range?



The effect that different loads have on your muscles, nervous, and metabolic systems is significant. Muscles are made up of many fiber types that need different forms of stimulation in order to grow to their greatest potential.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Mar 2, 2004)

GoPro, thanks again for the program!...I am seeing some rapid shoulder growth, and my back is still scorched 4 days later from my second round of Shock week on this program!...I would like to incorporate Full Deadlifts and Hanging (partial) Clings into my workouts...Since these exercises target more than one muscle group, I would like to know which day during my week I should use them...Also, on what week during the cycle would they be most beneficial?...I have been adding some anterior delt excercises on shoulder days since my front shoulder development is in last place...Should I add sets to the current volume, or sub these movements on occasion and keep the total number of sets the same?...Last but not least...Triceps!...Could you give me some alt. exercises for Dips and CG Bench...I use these, but would like some recommendations on other movements since I have a tough time "feeling" tri workouts...On shock week, what are Incline Overhead Extensions for Triceps?...Thank You very much for your time, looking forward to the P/RR/S Episode II, GoPro Strikes Back!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## gopro (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALIENEGYPT *_
> GoPro, thanks again for the program!...I am seeing some rapid shoulder growth, and my back is still scorched 4 days later from my second round of Shock week on this program!...I would like to incorporate Full Deadlifts and Hanging (partial) Clings into my workouts...Since these exercises target more than one muscle group, I would like to know which day during my week I should use them...Also, on what week during the cycle would they be most beneficial?...I have been adding some anterior delt excercises on shoulder days since my front shoulder development is in last place...Should I add sets to the current volume, or sub these movements on occasion and keep the total number of sets the same?...Last but not least...Triceps!...Could you give me some alt. exercises for Dips and CG Bench...I use these, but would like some recommendations on other movements since I have a tough time "feeling" tri workouts...On shock week, what are Incline Overhead Extensions for Triceps?...Thank You very much for your time, looking forward to the P/RR/S Episode II, GoPro Strikes Back!




First of all, you are welcome! Glad you are doing so well on the program! To your questions...

-I would incorporate the full deads and hanging clings? or cleans? in on back day
-They would be most beneficial during power week
-For the anterior delt you should sub it for other movements and keep overall volume about the same
-For tris, in place of CG bench and Dips you can use skull crushers, CG bench on the smith machine, decline dumbell skull crushers, or overhead dumbell or barbell extensions
-Overhead incline extensions for tris is done with a single dumbell with 2 hands or a barbell and is when you lay on an incline bench set at about 60-70 degrees and lower the bar/dumbell back behind your head by bending the elbows. Sit high in the bench so that you clear the top of the bench when lowering the weight.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2004)

yep, P/RR/SH part 2 is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 10, 2004)

you've tried it already tank?


----------



## gopro (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> yep, P/RR/SH part 2 is awesome!!!!!!!!!



Shhhhh...firestorm may see this!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## Tank316 (Mar 10, 2004)

what????


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Dreamer Tank...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont think shovelin snow counts as part 2


----------



## gopro (Mar 10, 2004)

Look at you with your little six pack there. I'm proud of you! And you did it with P/RR/S II like Tank has been enjoying!


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info GoPro!...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Look at you with your little six pack there. I'm proud of you! And you did it with P/RR/S II like Tank has been enjoying!


 I'm lovin it GP


----------



## gopro (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'm lovin it GP



Seriously man...looking excellent! Contest soon???


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Seriously man...looking excellent! Contest soon???


no kidding   he's in better shape then i am right now, and he wants me to cheat when i'm in Florida.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Seriously man...looking excellent! Contest soon???


Thanks heaps GP, its all P/RR/S  i use the same method on da abs  i dont get to use any ph's here in Oz but i still really like the way my body has turned out, i'd hate to think of where i would be without your workouts, easy to understand enjoyable yet challenging, and bust your ass 
Contest May 25th  

Tank, would i do a thing like that


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow Ris, you look hot Babe.     very nice......


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Wow Ris, you look hot Babe.     very nice......


Notice i cut my head off in those pics  
Thanks Saph, need i say anything about you


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Wow Ris, you look hot Babe.     very nice......



Seriously Sapphy, can we kill off the avi of you and your bo and go back to just pics of your ass and stuff?


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks heaps GP, its all P/RR/S  i use the same method on da abs  i dont get to use any ph's here in Oz but i still really like the way my body has turned out, i'd hate to think of where i would be without your workouts, easy to understand enjoyable yet challenging, and bust your ass
> Contest May 25th
> 
> Tank, would i do a thing like that



You really look great! What a change! Maybe I outta try this P/RR/S thing myself?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You really look great! What a change! Maybe I outta try this P/RR/S thing myself?


Yeah, its not too bad a programme ya know, i've seen a few people get results from it..... my training partner being one. Skinny tall ass ecto puttin on some really good muscle :sheesh: so many different body types respond to this so maybe you should give it a shot 

I was walking from one end of the gym to the other yesterday and saw myself in the mirror and i jacked myself up like i was doing a relaxed pose on stage but while i was walkin, i thought to myself (fuck, that looks huge) and my training partner says out loud "fuck dude, that looks huge" i cracked up.....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 13, 2004)

One Little 'BUMP' and GoPro's workout is back in full swing (as it belongs).


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> One Little 'BUMP' and GoPro's workout is back in full swing (as it belongs).



Can always count on you brutha!


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah, its not too bad a programme ya know, i've seen a few people get results from it..... my training partner being one. Skinny tall ass ecto puttin on some really good muscle :sheesh: so many different body types respond to this so maybe you should give it a shot
> 
> I was walking from one end of the gym to the other yesterday and saw myself in the mirror and i jacked myself up like i was doing a relaxed pose on stage but while i was walkin, i thought to myself (fuck, that looks huge) and my training partner says out loud "fuck dude, that looks huge" i cracked up.....



You've convinced me! I'm gonna give it a shot! Goodbye circuit training...hello power/rep range/shock!


----------



## Shibbel (Mar 15, 2004)

Gopro,

I love the program, i'm getting sick results (3 months now)!  However, the stiff leg deads are making the back of my knees get some not so good pains.  What's a good exercise to replace the stiif leg deads with....in the range part of your workout?


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Shibbel *_
> Gopro,
> 
> I love the program, i'm getting sick results (3 months now)!  However, the stiff leg deads are making the back of my knees get some not so good pains.  What's a good exercise to replace the stiif leg deads with....in the range part of your workout?



Awesome Shibbel!

You can try good mornings or hamstring focused hyperextensions to work the same function of the hams as SLDL, or if those don't work, simply add another leg curl movement.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Shibbel *_
> Gopro,
> 
> I love the program, i'm getting sick results (3 months now)!  However, the stiff leg deads are making the back of my knees get some not so good pains.  What's a good exercise to replace the stiif leg deads with....in the range part of your workout?


Shibbel, try these 





If you dont have a mach to do them on try hookin your feet under the knee part on your lat pulldown machine


----------



## gmontem (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm doing the the Deltoids Shock routine today and I just realized that my gym does not have a reverse pec deck machine.  What other routine can I superset with the wide grip upright row?  Thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

gmontem try these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 click for larger...
or these


----------



## gmontem (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks, Rissole.  I am already doing a superset that involves the seated side lateral, which unless I'm mistaken is very close to that DB rear lateral raise you suggested.

I've been thinking of supersetting the wide grip upright row with DB shrugs.  Please let me know if you guys feel this isn't a good idea.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Its close but its not, the reverse peck deck is the same movement as the db's as i have shown.

Db shrugs are for traps not delts.

Seated lat raises hit here...





click da pic

The ones i have shown hit here....





click da pic


----------



## gmontem (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Rissole.    I figured out what seated side laterals were and you're right, they don't work the same areas.  So I decided to superset the WG upright row with a DB rear lateral raise.

My reasoning for trying to superset the WG upright row with DB shrugs is because I was thinking that WG upright rows worked out the traps (like CG upright rows) as well as the delts.

Anyways I'm off to the gym.  I hope I don't cuss at gopro tonight like I almost did when shocking my chest. lol


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gmontem *_
> Anyways I'm off to the gym.  I hope I don't cuss at gopro tonight like I almost did when shocking my chest. lol


I made a whole thread about that once 

Yes uprights do hit traps, i think GP likes to do traps on back day.  No prob's my friend


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Rissole for taking good care of one of my customers!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

Did i do good? Did i boss? Did i? 

I do what i can, i just noticed he was working out that day so i new he needed it asap


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did i do good? Did i boss? Did i?
> 
> I do what i can, i just noticed he was working out that day so i new he needed it asap



Seriously, thanks. Its hard for me to get on here some days. Luckily I have veteran P/RR/S ers like you, Tank, and Fire to answer some newbie questions


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

Gp, you do heaps so we help where we can 
Ya da man!!! Now hurry up with prt 2


----------



## South-Africa (Mar 18, 2004)

This is South Africa calling. Please advise on any good  and only necessary supplements? Please on whistles and bells required. Goal - bulking up muscle and strength. 

Gopro - thanks for the workouts still going strong....even after a season of going thru the valley. I have come out strong by the grace of God.


----------



## South-Africa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry I meant NO whistles and bells required only necessary stuff


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> This is South Africa calling. Please advise on any good  and only necessary supplements? Please on whistles and bells required. Goal - bulking up muscle and strength.
> 
> Gopro - thanks for the workouts still going strong....even after a season of going thru the valley. I have come out strong by the grace of God.



Wow, the originator hath returned! Welcome back.

Necessary supplements?

-CREATINE
-GLUTAMINE
-BCAAS
-FLAX OIL
-WHEY PROTEIN
-MULTIVITAMIN/MINERAL
-VIT C


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Seriously Sapphy, can we kill off the avi of you and your bo and go back to just pics of your ass and stuff?


How's this one???


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How's this one???


Saph.... your such a hottie


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

right back at ya Ris!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

Sapphire, That is your brother in your pics?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> right back at ya Ris!!!


----------



## South-Africa (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, the originator hath returned! Welcome back. Thanks a mill for this!!!!

Necessary supplements?

-CREATINE - Using Phosphagen XT
-GLUTAMINE - 
-BCAAS - What is this? Please elaborate.
-FLAX OIL - Which one?
-WHEY PROTEIN - Why this kind of protein?
-MULTIVITAMIN/MINERAL - This is OK.

I am also taking  EAS ZMA HP.

Thanks for advise.
-VIT C


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Sapphire, That is your brother in your pics?



Yup Spitfire.  That is my brother.  We are very very close. 
 

THAT is the love of my life, my sweetie, my hot sexy boyfriend Chris.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

OK thanks I feel alot better now. Thanks


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 19, 2004)

^ Spitfire, I don't want to get off topic, but the "Reservoir Dogs" is my favorite movie.  I've seen it over 75 times.


Here is a link to my reviews of movies and books.  Click the link and click all to see book reviews, listmania, and So you wanna....

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...29JJ166/ref=cm_aya_bc_aya/103-4931699-4756619


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

Finally Someone who respects it as much as I do, The movie was GREAT, I loved every minute of it. Mr. White (Harvey Keitel) is is the best. Are you a Quentin Tarantino fan, I think His movies are very good even though once upon a time in mexico was horrible. My favorite movie is Pulp Fiction, The Wolf is great.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> OK thanks I feel alot better now. Thanks



Anytime Babe....


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Finally Someone who respects it as much as I do, The movie was GREAT, I loved every minute of it. Mr. White (Harvey Keitel) is is the best. Are you a Quentin Tarantino fan, I think His movies are very good even though once upon a time in mexico was horrible. My favorite movie is Pulp Fiction, The Wolf is great.


Did you see Kill Bill?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

I havent yet, but I am this weekend, I was still pissed about "... mexico", so i think im over it now. U? If so did u like it?


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok, lets not turn this thread into a movie review show please.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh sorry, good call


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Oh sorry, good call


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, lets not turn this thread into a movie review show please.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I havent yet, but I am this weekend, I was still pissed about "... mexico", so i think im over it now. U? If so did u like it?



Yup and Yup!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Gopro.. May I ask you how much closer we are to when you will reveal P/RR/S  Part duece???  Also one personnel question to you.  What is going on with the competitive aspects of your life.   Last we talked about this you were hoping to compete and become a Pro.  what is the status my friend?


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Gopro.. May I ask you how much closer we are to when you will reveal P/RR/S  Part duece???  Also one personnel question to you.  What is going on with the competitive aspects of your life.   Last we talked about this you were hoping to compete and become a Pro.  what is the status my friend?



There is bit of a "problem" with P/RR/S 2. You see, one person wants me to write a book and has offered to publish it for me, and another person from a magazine has asked me to write a series of articles about it in much fuller detail, which is really what the new program is all about...P/RR/S with alot more options and variations.

Anyway, either way I go I was asked not to really talk about it on the boards and to keep it exclusive to either a book or the mag. Understand my friend?

As to competing...haven't set a specific date as right now I am acting as a coach and not a player. I am guiding several competitors toward shows right now and my focus is on them. Don't worry though as I'm keeping my bodyfat in the 5.5-6 range and will be ready to strike at any time!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

All understood GP regarding the program.  No worries and no hurry..  Hell man I'm still having excellent gains with Program 1 I actually had decided NOT to try 2 until Sept even if you did have it available in the near future.  My thought? Why mess with something that is working.  

Huuhoo.. he is ready to strike!!  And how I sooo believe this too!!!  Hell man.. I know you all to well to know that you would never allow yourself to fall too far from perfection.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> All understood GP regarding the program.  No worries and no hurry..  Hell man I'm still having excellent gains with Program 1 I actually had decided NOT to try 2 until Sept even if you did have it available in the near future.  My thought? Why mess with something that is working.
> 
> Huuhoo.. he is ready to strike!!  And how I sooo believe this too!!!  Hell man.. I know you all to well to know that you would never allow yourself to fall too far from perfection.



Thank goodness that perfection is something I will never reach, which will keep me striving till the day I die.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> There is bit of a "problem" with P/RR/S 2. You see, one person wants me to write a book and has offered to publish it for me, and another person from a magazine has asked me to write a series of articles about it in much fuller detail, which is really what the new program is all about...P/RR/S with alot more options and variations.
> 
> Anyway, either way I go I was asked not to really talk about it on the boards and to keep it exclusive to either a book or the mag. Understand my friend?




Congrats on getting some offers to publish it!!      I guess I won't keep looking for p/r/s II anytime soon.   I'll have to make my own modified version


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thank goodness that perfection is something I will never reach, which will keep me striving till the day I die.




Well said.. and something we should all keep in mind!!


----------



## TwoWalks (Mar 23, 2004)

gopro I think you should go the book route.  That way I could order an autographed copy.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> gopro I think you should go the book route.  That way I could order an autographed copy.



LOL...We'll see. Either way, I'll send you an autograph. And who knows, in time it could be worth 5, maybe 6 cents!


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Congrats on getting some offers to publish it!!      I guess I won't keep looking for p/r/s II anytime soon.   I'll have to make my own modified version



Thanks very much!


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well said.. and something we should all keep in mind!!



Hmmmm, maybe I should put it in my sig!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thanks very much!



You're welcome!!   Let us know where and when it will be published so we can all check it out!!!    Can we expect it this year ??


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> You're welcome!!   Let us know where and when it will be published so we can all check it out!!!    Can we expect it this year ??



Well, I'm not sure whether I'm going to write articles for it in a magazine (IRONMAN), or make a book out of it. Still deciding. Either way I'll let you know the where's and when's.

I do have a two part article coming up in the next 2 IRONMAN'S, so meanwhile you can check them out (May & June issues).


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hmmmm, maybe I should put it in my sig!


I did put it in MINE!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I did put it in MINE!!!



I see that Sapphy!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

Sapphy...u funny


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

Not trying to be funny..  I am serious!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 24, 2004)

Go with the book idea my friend, i'll stay in shape and be in the illustrations. then after its all said and done, we can go on a beef hunt at the local steak house, but seriously, the book idea is a good thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Go with the book idea my friend, i'll stay in shape and be in the illustrations. then after its all said and done, we can go on a beef hunt at the local steak house, but seriously, the book idea is a good thing!!!!!!!!


HEY!!  If Tank is in your illustrations I WANT TO BE TOO!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

And me


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, I was thinking about a video too...ok, so I have 3 people for the book and/or video already...

-Tank
-Sapphy
-Ris

(Yes, FS, you can be in it too)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> (Yes, FS, you can be in it too)


It is a bit predictable isn't it.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess not too predictable. I don't whore in GP's threads and he forgets about me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, I was thinking about a video too...ok, so I have 3 people for the book and/or video already...
> 
> -Tank
> ...




YEAH!!!  Sounds like fun!  Thanks GP!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, I was thinking about a video too...ok, so I have 3 people for the book and/or video already...



With his dedication and body looking like what it does, I think Gorpro should do everything he can, be it books, vidz, etc.,


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I guess not too predictable. I don't whore in GP's threads and he forgets about me!!



Sorry, made you work for it, LOL. Don't worry buddy...you're in!


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> It is a bit predictable isn't it.....



Wanted to nip it in the bud. Hate when FS cries his eyes out.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> With his dedication and body looking like what it does, I think Gorpro should do everything he can, be it books, vidz, etc.,



Thanks so much for that. I hope that one day I will have it all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Sorry, made you work for it, LOL. Don't worry buddy...you're in!


Yaaahoooo!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok so now... we are all gonna be NAKED for this photoshoot right???


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ok so now... we are all gonna be NAKED for this photoshoot right???


Awwww you just want to see Rissy Naked!


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ok so now... we are all gonna be NAKED for this photoshoot right???



Not everyone...just you.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Awwww you just want to see Rissy Naked!


I want to see all of us naked!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Not everyone...just you.



Hmmm.. just ME???  That could be fun... to start


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I want to see all of us naked!!


hmmm, some parts of this picture sounds great, but the other part of the picure is ??????. i think in the fine print it reads just Sapphire  and Tank if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wanted to nip it in the bud. Hate when FS cries his eyes out.






> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Not everyone...just you.


The man knows the deal......


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2004)

So I hear you guys are making a porn vid,


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> hmmm, some parts of this picture sounds great, but the other part of the picure is ??????. i think in the fine print it reads just Sapphire  and Tank if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> So I hear you guys are making a porn vid,




We ARE????  I thought it was a workout video! Oh OK then a porn video it is!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> We ARE????  I thought it was a workout video! Oh OK then a porn video it is!!



There will be 2 versions. One for general audiences and one for that little room in the corner of the video store.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

Umm..Eric....can I have the general viewing one plz.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Mar 29, 2004)

hey during shock week (chest) for the supersets of cable crossover...how do you do them? since you do 2 sets of 8-10, but if i do one set i cant immediately do another, i need like at least a little break.  are you supposed to do another exercise in between cable crossover sets or something?  kinda confused...thanks in advance.


----------



## gmontem (Mar 29, 2004)

> Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each



Set #1: cable crossover and then inclined press with smith machine,  8-10 reps each

rest

Set #2: cable crossover and then inclined press with smith machine,  8-10 reps each

curse at Gopro for the pain and suffering 


[8-10 reps each == 8-10 reps for cable xover and 8-10 reps for inclined press]


----------



## firestorm (Mar 29, 2004)

Skinny,,, P/RR/Sh  was not intended for beginners.  I'm don't know your training history but I'm just telling you this just in case you have less then at least a full year under your belt of serious training.


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm..Eric....can I have the general viewing one plz.



Sure, if thats what you want


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gmontem *_
> Set #1: cable crossover and then inclined press with smith machine,  8-10 reps each
> 
> rest
> ...



Yeeeeeesssss...curse me, curse me...

(then thank me later when you grow!)


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeeeeeesssss...curse me, curse me...
> 
> (then thank me later when you grow!)




Don't worry Sweetie... we ALL curse you AND worship you!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think I'll just worship your new AVI Saph!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

Aww Shucks... Thanks Rock.   



My boyfriend told me my head looks small in it...


----------



## gopro (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Don't worry Sweetie... we ALL curse you AND worship you!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Aww Shucks... Thanks Rock.
> 
> 
> ...


Your head does not look small, I can't critique any part of that picture. It's perfect!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your head does not look small, I can't critique any part of that picture. It's perfect!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 31, 2004)

Sapph's avi <-


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> Sapph's avi <-



Doesn't do her justice. You should see her in person. WOW


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Paynne! I am blushing right now...   

AND

A great big special thank you to my coach and good bud GoPro, who BTW is VERY handsome and as sweet as can be... even though he looks tough and mean in HIS AVI!!!


----------



## cpa55 (Apr 2, 2004)

this is cpa55's 22yr old stepson been doing gopro's workout this is my 4th wk..only thing i can say about it is........... (KICKASS!!!!)


----------



## cpa55 (Apr 2, 2004)

GO UNTIL YOU CAN'T GO ANYMORE THEN DO 1 MORE FOR THA ROAD............


----------



## South-Africa (Apr 13, 2004)

GOPRO IS THERE ANY CHANCE OF YOU VISITING SOUTH AFRICA? 

MY TRAINING IS GOOD THANKS TO YOU. I FEEL GOOD THAT I AM DEVELOPING WITHOUT USING STEROIDS. A LOT OF THE BIG GUYS IN THE GYM HERE ARE ON "JUICE". YOUR WORKOUTS ARE THE BOMB. 

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn how long is this thread gonna stick around for?


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn how long is this thread gonna stick around for?



Mon...haven't you learned yet. P/RR/S is taking over bro!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by South-Africa *_
> GOPRO IS THERE ANY CHANCE OF YOU VISITING SOUTH AFRICA?
> 
> MY TRAINING IS GOOD THANKS TO YOU. I FEEL GOOD THAT I AM DEVELOPING WITHOUT USING STEROIDS. A LOT OF THE BIG GUYS IN THE GYM HERE ARE ON "JUICE". YOUR WORKOUTS ARE THE BOMB.
> ...



I'd love to visit SA. Maybe I will do a seminar on P/RR/S at your gym one day!


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cpa55 *_
> this is cpa55's 22yr old stepson been doing gopro's workout this is my 4th wk..only thing i can say about it is........... (KICKASS!!!!)


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Mon...haven't you learned yet. P/RR/S is taking over bro!!!


we have upper north wisconsin covered!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> we have upper north wisconsin covered!!!!!



LOL...I love it!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 16, 2004)

gopro, I've been a fan for your workouts for quite some time now.  However, I'm dying to get my bench up as quickly as possible.  Currently I'm doing P/P/RR (haven't been doing shock, because I still consider myself a beginner).  I've been using your program for roughly 7 months now (with another 10 months experience beforehand).

I've rotated my weeks usually doing something like this in a cycle:
P/P/RR
P/P/RR
P/RR/RR
then 1 week rest.

Would you recommend any modifications to the chest portion (either power or reprange) of the workout (maybe negatives, lower reps, or different rep ranges)?

Also, gopro would you recommend me hitting the bench twice a week, and use more or different rep variation?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> we have upper north wisconsin covered!!!!!




Central New Jersey is also covered.  Everyone I've given the workout too LOVES it.  It's getting aroung like the plague in the gyms around here from what I'm told.  Damn I knew I shoulda charged these people for Gopro and sent him the damn checks!!!!!  Sorry GP...  P/RR/S Part duece will be a different story.. I'm charging NJ for it and then sending you the money!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't w8 to finish getting my PT ticket and get awesome results for my clients with this programme


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Central New Jersey is also covered.  Everyone I've given the workout too LOVES it.  It's getting aroung like the plague in the gyms around here from what I'm told.  Damn I knew I shoulda charged these people for Gopro and sent him the damn checks!!!!!  Sorry GP...  P/RR/S Part duece will be a different story.. I'm charging NJ for it and then sending you the money!!!



LOL Fire!! Your the best man!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Can't w8 to finish getting my PT ticket and get awesome results for my clients with this programme



Do I get royalty checks?


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> gopro, I've been a fan for your workouts for quite some time now.  However, I'm dying to get my bench up as quickly as possible.  Currently I'm doing P/P/RR (haven't been doing shock, because I still consider myself a beginner).  I've been using your program for roughly 7 months now (with another 10 months experience beforehand).
> 
> I've rotated my weeks usually doing something like this in a cycle:
> ...



Incorporate benching twice per week...say, Monday and Thursday. Do your complete chest workout as normally scheduled the first day and on the second day do 4 sets of benching (after warmups) using a rep range of  2-3. Do slow controlled negatives and as explosive positives as possible. Do this for 4 weeks and see where you bench goes. Then we can make another change.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Do I get royalty checks?


nope, but i'm sending a certain something out this week, i hope you like it!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Central New Jersey is also covered.  Everyone I've given the workout too LOVES it.  It's getting aroung like the plague in the gyms around here from what I'm told.  Damn I knew I shoulda charged these people for Gopro and sent him the damn checks!!!!!  Sorry GP...  P/RR/S Part duece will be a different story.. I'm charging NJ for it and then sending you the money!!!




AND you know you have ME taking care of Long Island!!


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 19, 2004)

gopro.. a few weeks ago i asked you why you did not include decline in your workout and you said that you believe most trainees have plenty of lower chest development, but lack it in the upper section (in your own words of course)

but i feel i fall into the small percentage with more upper chest then lower... but of course im not the best judge....

so i was wondering would you or anyone else be able to tell in a simple pic i could post on this thread if i am accurate?
thanks


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> nope, but i'm sending a certain something out this week, i hope you like it!!!!!!



You have me curious!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> AND you know you have ME taking care of Long Island!!



And I couldn't ask for a better representative!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> gopro.. a few weeks ago i asked you why you did not include decline in your workout and you said that you believe most trainees have plenty of lower chest development, but lack it in the upper section (in your own words of course)
> 
> but i feel i fall into the small percentage with more upper chest then lower... but of course im not the best judge....
> ...



Sure post a pic and lets take a look!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You have me curious!


i think you'll like G-Man!!! i'll be sending the item out Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 19, 2004)

Gopro, I have decided to leave my current training split alone (It is a highly bastardised, higher volume version of P/RR/S), and I'm gonna try your basic plan and see if lower volume will help me out. I notice that some workouts only have 40-50 reps total, is this volume really enough? My workouts have traditionally been pretty high volume (80-100 reps per large body part), and I have stagnated lately. How much time (rest) do you take between sets?

Peace.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Incorporate benching twice per week...say, Monday and Thursday. Do your complete chest workout as normally scheduled the first day and on the second day do 4 sets of benching (after warmups) using a rep range of  2-3. Do slow controlled negatives and as explosive positives as possible. Do this for 4 weeks and see where you bench goes. Then we can make another change.



Thanks gopro, i'll give this a shot.  However, just to be sure.  On the second chest day, all we're doing is 4 sets of bench press with 2-3 reps each?  No inclines, flyes, or dips?

When I start using this, I'll be incoporating bench on Monday and Friday (sometimes I still feel a bit sore after only 3 days rest).  My split will look somewhat like this:

Monday - Chest (regular)/Shoulder
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - Biceps/Triceps/Forearms
Friday - Back (9:30am) / Bench (1:30 pm)

If I can split my training sessions over 2 workout periods, then i might be able to push Back to thursday and do arms on friday.  What do you think gopro?

Thanks again!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i think you'll like G-Man!!! i'll be sending the item out Tuesday!!!!!



GP,, I believe Tank is sending you his used posing trunks (unwashed) so you can use them for your next show.   Tank rules man!!!  lol


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 19, 2004)

damn computer wont recognize the digital camera.. ill post one asap but i am just not happy with my lower and middle chest


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Gopro, I have decided to leave my current training split alone (It is a highly bastardised, higher volume version of P/RR/S), and I'm gonna try your basic plan and see if lower volume will help me out. I notice that some workouts only have 40-50 reps total, is this volume really enough? My workouts have traditionally been pretty high volume (80-100 reps per large body part), and I have stagnated lately. How much time (rest) do you take between sets?
> 
> Peace.


power 4-5 min r/b/s rest between  sets
rr 2-3 min r/b/s
sh [as soon as you can breath normal after that set]


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GP,, I believe Tank is sending you his used posing trunks (unwashed) so you can use them for your next show.   Tank rules man!!!  lol


Hmmm... interesting guess Fire.  I say it's an 8x10 glossy!


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Thanks gopro, i'll give this a shot.  However, just to be sure.  On the second chest day, all we're doing is 4 sets of bench press with 2-3 reps each?  No inclines, flyes, or dips?
> 
> When I start using this, I'll be incoporating bench on Monday and Friday (sometimes I still feel a bit sore after only 3 days rest).  My split will look somewhat like this:
> ...



Yes, all you will do is bench the second day. We don't want to kill your chest, just work the bench press a little more. Actually, working it again on back day is perfect. If there is any way you can get the back/benching workout in on Thur and do arms on Fri that would be better for you. Also, with the bench workout you can add one more set if you wish, but no more than 5 total.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GP,, I believe Tank is sending you his used posing trunks (unwashed) so you can use them for your next show.   Tank rules man!!!  lol



Now if it was say Carmen Electra sending me her panties after wearing them for a day that would be fine, but Tank's posing trunks....hmmm, maybe I'd just give those to Good Will.

Note: many male pro bodybuilders DO sell their used posing trunks and alot of "guys" DO buy them. Side business Tank?


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> damn computer wont recognize the digital camera.. ill post one asap but i am just not happy with my lower and middle chest



We're patient


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> power 4-5 min r/b/s rest between  sets
> rr 2-3 min r/b/s
> sh [as soon as you can breath normal after that set]



Thanks Tank for answering this.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Now if it was say Carmen Electra sending me her panties after wearing them for a day that would be fine, but Tank's posing trunks....hmmm, maybe I'd just give those to Good Will.
> 
> Note: many male pro bodybuilders DO sell their used posing trunks and alot of "guys" DO buy them. Side business Tank?


in the future maybe, but for now, i'll just fix up houses.
Carmen can do anything at any time to me as well!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm... interesting guess Fire.  I say it's an 8x10 glossy!


and i thought you were going to send me one first there young lady!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> in the future maybe, but for now, i'll just fix up houses.
> Carmen can do anything at any time to me as well!!!



Yeah, Carmen sneezes and its sexy as hell!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah, Carmen sneezes and its sexy as hell!


  alright, i cant stop laughing!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah, Carmen sneezes and its sexy as hell!


How about if she poops in the undies first??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> and i thought you were going to send me one first there young lady!!!



ANYTHING for you Hot stuff.  
  

I have a weakness for men with big muscles, and YOU my friend, have BIG muscles!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How about if she poops in the undies first??



Thats ok...she only poops fresh flowers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thats ok...she only poops fresh flowers.


I thought I was the only person who could do THAT!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you gopro, I'll be giving it a shot soon enough, and I'll let you know how the results go.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Thank you gopro, I'll be giving it a shot soon enough, and I'll let you know how the results go.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I thought I was the only person who could do THAT!



Ok, Sapphy...I want to know if Chris is seeing the avatars you are putting up here!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, Sapphy...I want to know if Chris is seeing the avatars you are putting up here!


What's wrong with my avatars?   
But to answer your question,  I dont think so.. why?  do you think he would get mad if he did?


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Week III - Shock




Oh my god I would kiss you if I could! LOL
I was having trouble figuring out what I needed to do , how many times per week, which part of my body I should work out and when etc etc.. And you've just helped me out alot 
I'm new to this and I have alot of questions lol ..and I'm willing to listen 

Thank you


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What's wrong with my avatars?
> But to answer your question,  I dont think so.. why?  do you think he would get mad if he did?



I, for one, become more and more grateful for said avatars every day.  This new one is my favorite.


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by pinkinthemiddle *_
> Oh my god I would kiss you if I could! LOL
> I was having trouble figuring out what I needed to do , how many times per week, which part of my body I should work out and when etc etc.. And you've just helped me out alot
> I'm new to this and I have alot of questions lol ..and I'm willing to listen
> ...



Who gets the kiss? Me or Preacher?

Anyway, ask any questions you need to!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I, for one, become more and more grateful for said avatars every day.  This new one is my favorite.




Thank you Var!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 22, 2004)

What % of 1rm are you supposed to use for the power, rep range, and shock reps?


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> What % of 1rm are you supposed to use for the power, rep range, and shock reps?



There is no set %. Because of our varied fiber type make up we can not simply go by %s. You need to know your strength levels a bit, and if you don't, you must learn them. The goal is to pick a weight that will have you fail in the required rep range. Every once in a while you may come up short or vice versa, but then you must readjust the weight for the next set(s). It may take a few workouts, but soon you will learn what weights to pick.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> There is no set %. Because of our varied fiber type make up we can not simply go by %s. You need to know your strength levels a bit, and if you don't, you must learn them. The goal is to pick a weight that will have you fail in the required rep range. Every once in a while you may come up short or vice versa, but then you must readjust the weight for the next set(s). It may take a few workouts, but soon you will learn what weights to pick.


That is definitely true... ie. yesterday I was supposed to be doing lying leg curls 16-20 reps...  I could not push out more than 14 on the first set, I had to drop the weight for the second to fall into the designated rep range.  ALSO while doing abductors I found I did not fail in the specified rep range, I could do more.  I know for next time to start at a higher weight.  I keep a journal to document things like this... that helps.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> That is definitely true... ie. yesterday I was supposed to be doing lying leg curls 16-20 reps...  I could not push out more than 14 on the first set, I had to drop the weight for the second to fall into the designated rep range.  ALSO while doing abductors I found I did not fail in the specified rep range, I could do more.  I know for next time to start at a higher weight.  I keep a journal to document things like this... that helps.



Good feedback Sapphster.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 22, 2004)

Journals, i have a food journal, a cardio journal and a wt journal, its the only way to go.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Good feedback Sapphster.


thank you Coach Cutie pie.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Journals, i have a food journal, a cardio journal and a wt journal, its the only way to go.


We should know the way to go... after all we ARE P/RR/S GROUPIES!!!!


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The goal is to pick a weight that will have you fail in the required rep range.



i was skeptikal of the chest workout at first, but i was new to the program so i wanted to give it some time before i made judgement.  the main problem was because i was grabbing the wrong weights the first time around.  i kept track from the start of weight and reps and the next week when i repeated the exact same workout i got a much better pump. all the sets were right on 
 

still new to it all, but so far so good.  its been a good change from my previous routine.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> We should know the way to go... after all we ARE P/RR/S GROUPIES!!!!



I love my groupies!


----------



## gmontem (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know how these gains compare to the rest of you guys, but after two months of P/RR/S, my right bicep is 3/4th of an inch bigger and my left, 1/2 of an inch.  Yeah, I'm a righty.  I'm really liking this program, gopro. They've been stuck at 13" for a long time now.  Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gmontem *_
> I don't know how these gains compare to the rest of you guys, but after two months of P/RR/S, my right bicep is 3/4th of an inch bigger and my left, 1/2 of an inch.  Yeah, I'm a righty.  I'm really liking this program, gopro. They've been stuck at 13" for a long time now.  Thanks.



You are welcome. I am truly glad for your success!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2004)

This program is three weeks at a time (P/RR/S), and then you just switch up the order for the next 3 weeks (S/P/RR)?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

The program is 3 cycles Jaim91. You do P/RR/S all the way through 3 times (total of 9 weeks) then a week off. How long have you been lifting for though?


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> This program is three weeks at a time (P/RR/S), and then you just switch up the order for the next 3 weeks (S/P/RR)?



Like rock said, you do it in 3 week cycles...

1-P
2-RR
3-S
4-P
5-RR
6-S
7-P
8-RR
9-S

*Then I recommend one full week off of training or just a very light week.
*Also, the above is for people that are more advanced...I have beginners and some intermediates use modified versions of my program.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Like rock said, you do it in 3 week cycles...
> 
> 1-P
> ...


what i do on the 10th wk, light cardio, light wts, and get focused on the next 9 wks.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ahhh - so you just repeat the cycle...understood..why is that not for beginners?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your body has to acclimate to a program like this. It would be to hard on your CNS I think, especially shock week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Is this thread ever not going to be on page 1 of the training forum, lol?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your body has to acclimate to a program like this. It would be to hard on your CNS I think, especially shock week.


very true rock!!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 24, 2004)

So you always take the tenth week off (or go very light) and then repeat the R/RR/S sequence? Is it possible to switch it up for the next 9 and go S/P/RR? Or, it that no good?


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> So you always take the tenth week off (or go very light) and then repeat the R/RR/S sequence? Is it possible to switch it up for the next 9 and go S/P/RR? Or, it that no good?



You can change it up and experiment if you wish. When I am "personally" training someone I often tweak the sequence according to our goals at the time and how well they seem to be responding to the weekly protocols. For example, if we are training more for strength for a period of time, I often find it useful to change the sequence to something like P/P/RR/S or perhaps P/RR/P/S. Some people have alot of trouble recovering from shock week, either locally (muscle groups) or systemically (CNS), and thus may only be able to stand a shock week once every 5-6 weeks (P/RR/P/RR/S).

The main priciple of the program is not allowing your body to adapt to one form of training and also to affect the gamut of muscle fibers and hormonal/metabolic effects that occur from different rep ranges, TUTs, rest between sets, etc. Take the BASIS of the program and try to be your own trainer and tweak it to fit your own needs, strengths, and limitations.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 25, 2004)

OK...I understand. THANK YOU SO MUCH for explaining it, I really appreciate this. And when I'm 18 and allowed to compete, I will totally dedicate my 1st place standing to you!


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> OK...I understand. THANK YOU SO MUCH for explaining it, I really appreciate this. And when I'm 18 and allowed to compete, I will totally dedicate my 1st place standing to you!



Excellent! I wish you all the best in your endeavors! I'd love to hear about you getting onstage one day and kicking butt!


----------



## Akateros (May 3, 2004)

Lookit that, the thread _had_ slipped to Page Two...

All the cool people have tried it, but now it's my turn.

gopro, if you would, one small question: what if one does not have access to a leg press machine? (It saddens me, since I hear so much of the ass-kicking qualities of the one-legged press. But it is not to be, at least not right now.) What would you suggest as a passable free-weight substitute for those exercises?


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

If you don't have a leg press then substitute with Front Squats.


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> If you don't have a leg press then substitute with Front Squats.



As my man FS said, front squats are good as are hack squats. However, if you want to do some uni-lateral training, you can replace single leg leg press with lunges or bench step ups.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

Also holding dumbells in your hands or a barbell on your shoulders with 1 foot behind on a bench and then squat with one leg like that  if you follow....
Its hard to balnce wich makes it better


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Also holding dumbells in your hands or a barbell on your shoulders with 1 foot behind on a bench and then squat with one leg like that  if you follow....
> Its hard to balnce wich makes it better



Yup, another good one


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Also holding dumbells in your hands or a barbell on your shoulders with 1 foot behind on a bench and then squat with one leg like that  if you follow....
> Its hard to balnce wich makes it better



wtf 
is a leg work out


----------



## Akateros (May 10, 2004)

thanks, gopro and all! I think I can make this week's leg workout hurt sufficiently now.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> thanks, gopro and all! I think I can make this week's leg workout hurt sufficiently now.



go for it!!


----------



## KillerAbz (May 10, 2004)

A lot of really good tips and things here...

Can we say, PRINT THREAD, lmao...

;-)


Many thanks for taking the time to share this all...


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KillerAbz *_
> A lot of really good tips and things here...
> 
> Can we say, PRINT THREAD, lmao...
> ...



Glad you find it helpful!

And you are quite welcome!


----------



## Alaric (May 20, 2004)

hey gopro,

I'm just about finished a 7 week bench program, and I plan on starting your program one week after.  How much rest should I take before I use what you recommended (hitting the bench twice a week, for 4 weeks)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey gopro,
> 
> I'm just about finished a 7 week bench program, and I plan on starting your program one week after.  How much rest should I take before I use what you recommended (hitting the bench twice a week, for 4 weeks)?
> ...


GP is away for the weekend Alaric, so knowing GP i would say he might say take a week rest then into the programme.
Also bench would only be once a week and it's a 3 week cycle unless you are doing P/RR/S II which is a 3 phase cycle


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your body has to acclimate to a program like this. It would be to hard on your CNS I think, especially shock week.


Mmmm I love shock week!!  It's my favorite!  Usually I am so wiped out after my workout I need a nap!    It has taken my legs a week to recover after a good shock workout!!!
Although rep range can really kick my butt too!


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Although rep range can really kick my butt too!


I just finished a RR prt II week Saph and it certainly kicked my ass!!


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP is away for the weekend Alaric, so knowing GP i would say he might say take a week rest then into the programme.
> Also bench would only be once a week and it's a 3 week cycle unless you are doing P/RR/S II which is a 3 phase cycle



cool Rissole thanks for the info.  I'll take that week off and probably do some very very light training.  Then I'll get back into P/RR/S.  Awhile back I asked gopro, how I could use his routine to help maximize my bench, and he suggested me hitting the bench twice a week (with low reps on the second day).


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

Ok, just make sure you maximise  recovery for your chest


----------



## nR_Kris (May 22, 2004)

hi id like to know the benefits of using P/RR/S routine
like in Power week the goal is to add muscle size and the RR to get defenition??? i wan to know all befor i start using this type of routine


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

I'm going to start the P/RR/S routine next week after a rest week.  I only have a bench press, dumbells, pullup bar, preacher curl pad, and leg extension/curl appartus at the end of my bench.  I am trying to think of a good way to do this program, in particular shock week.  I keep power in the 3-6 range, rr in the 8-12, and shock will be 6-12.  What do you guys think of the following:

Power Week

Monday - Chest & Shoulders:

Bench Press x 3
Incline Press x 3
Decline DB Press x 2

Military Press x 2
Upright Rows x 2
Perpindicular DB Rows x 2

Tuesday - Back & Traps:

Deadlifts x 3
Bent Rows x 3
DB Rows x 3
Wide Chinups x 3

Shrugs x 2

Thursday - Arms:

CG Bench Press x 3
Skull Crushers x 3

Barbell Curl x 3
Drag Curl x 2

Behind Back Wrist Curl x 2
Reverse Wrist Curl x 1

Friday - Legs:

Full Squats x 3
Single Legged Squat x 3

Romanian Deadlift x 3
Straight Legged Deadlift x 3

DB One Legged Calf Raise x 2


-----------------------------------


Rep Range Week

Monday - Chest & Shoulders:

DB Bench Press x 3
DB Incline Press x 3
Flys x 2

Arnold Press x 2
Lateral Raise x 2
Lying Rear Lateral Raise x 2

Tuesday - Back & Traps:

Sumo Deadlifts x 3
Lying Rows x 3
CG Chinup x 3
DB Pullover x 3

DB Shrugs x 2

Thursday - Arms:

Tricep Extensions x 3
Kickbacks x 3

Spider Curl x 3
Hammer Curl x 2

Preacher Wrist Curl x 2
Reverse Preacher Wrist Curl x 1

Friday - Legs:

Front Squats x 3
Leg Extensions x 3

Good Mornings x 3
Leg Curls x 3

DB One Legged Calf Raise x 2


-----------------


Shock Week

Monday - Chest & Shoulders:

Flys/Bench Press x 2
DB Bench Press Dropsets x 1

DB Front Raise/Military Press x 2
Perpindicular DB Rows Dropsets x 1

Tuesday - Back:

Lying Rows/Deadlift x 2
DB Pullover/Wide Chinups x 2
Sumo Deadlift Dropsets x 2

Thursday - Arms:

Kickback/CG Bech Press x 2
Skull Crusher Dropsets x 1

Barbell Curl/CG Chinups x 2
Hammer Curl Dropsets x 1

Friday - Legs:

Leg Extension/Full Squat x 2
Full Squat Dropsets x 1

Leg Curl/Romanian Deadlift x 2
Straight Legged Deadlift Dropsets x 1


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nR_Kris *_
> hi id like to know the benefits of using P/RR/S routine
> like in Power week the goal is to add muscle size and the RR to get defenition??? i wan to know all befor i start using this type of routine



This is a cyclical routine that is meant to keep your body from adapting to any one type of training while simultaneously affecting each fiber type and hormonal system involved in the growth process.


----------



## nR_Kris (May 25, 2004)

ok thnx


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nR_Kris *_
> hi id like to know the benefits of using P/RR/S routine
> like in Power week the goal is to add muscle size and the RR to get defenition??? i wan to know all befor i start using this type of routine





> defenition?


ripped up or whatever mainly comes from proper dieting and cardio.RepRange still adds muscle!!!!!


----------



## nR_Kris (May 26, 2004)

ok


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok everyone, have no fear...The Gopro link man is here 
Just click my link and see all gopros stuff.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 27, 2004)

I would have made this post in gopro's back post split, but that thread is closed.  

Gopro, I feel that my lats are lagging me, are there any additional exercises I can incorporate into the P/RR/S program?

Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, you can incorporate some more LAT exercises  

Here are some just to name a few...

LATS

You have to pick exercises that work for you... Pick 3 good LAT exercises and incorporate them into your P/RR/S routine. After you cycle through the 3 phases of the program, then change all your exercises and try different ones. You will soon know which ones work best for you. But even when you find them, you still want to change up your exercises and not stick with the same ones. Just find a group of good ones that you can cycle.  I'm sure Gopro has some favorites he can recommend as well. Probably the most effective lat exercise is doing pull ups or chin ups. You can alter your grip to work the various lat muscles. Outside of that the lat cable pulldowns are pretty popular and effective.. But check out the link and/or search the web. You will find dozens of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2004)

I think the two best lat exercises would have to be WG pull-ups and Bent-over Rows. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think the two best lat exercises would have to be WG pull-ups and Bent-over Rows. Just my 2 cents.


But what is best for you, may not be best for others....

(my 2 cents)


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I would have made this post in gopro's back post split, but that thread is closed.
> 
> Gopro, I feel that my lats are lagging me, are there any additional exercises I can incorporate into the P/RR/S program?
> 
> Thanks!


What is your current p/rr/s back workout?


----------



## Alaric (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm following the current outline you original gave:



> POWER:week 1
> -rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
> -bent row...3 x 4-6
> -weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
> ...


My lats are just being stubborn, and they're lagging behind everything else I guess.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I'm following the current outline you original gave:
> 
> 
> My lats are just being stubborn, and they're lagging behind everything else I guess.


I am guessing that its not the program and that its a combo of your genetics and possibly your exercise form. Genetically, this may just be a slow growing bodypart and you need to be more patient. Also, back is probably the hardest bodypart to train correctly and if your form is not nearly perfect, you will work more biceps and delts. You may need to truly think about whether you are doing your exercises correctly or not...getting a full stretch, pushing out the chest, squeezing those shoulder blades, and keeping the biceps out of it.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the advice gopro, I've got some analyzing to do I guess. 

When trying to eliminate the biceps from an exercise, I usually do a thumbless grip, would you recommend me to continue doing this trick?


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2004)

BUMP for Topolo. You should find a P/RR/S calf workout somewhere in here! Happy searching!


----------



## topolo (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks GP


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> thanks GP


----------



## South-Africa (Oct 29, 2004)

Gopro - what is your take on fat burners? I have not been using any. If your take is take them what type or brand would you recommend?


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

My take is "Don't eat the fat - and you won't need the burner!"   
Exercise as well of course


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

South-Africa said:
			
		

> Gopro - what is your take on fat burners? I have not been using any. If your take is take them what type or brand would you recommend?


Dont worry about them SA, you can get ripped without them... just diet right and good stints of cardio on top


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Riss... Are those your abs in your avatar?    "Showoff!"  

Also, who you callin SA?.. SA  


Happy Halloween my friend


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes they are    They are pure P/RR/S abs!!!
South Africa....SA...


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes they are    They are pure P/RR/S abs!!!
> South Africa....SA...



Nice boxes buddy...they are carved real deep! Guess that p/rr/s stuff works


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

What would you say Rissole...

40 percent P/RR/S with 60 percent serious cardio at say 30 minutes a day plus to develop those abs?


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Think that will transform beer/food belly like mine  

But my girlfriend tells me it is a nice pillow to sleep on


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What would you say Rissole...
> 
> 40 percent P/RR/S with 60 percent serious cardio at say 30 minutes a day plus to develop those abs?



don't forget the rigorous dieting with a small side of genetics


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Ris abs like those should be illegal!


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Whoops....yeah,  most definately forgot to mention the bird diet   
And what does genetics reveal for Rissole...Did I count 8 pack?  If you count
those bottom pockets.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Sapp


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Nice boxes buddy...they are carved real deep! Guess that p/rr/s stuff works


Of course it does..... you should try it some day.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What would you say Rissole...
> 
> 40 percent P/RR/S with 60 percent serious cardio at say 30 minutes a day plus to develop those abs?


I only train abs twice a week so its hard to give them a percentage per say...
Mostly diet, not lots, but solid cardio, and good training form and technique 
And i count the bottom pockets 10 pack (the lines are light but they are there )


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Think that will transform beer/food belly like mine
> 
> But my girlfriend tells me it is a nice pillow to sleep on


Trace used to say that to me now she just rubs her hands over thm all the time


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> don't forget the rigorous dieting with a small side of genetics


Yes.... lots of genetics


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ris abs like those should be illegal!


Ok, book me then Officer Saphire 
Slap them cuffs on me


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Trace used to say that to me now she just rubs her hands over thm all the time


Go ahead Rissole....rub it in 

To have the desire to have nice ABS IMO you have to have a lot of willpower.
The question that is always surfacing in my mind is...
1.  Do you want to eat that pizza, or do you want the abs? 
Unfortunately I keep chosing the damn pizza.

2. Do you want the abs or drink that coke?
I drink the coke.  

Do you want to go jog for 30 minutes, or watch a movie...
Guess which I chose?  Yep, the movie  

I will make the right decision one day though Rissole... It really would be a nice feeling and accomplishment to have a 6 or 10 pack and nice cut physique like you worked so hard for my friend...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Go ahead Rissole....rub it in
> 
> To have the desire to have nice ABS IMO you have to have a lot of willpower.
> The question that is always surfacing in my mind is...
> ...


I never went for the abs, i just went for the comp.
You should focus on health and physique Randy, not the image  
Anyone can do it!!


----------



## South-Africa (Nov 4, 2004)

Please give me some good cardio and abs training plan. 
Make it simple and effective. 
I will stay away from the fat so that I don't need the burners.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I never went for the abs, i just went for the comp.
> You should focus on health and physique Randy, not the image
> Anyone can do it!!


Thanks Rissole


----------



## Alaric (Apr 1, 2005)

gopro over a year ago I asked you about HIIT and bulking, you told me to stick to 2 or less/week.  How about when I'm cutting during shock (just for that one week), would it be ok for me to do HIIT 3 or 4 days/week.

Reason being is, I just wanna run/jog laps outside, and maybe get a quick tanning session in lol, so the more the merrier for me 

PS.  I start the "experiment" up monday with Power week, I'm in at 196~197.

*I'm a douche, I meant to post this in the sticky, oh well....lol


----------



## pampotch (Apr 1, 2005)

so what do i do on rest of the week? i used to go gym 6x a week so going 3 times a week i dont have in mine


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> gopro over a year ago I asked you about HIIT and bulking, you told me to stick to 2 or less/week.  How about when I'm cutting during shock (just for that one week), would it be ok for me to do HIIT 3 or 4 days/week.
> 
> Reason being is, I just wanna run/jog laps outside, and maybe get a quick tanning session in lol, so the more the merrier for me
> 
> ...



Yes, when cutting you can up the HIIT to 3-4 times per week during the shock phase.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks GP!*

Wow, eh GP I want to personally thank you, As I am relatively new to working out (3rd month)...your workout absolutely kicked my ass, each and everyone one of them. And I love the changing and variety of the workouts, never the same anymore, and my body is unable to adapt...anyways, I have a question, what exactly is a rack deadlift?


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Wow, eh GP I want to personally thank you, As I am relatively new to working out (3rd month)...your workout absolutely kicked my ass, each and everyone one of them. And I love the changing and variety of the workouts, never the same anymore, and my body is unable to adapt...anyways, I have a question, what exactly is a rack deadlift?



ccr, I am glad you are enjoying P/RR/S and hope it continues to help you achieve your goals!

A rack deadlift, also known as a partial deadlift, is generally performed in a power rack, where you can set pins in at different heights in order to start an exercise from different positions. Normally we deadlift right off the floor, but with partials you can start anywhere from shin to knee height. This allows more weight be used and takes much of the legs/hips out of the movement and places more of the load on the back.


----------



## walkinggrandpa (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you for this workout, will take what I can use. Im learning more than anyone realizes ..Thank You again.


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2005)

walkinggrandpa said:
			
		

> Thank you for this workout, will take what I can use. Im learning more than anyone realizes ..Thank You again.



You are welcome!


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 17, 2005)

gopro how would you convert me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

Gopro doesn't need to "convert" you. You convert yourself


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> gopro how would you convert me?



Am I missing something? I don't follow you. Is this in reference to a previous post?


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 17, 2005)

hi

This is my first post on this forum, im from australia and have been doing weights on and off for a bit over a year, I have been reading this forum for the last week and the amount of knowlege here is unreal.  I havent had anyone to teach me so I have little knowlege on lifting.   

Gopros workouts have caught my eye it looks awsome, I will maybe start it in a few weeks, gopro u seem to be in the know how can u give me some advice on my current routine.   

monday- 4 sets flat bench
             4 sets dumbell curls
             3 sets incline bench
             4 sets of chinups, going behind the neck and in front of the neck
             3 sets of dips
             3 sets of dumbell shrugs
             3 sets of lateral raises
             2 sets of dumbell rows (I think thats what they're called)
             3 sets of rear lateral raises laying on a bench
             2 sets of military presses
             4 sets on abs

Tuesday - 3 sets of dead lifts
              4 sets of jumping squats
              4 sets of quad raises ?
              4 sets of standing calf raises
              3 sets of straight leg deadlifts
              4 sets of abs (sometimes)

wednesday - same as monday

thursday - same as tuesday

friday - same as monday and wednesday

sat and sun - off

so gopro any advice on this routine.

Im thinking of changing to your p/rr/s workouts in a couple of weeks ive just got to learn what half of the exercises in there are first   

sorry for my long first post, thank you for your time

cheers


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Your upper body routine is all over the place in terms of exercise order. Also, you are doing way too many overall sets per workout and will end up overtrained. I am not a fan of the workouts you have set up for yourself.


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 18, 2005)

hi

Thanks for the response gopro, im gonna change to your routine in two weeks time so that I know im doing it properly.    

Ive got a couple of questions regarding your p/rr/s routine.  So far I have learnt and understood most of the exercises in the power and rep range weeks, except for lying leg curls I dont have that machine so can I simply do 3 extra sets of straight leg deadlifts to make up for it   

In the shock week you have 2 sets of exercises together does that mean you do one exercise then quickly run to the next exercise without a break and is that then considered 1 set.  Is this then followed by a cardio recovery and then the same exercises again.  

Once you do the 2 sets for each exersice combo how long do you wait until starting the next set of exercises, it seems if you only do a cardio recovery after every set in shock week the workouts will only take 1/2hour is that right.

Also I dont have access to most of the equipment needed for your exercises in shock week, can I simply replace these exercises with other exercises that does the same body part or would this stuff the routine up.

sorry for so many questions thank you again for your time


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Thanks for the response gopro, im gonna change to your routine in two weeks time so that I know im doing it properly.
> 
> ...



Any exercise that you do not know or do not have access to can be replaced by another exercise for the same bodypart.

During shock week the two exercises listed together is know as a superset, and yes, involves doing one exercise followed immediately by another...then you rest long enough for yourself to feel recovered and for your breathing to calm down. Then you repeat the superset. After you complete the first combo/superset, rest long enough to again feel recovered and to let your breathing calm down. Shock workouts can take 30-60 minutes depending on how well you recover between supersets.


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 19, 2005)

hi

Thanks again gopro Im really looking forward to starting your workout in 1.5 weeks   

The last few questions I have for you is that when I do bench presses at the moment both flat and incline I do around 4 reps by myself then I get my spotter to help me lift the bar to do another 4.  With your workouts im assuming I shouldnt do this becasue otherwise you cant really do the required amount of reps for p/rr/s alone

also in the rr week of the document in randys links it says that you should do between 8-10 reps for every set, I read in another p/rr/s thread that you should increase the reps each set ie 1st set 6-8 reps, 2nd set 10-12reps, then 16-20 reps or something like that.    

which method of reps should I do.

thanks


----------



## Rissole (Apr 19, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Thanks again gopro Im really looking forward to starting your workout in 1.5 weeks
> 
> ...


Hey Oz, You should lift into the required rep range by yourself which will mean dropping your weight a bit, save forced reps (spotted ones) till your last set on that exersice and then not to many (2-3)
Randys link you are reading i am asuming is P/RR/S prtII which is a bit more advanced, stick to the first one. Also if you are just new to lifting it may be adviseable to drop shock from the first few cycles, try: P/P/RR P/RR/RR

Where about's in our wonderful country are you??


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 20, 2005)

hi

Thanks for the response and advice rissole much appreciated   
Im not totally new to lifting but havent been doing it properly until now so im gonna start doing the p/rr/s which looks like an awsome workout.

Im born and bred nth qlder   (pt douglas NQ) but Im currently at uni at beauty point in tasmania   

what about yourself

thanks

ps is that u in your avatar if so u are a monster


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Thanks again gopro Im really looking forward to starting your workout in 1.5 weeks
> 
> ...



Rissole has given you great advice, as usual!!

I want to clarify rep range week for you...

What you want to do here is pick 3 exercises for each bodypart, and do 3 different rep ranges for each exercise. Let's use chest as an example...

Incline Press...3 x 7-9
Bench Press...3 x 10-12
Incline Flye...2 x 13-15

That is basic RR in my program. Also, the goal, as Rissy mentioned, is to try and use a weight that will have you reach positive failure ON YOUR OWN with that rep range. One or two forced reps can be added on, but should not be counted in the goal rep range.


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 20, 2005)

hi

Thanks again Gp that clears it up   

cant wait to try your workout will report in once I start.

BTW do you have a website or something with pictures, lifting stats, body dimensions etc


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Thanks for the response and advice rissole much appreciated
> Im not totally new to lifting but havent been doing it properly until now so im gonna start doing the p/rr/s which looks like an awsome workout.
> ...


Ha... my brother lived in Mossman and just moved to Mialo.... dude you are at the wrong end of the country... 
I am Central Coast NSW. And yep thats me... thanks


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 20, 2005)

hi

Ha ha small world man, i was actually born in mossman, (I just say pt douglas cos no one usually knows where mossman is)

I live at wonga beach just south of the daintree, I have relations over at mialo on bamboo creek rd   

cheers


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Oz lifter said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Thanks again Gp that clears it up
> 
> ...



Glad to help ya Oz. Looking foward to your progress reports. Don't have a website just yet, but in the process of creating one dedicated to P/RR/S soon.


----------



## South-Africa (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't have a website just yet, but in the process of creating one dedicated to P/RR/S soon.

Is the above website ready? Sorry been away. Back to gym...Pot belly big....was away not becoz I wanted....ooops


----------



## gopro (Aug 17, 2006)

South-Africa said:


> Don't have a website just yet, but in the process of creating one dedicated to P/RR/S soon.
> 
> Is the above website ready? Sorry been away. Back to gym...Pot belly big....was away not becoz I wanted....ooops



Yes it is...just look in my signature. Although some people are having trouble opening it. I may have to have my web guy cut down on the Flash on the site.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

gopro said:


> Yes it is...just look in my signature. Although some people are having trouble opening it. I may have to have my web guy cut down on the Flash on the site.



Your link doesn't work for me btw, thought I'd let you know. www.prrstraining.com works, but the URL that comes with the link is faulty, atleast for me. Weird stuff has been going on with signatures recently.


----------



## gopro (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Your link doesn't work for me btw, thought I'd let you know. www.prrstraining.com works, but the URL that comes with the link is faulty, atleast for me. Weird stuff has been going on with signatures recently.



What happens for you when you click that link?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

nothing.  it says your web page can not be found.  but, if you click fufu's link it works...at least for me.


----------



## gopro (Aug 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> nothing.  it says your web page can not be found.  but, if you click fufu's link it works...at least for me.



Thanks P-Funk. I think I fixed the problem. Click it again when you get a chance and let me know. Thank you!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 17, 2006)

It works fine, P just sucks at the internet.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Works for me now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2006)

it is good now.


----------



## gopro (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent. I am also having my web guy get rid of some flash, and optimize the site for faster loading.


----------



## pilotsjs89 (May 11, 2008)

Hey Gopro, 
I just started out with your P/RR/S and have been getting some good strength and mass gains already by week 3. I just have a couple questions for you that I would appreciate an answer to:

1. At the current gym I am going to it does not have a T-Bar Row machine so what can I switch that out with (on RR week)? 

2. Unfortunately I work out at a gym that does not have db's that go above 100 lbs and I just getting to that point. Can I just do incline db press and bb bench on power week instead of RR week and vice versa?

3. I know you posted this in here somewhere, but I can't find it now. How often do you switch up the exercises in the P/RR/S program?

Edit: sorry for bumping the old thread, didn't see your sticky


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2008)

pilotsjs89 said:


> Hey Gopro,
> I just started out with your P/RR/S and have been getting some good strength and mass gains already by week 3. I just have a couple questions for you that I would appreciate an answer to:
> 
> 1. At the current gym I am going to it does not have a T-Bar Row machine so what can I switch that out with (on RR week)?
> ...



1. You can do T-bars the way Ronnie and Jay do them, with a 45 lb bar in the corner, plates on one end and using a CG handle around the bar.

2. Yes you can.

3. I switch exercises almost every week, or at least switch the order or change the angles. However, for most people I recommend switching after every 2-3 PRRS cycles.

*Just remember that the most important thing about PRRS are the PRINICPLES behind the program and not the exact exercises. Everyone can tweak the program somewhat to meet their own needs.


----------



## Witchblade (May 11, 2008)

Damn, gopro, you're getting massive!


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Damn, gopro, you're getting massive!



Thanks! Are you referring to my avatar photo?


----------



## Witchblade (May 12, 2008)

Yeah. It's a good pic in a photographic sense too.


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Yeah. It's a good pic in a photographic sense too.



*Thanks my friend! *Yeah, I like that shot too. It was from a photo shoot I did in November of 06 after I competed in my 1st comeback show.

I am doing a guest posing in 3 weeks and then competing in 6. After that it is off to California for another shoot, and I expect to be bigger and better in 08!


----------

